# ISIS Colchester.... part 9



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home ladies...

Happy chatting



Love, luck & sticky vibes
Natasha x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Thank you, some     and    for you too xxx 


wooohoooo i've done it I'm first


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

well i've had a lovely morning at Clarice House, had a little swim, jacuzzi and good read and relax. Ready to start housework now   Still got a lovely evening planned, got my friends round for a girly dinner!! We all bring a course so there are 4 courses tonight   I am gonna be huge tomorrow!!!!

Don't remeber who asked me about when i'm starting tx but we've decided that i will wait for af in jan then start, think its due around the 19th jan so i guess i won't actually test til march    seems so long away. BUt i know that time flies.

Right be back on later, off to tidy up  

Love and luck Cleo xxxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

We must have been chatting a lot to get onto part 9 already!

Cleo - glad you're having a nice day. Hope the housework isn't too bad. I have tons to do but chocolate is the priority at the moment so it will have to wait till Sunday.

Need to go back to the other thread to see where we were up to. Will pop back later.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

That's the problem when we get a new thread, i can never remember what was said on the other one. Just having a little break from housework     GOD ITS SO BORING!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Hi girls,

Had scan this morning and all looked good. Baby fine and growing normally and cervix was also fine. So that was really good news. But, purely as a precaution because I still have a lot of pelvic pain/pressure, on Tues/Weds I will be given steroid injections to help mature the baby's lungs. This means that if the baby was to appear early he/she would have a better chance of survival. So all in all I feel very good about the outcome of today's appointment.

Julia - Luckily I am not working. I am a childminder but since we moved house in March I haven't been able to work because up until recently the house has looked more like a building site and obviously Ofsted wouldn't allow me to look after children in those circumstances. This has been a relief in that I have been able to rest as much as I've liked but a pain because it seems to mean that I have missed out on any sickness or maternity pay that I would have been entitled to. BUT I am not complaining because all I've ever wanted is a healthy baby so don't care about the rest of it.

Emma - Am so sorry you are having such a tough time. Try to keep posting though because the less you communicate the worse you will feel. And don't worry about being miserable on here - that is what this board is all about. You are amongst people going through the same.

Laura - Good to hear from you too. I know you had a tough time earlier so I hope you have picked up now.

Debs - I would have been on the phone by now.

Cleo - Sounds like you had a great morning.

Livvy - Congrats once again. Have you worked out your EDD yet? There is a good calculator at http://www.ivf-infertility.com/calc_preg.php.

Rivka, Liz, Tricksy, Lisa - hello, hope you are all OK.

Anyone heard from Jo? Hope she is OK.

Sam

/links


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Can someone remind me - how do I change my signature?


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Girls

*Livvy -* Sorry this has taken so long...........congratulations Livvy!!!!!!!!!!!!        You must be over the moon!

Emma - I hope your ok hun, your really missed on here 

Sam - So pleased all ok for you hun and i don't blame you for not being bothered about maternity pay and all that, I would feel exactly the same if i was in your condition.

Cleo - Clarice House sounds great! i luv all that sort of stuff, Have a great time tonight with your friends, are these the ones that have just had babies?

Tricksy - Hope the d/regging is going ok for you.

Sorry thats it can't remember what was on the other pages. Someone asked me about my back.............i have to ring for the results next week - Today it hasnt been too bad but i just having this nagging ache all the time plus i want to get fit again and i'm really worried about exercising just in case i do my back in again - it really gets me down.

Well thats my pinger gone off for dinner
Adios Amigos
Lisa xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Hi

just a quickie to let you know my news.  phoned bourn hall and they faxed a copy of the letter to me.  they want me to have my cysts operated on and then they will reassess.  they are still considering us for egg share depending on the outcome of the operation.  they have written to Mr Boto to ask him to arrange the operation so we now have to wait to hear from him.  so pretty much what we expected really.

funny, me and John will both have been surgically enhanced in order to have a baby!

love and hugs to all will catch up properly later xxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Evening all! I have just popped on for a read. Meant to be cooking dinner so just a quickie  

Lisa, I see in your profile that you had Clomid, and that you got pregnant but unfortunately miscarried - is that right? Did they say that they would not prescribe any more Clomid for you, and is that why you started IVF? I was asking cos they told me that I had reached the point where I could not be given Clomid any more. This is playing on my mind a bit because I know it worked for me - once with James and another time ending in a miscarriage. I am just wondering whether taking it again would run any risks - they told me there is a risk of ovarian cancer after 6 courses. I am probably barking up the wrong tree, as the low motility is probably playing a very big part in our infertility. Just wondering what others have been told about Clomid.

Will post later, 
Julia xx 

PS: Piepig, sorry to hear about the op. It is good though that they are still considering you, Fingers crossed the op does the trick


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Debs - Glad you got your answer - obviously well worth your phoning.  Does this mean you have to have the op privately or can you go NHS.

Julia - How much clomid did you actually take?  I didn't think most doctors were so worried about the length of time you were prescribed clomid because more recent studies have shown that there is no link with ovarian cancer (or if there is then only with over 12 months use).  Or am I wrong about that?  Having a guess I think I had about 8 cycles of clomid in my first year of ttc and then a further 3 cycles a year later (after every 3 cycles I would be given a break).  So maybe 12 cycles of clomid and I never once ovulated on it!  They gave me so many cycles withoug seeing an O because each time it was tried in conjunction with other treatments (ie Metformin, ovarian drilling). Even so after my IVF cycles failed and I went for a review with Mr Lower (then at the ISIS) he was willing to prescribe clomid again.  So I can only think you must have been on it for a very long time for your doctor not to be willing to prescribe again.  Seems such a shame as it worked for you.  Why don't you bring it up with the ISIS docs because I bet if you posted on this board there would be several ladies who had taken it for more than the 6 courses (especially if over several years of ttc).  Crazy I think.

Sam


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Its late, am drnuk!    

Hsd a fab night! Just wanted to say i love you all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Pie pig ypou're on line!!! Keep looking o see if anyoine is on here and get excied only to realise its me!!!!      Drunk and going to be dnow.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Julia - Hi hun,  Yes i got pregnant the month after my last cycle of clomid but unfortunatly there was no heartbeat        I was only put on clomid for 6 cycles (Iwas under Nuffield in Brentwood)  then i moved and we came under Colchester General who then recommended IUI then after that i got referred to Isis who recommended IVF and then i had futher tests done and they found i had the blood clotting problem and the short leutel phase,  
How did you feel on clomid?  It didn't agree with me at all i felt really awful on it but that might have been stress as i was really stressed at the time.
I think maybe if you asked your gp again for clomid as it has worked twice for you sorry about your miscarriage   Or have a word with Isis,  When i was under Dr Lower even with all the things wrong with me he still said that i had as much chance getting pregnant with other methods as ivf (which i did try but still didn't work)
Hope i havent confused you but i think if you can get it clarified that the clomid would be safe to take i'd try on it again if i was you.

Take care
love Lisa xxxxxxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Morning all.

cleo - yeah was online last night, drunk also!    had friends over and sneaked on when john took them all for a ghost hunt up the cemetery!

Sam - op will be NHS I hope, there's no way we can afford it private if we're gonna pay for private ivf.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Morning!!

I apologise for my drunken ramblings last night     had a few vinos and decided it would be a good idea to come on here!! Oh well, feel surprising good considering.

Have a good day, off for a fry up now!!

Love Cleo


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Pie pig - was so excited that you were on here!! Kept looking to see who else sait online and saw a few but then realised it was me !!!    Drink is a funny thing!!


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Bless you - glad you're not feeling too bad today.  i also feel surprisingly good considering that was my first proper drinking session for about a year!  had really cut down due to TTC etc, but have now decided to let myself go abit until we are at the point of starting IVF.

does anyone know how long they like you to wait after a lap before you can start cycling?


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Cleo - you poor thing.  There you were all merry and looking for someone to chat to and you ended up just having to talk to yourself!!!!

Sam


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Sam = I end up talking to myself quite alot as DH never listens     

Pieig - think you can cycle quite soon after a lap hun, i guess it does deped on what they do. There was a post on the endo thread i think asking the same question.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=107329.0

Here you go hun


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Debs - I had my lap done at the end of January and I was going to wait for 2 months I think, but I was a bit poorly afterwards and had to wait 3 months. Fingers crossed you get the appt through quickly.

Cleo - You made me giggle, glad you and Debs both had good nights  

We are going out tonight for a chinese and to the pics. We are going to try Banquet 1410 on the old A12, it looks really nice and then we are going  to see The Kingdom, it looks really good.

I went out for a little walk on Cropi this morning, it was lovely, it was quite early and it was still a bit misty and the sunshine was gorgeous. Started my day off a treat.

Lisa - keep forgetting to say that I have your plate, I wondered whose it was   i was going to bring it to Shelleys, is that ok? 

Gotta dash, need to get my nails done, have a great weekend everyone.

Lots of Love 

Tricksy xxxx

ps Cleo - love ya too


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Do you mind if I join you? I have dipped in and out of this thread a couple of times and have been chatting with Cleo for a long time now!   Cleo!

A wee intro  -  We had a NHS ICSI November 2006 got a BFP but was a chemical pg. Our 3 remaining frosties we had a FET in May got a BFN - both times bleed during 2ww! Wanted to go again on a fresh cycle before the end of the year but owing to holiday, money and the emotion of doing this at a family time of year (would be testing near Christmas) we decided to leave it till the new year - hoping for new year, new start!!!!

I must admit I am a little unsure that going with the ISIS again is the right move at the moment as not having success myself and I have had a look at the thread and hope you do not mind me saying there does not seem to have been as much good news as you would like. They have not been good at communication since FET I have had to ask all the questions and do all the chasing to get them to come back to me.......if I am honest if I was not so into it and asked all the questions I have we would have got to Jan and found out we needed more bloods delaying the tx further, which as I am sure you ladies agree would be even more up setting

Also a friend said one of her client had 4 x IVF TX at ISIS all BFN changed to a clinic in London and got BFP 1st time and now has BFP for 2nd tx with them - I said this could be luck but apparently they took a different approach that worked!!!! Do not know what to do and this ladies tx was a lot more money in London (which is amazing as ISIS is in my opinion is one of the most expensive clinics anyway).

The next cycle will be with Dr Lieberman so hoping a new thought process maybe?? How did you find him as only had consultation with him after the failed FET

What are your thought on ISIS?

Sorry, I meant to do a small intro and written an essay!!!  

Would love to hear from you all.

LOL Spangle xxx

PS Tricksy - Banquet 1410 is ment to be fab!!!


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Hi Spangle,

Welcome to the thread.  It is very true that on this thread we have not had a lot of luck recently, but if you look at the ISIS figures then I do believe this is just down to bad luck.  But we have also had some great news (but perhaps those members aren't posting so much) I also think a lot of our members have been venting their frustrations lately and probably given you the wrong impression about the ISIS - because I do believe that all in all most are happy with their treatments (just maybe not the results) but I will let them speak for themselves.

I have been through 5 IVF cycles - BFN each time.  3 of those were at the ISIS but the first 2 at a Harley Street clinic.  After the 5 BFNs I then went to the ARGC where they ran a barrell of tests and declared that they didn't recommend me cycling again because they didn't think my chances of success were all that good.  So I have experience of 3 different clinics - and to be honest the lack of communication is something that I would criticise them all for.  Maybe they are just all to busy for their own good.  Luckily for me I ended up falling pregnant naturally and am now 24 weeks.  I hope I would never feel the need to cycle again but if I did, despite my 3 BFNs at the ISIS, I would be happy to go there again because I honestly feel they were just bad luck.  Maybe if I'd done one more I would have got a BFP.  When I changed from the Harley Street clinic to the ISIS I did so partly out of recommendation but also because I felt the change would bring me new hope.  But the downside of changing is that even though you may transfer your file, the new clinic have to get to know you and your body all over again.

So good luck.  You know IVF can work for you so why shouldn't cycle 3 be the lucky one for you.

Sam


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

helo ladies,i have had a lovely day today,me and greg got the rest off the painting done then we went and had a look at some tellys then went to the food company never been there before what lovely stuff they have we spent abit off money there    ,then went to pizza express yum yum,    and then come home had a hot bath couple off glasses off wine and had the best    ever ,well u never no that could have been the one    .its nice for me to havea saturday off as its very rear i get them off,we have been talking about tx alot this week and im getting very nervous and worried bout it not working i should really learn to start relaxing and not think about so much but i cant its every where i go ,i got really angry the other day as we had to pick up some blood taking envolops up from the hospital and there was a ladie very heavliy pregnant about to drop and she was out side puffing on a *** ,and my mouth got the better off me and i said quit loadly how disgusting i thought it was as that unborn baby did not ask for them chemicals being put into its tiny body ,it makes me angry,sorry.anyway,

cleo,wish i was on here lastnight now what ru like well glad ur enjoying urself ,bless.

spangle,hello hun cleo has told me about u ,and yes ur very welcome to the meet its at my house ,we all have a really good time its nice to all get our frustrations out and have a cry or a cuddle or just get p i s s ed not to memtion any names      ,cant wait to meet u,i have to say im very worried bout isis results to i have not yet had any treatment but am getting very scared ,as im not sure how i would coupe withit not working ,but i do think the girls have just had a run off bad luck as i have herd isis results are very good.but it is ur discision as to what to do so good luck.  

anyway its late and dh has worn me out ,sorry     ,so good night sleep tight everyone.
                 lots of   shelley.


----------



## Livvy_t (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi girls.

You will not believe this.  I have spent the last 45 minutes writing to everyone and lost the whole lot, so just to say not ignoring you but will do it again!!  

xx


----------



## Livvy_t (Sep 29, 2007)

here we go again (and this is 3rd time as lost the last one too!!)

Hi everyone.  Sorry haven't been in touch for a while as not been at home much.  Still can't believe it worked.  I don't think it will sink in until the 6 week scan  !!  Can't wait for that.  Got to go back to work tomorrow which I am not looking forward to. 

Still getting a lot of pain and seem to have sickness between 4 and 8 in the evening, everyday.   Typical!

Sam - I am so pleased the scan went well .  thanks for the link, my EDD is 20th June.  I totally agree, baby is so much more important than maternity pay (which is rubbish anyway!!)

Tricksy - Are you prepared for de-regging on Wed?  Hope Cropi is ok.  I love going out on mornings like this.  So fresh.   Gives the day a good start.

Julia and Debs - Sorry, I do not know much about laps and clomid so nothing from me apart from loads of    

Cleo - Sounds like you had a great time the other night.  

Shelly - Sorry I didn't get back to you on the last thread.  Simon had low count and motility.  We were referred to ISIS in february and decided to go private as the wait could have been 2 years.  We had IVF in June which resulted in BFN and sucessful FET this month.  There is nothing to worry about and the time for your treatment will come round really fast.  I think I may have overdone it last time and also I think I had a bit of a reaction to the drugs which is why ntural FET worked for us this time.  

Spangle - Welcome to the thread.  I was new a couple of weeks ago and everyone is so nice here.  I agree with Sam, I think ISIS is fine for treatment and a lot of the time it is luck of the draw.  I had one failed IVF and successful FET this time.  I know someone that moved from ISIS and still got 2 BFN.  It is whatever you feel comfortable with.  Is Dr Liberman's first name GIDDON?  If so, we had him for consultation after failed IVF and he dealt with the FET.  I think he is lovely and he brought me good news. 

Hi to everyone else 

Sorry this wasn't as long and in depth as the last one but I sort of lost it after a while.  Hope this one finds you!!!

Lots of love
Livvy xxxxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Livvy - Giddon is Dr Leiberman. I had him for my consult last week and was impressed by his honesty and attention to detail.  Sorry you're still getting the pain. HAve ISIS said there's anything you can do for it?

Spangle - welcome to the thread. I don't know with ISIS. I've had two unsuccessful tx there and have thought seriously about going to a different clinic but at the end of the day I think it's down to luck that I've not had any success so far. They were prepared to try a different approach this time but sadly my medical history has put the kaibosh on that. The consultants have all changed since I was there last so maybe they'll do things in a different enough way for it to work this time.

Tricskey - Banquet 1408 is fab. We've been there a few times and often get takeaways from there (you've given me ideas for this evening now) as the food is so much nicer than a normal Chinese and worth the little bit extra. Dh recommends the lemon chicken.

Shelley - must be great to get the painting done. Don't worry too much about going part time. I worried when I went part time a few years ago but I found the extra time off more than made up for a cut in salary. Isn't the Food Company amazing? Shame it's so expensive or I'd go there more often - it's pretty much our local shop but I end up going to the parade of shops across the road to save having to get another mortgage out.

Sam - great that the scan went well and things are improving. 

Hello to everyone else. Hope you're enjoying this lovely weather. I've been stuck making choc yesterday but I've got to the end of that now and apart from having a ton of housework to do and still having to go to work this afternoon I'm making the most of it. Hopefully I'll get some washing done so I have clean clothes. We're off to Paris on Weds to visit a friend who lives out there. At the moment I only have really awful clothes clean and I can#t go to Paris in my scruffs. Sadly we're coming back the day of the cup final. It would have been amazing to be out there for that but have to get back for the dogs.

cathie x


----------



## Livvy_t (Sep 29, 2007)

Cathie - I found Giddon the best of them all.  It was nice to have someone honest and open with you.  I found he spent a lot more time with the transfer itself as well than Ms Kadva who did the last one.  He was a lot better and kinder in all ways.

Hopefully they will find the best way for you.

lots of love xx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Allo Ladies

How you all doing?  Enjoying the sunshine! Its lovely  

Cath - Urghhhhhhhh housework    I bet you can't wait to go to Paris......I'm jealous!  I've never been there have a great time! 

Livvy - I bet your looking forward to going back to work.......NOT!!!!  At least you can go back with a positive and be on a count down - What do you do?

Spangle - Welcome to the thread,  I think i remember you from a while back on here,  I'm really sorry about your negatives,  As to my thoughts on the Isis if it wasn't for Dr Lower i would not know i had all the things wrong with me as the other place i went just put everything down to "unexplained" so in that way they are really good,  On the negative side the communication and after care is lacking and i think a lot of it is down to luck with results, there seems to be no rhyme or reason as to why it works for some and not others,  I have had 3 ivfs now and loads of other IUI's and monitored cycles and its never worked for me,  I have now given up on all assisted treatment and hoping for a miracle,  I think if you go on your gut instinct about what clinic to choose you won't go wrong.

Shelley - Glad you had a nice saturday off work and you finished all your painting,  When you go part-time what hours will you be doing?  it is really nerve racking thinking about treatment and your right you can't get away from it but i'm sure the hot bath and the "hows your father"  kept your mind of it for a while    

Tricksy - Thats fine about the plate i'll get it from Shelley's,  What did you think of the chinese,  my boss had taken customers and suppliers there and he really rates it.


I had a really good night out last night, we went to "Tutti's" at Freeport with our friends and it was really nice,  the diet went completely out the window when i scoffed my profiteroles     

Lots of love
Lisa xxxxx


----------



## Livvy_t (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi Lisa,

I am a conveyancer which is usually a stressful job but at the moment the market is quiet anyway which is good.  I brought down my work load quite a bit before I had the last 3 weeks off and will now just finish off what I have and then go on to help everyone else in the firm until I go on maternity leave.  I think that will be it for me.  Can't see me going back to it.  

What about you?

xx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone. 

Sorry I have been missing for a day or two. My lovely laptop has died and I am now using a very very small laptop, which I cannot get used to.

Lisa, thanks for giving me that info re Clomid. I am really not sure how many months I took it for. I have it written down somewhere so will try and dig it out. Caroline Marfleet refused to give me any more due to the fact that we found out about DH's low motility. She said it was not worth giving us any more. I am really so confused, I don't know whether to chase this up or call it a day. The thing is, we don't know the state of his sperm when I got pregnant both times. If it was the same as it is now, there is always hope that it could work again. 

Cleo, I loved your drunken post. Just the sort of thing that I would do! I once sent a drunken message to an ex boyfriend on friends reunited (well, I think it was him!) although got no reply so it was either him and he was mortified, or it wasn't and he bloke thought I was a raving loon! The worst thing is that I was married at the time - ummm! Naughty naughty! Don't tell DH!! Glad you had a good evening.

Hi Spangle, welcome to our thread. As everyone has said, I think we have just had a run of bad luck. I agree 100% with Lisa in that I think ISIS' follow up care is lacking, but otherwise did not find any other problems (apart from keeping us waiting for ET with full bladders). They are not good at letting people know what is going on, for example our care changed half way through treatment from one consultant to another, without a word from anyone. I found this quite unnerving, but apart from those things I thought they were fine - and they do have good results (usually!!) Some of us are convinced that ISIS read this board, so I won't say anything too damning! 

Shelley, sounds like you had a lovely day yesterday. The Food Company is lovely, I could spend a fortune in there. Sounds like you had a nice bit of "afternoon delight" too, you lucky devil!!  

Cath, sorry we could not make it to the food fayre this weekend. I hope to catch up with you soon for some more gorgeous choc. Sounds like you have had a busy weekend. Take time out to put your feed up with a nice cup of tea (and perhaps a Chinese takeaway too!)

Tricksy, I have heard that restaurant is lovely. I think it is used by the Chinese community as they do Dim Sum there. I used to work for a Chinese Cardiologist and him and his family took us to a place in town (can't remember the name now, how annoying) as it was the best Chinese restuarant in Colchester (according to them). Let us know what you think. Gordon is looking for somewhere to take me for my birthday. 

Lisa, your meal out sounds nice too. Was everyone out last night? We were having our dinner at the exit of Ikea, a hotdog each (well, at 50p it was too much of a bargain to miss!). We went for a look round and it was remarkably quiet. We did get there at 5pm so mostly everyone was leaving at that time - I would recommend it for anyone who, like me, does not go out on Saturday night any more  

Hi to everyone else. I gotta dash, meant to be keeping an eye on the chilli whilst Gordon is taking some DVDs back, but each time I go to check it I have a spoonful - there won't be any left by the time he gets back! Hope you are all well.

Love Julia xx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

shelley - alcohol nibbles ,maybe some hot stuff
cleo - chocolate pavlova X2  yum yum 
Julia - hot dish, chilli con carne perhaps? Big bottle of wine! 
Cathie - choc, cheese and tomato tart.
Lisa - French stick & sausage rolls (my normal)  Tricksy i left my plate at yours last time


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

14th Oct - Cleo's 7th wedding anniversary

19th Oct - Cleo's holiday to Spain 

22nd Oct - Lauras Hol to Venice and apparent suprise anniversary present! 

4th Nov - Meet at Shelleys  

8th Nov - Cathie Hols to New York New York    

10th Nov - Liz 30th!!

17th Nov - Cleo's birthday  

21st Nov - Julia's birthday  

23rd Nov - Tricksy booked in for e/c, not sure when d/r'ing starting yet

8th Dec - Gregs birthday party  

1st Jan - Debs birthday  

9th Feb - Tricksy & Hubby Anninversay

12th Feb - Emma's birthday  

14th Feb - Shelley/Greg restart tests with Dr Marfleet

3rd Mar - Cathie's birthday  

20th Mar - Shelleys birthday  

April 2008 -  Shelley starts treatment


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Eveninh all,

well the weekend started off    and carried on that way. saw my brther and sil last night and had a few   Then had some champagne an wine today for our wedding aniversary. Haven't done anyhting today, just eaten loads and drunk loads and watched stuff we'd sky plussed! Getting excited about my hols now, can't beleive we go on friday!!

Spangle - hi ya hun! Glad you posted. I'm fine to pick you up. Have brought thr food list forward so you can see what everyone is bringing and you can add what you like.  

Julia - so many things seem like such a good idea when you've had a few eon't they     . I do it all the time!!!

Cath - paris you lucky ting!! we went 2 years ago it was lovely. went to see the Moulin Rouge, god knows what it was all about but we loved it   .And the Eifal Tower (sp   ) by night is just fantastic!!!When al the lights flash on the hour!! Have a fab time you jet setter!!!

love to everyone ese, just going to watch strictly come dancing results, i hope Kelly goes   how much does she love herself!!!!!


Love cleo xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Shelley - alcohol, nibbles ,maybe some hot stuff
Cleo - chocolate pavlova X2 yum yum Plus a another BIG BOTTLE OF WINE!!!
Julia - hot dish, chilli con carne perhaps? Big bottle of wine!
Cathie - choc, cheese and tomato tart.
Lisa - French stick & sausage rolls 
Deb - something?!
Liz: Crisps and peanuts and dips
Tricksy - Sausage Plait or Vol au vents

14th Oct - Cleo's 7th wedding anniversary

17th Oct - Tricksy Starts down regging  

19th Oct - Cleo's holiday to Spain 

22nd Oct - Lauras Hol to Venice and apparent suprise anniversary present! 

4th Nov - Meet at Shelleys    

8th Nov - Cathie Hols to New York New York 

10th Nov - Liz 30th!! 

17th Nov - Cleo's birthday 

21st Nov - Julia's birthday 

23rd Nov - Tricksy e/c

8th Dec - Gregs birthday party & our Xmas meet       

1st Jan - Debs birthday 

9th Feb - Tricksy & Hubby Anninversay 

12th Feb - Emma's birthday 

14th Feb - Shelley/Greg restart tests with Dr Marfleet   

3rd Mar - Cathie's birthday 

20th Mar - Shelleys birthday 

14th April - Tricksy's birthday 

April 2008 - Shelley starts treatment  

Thought that I would bring them both forward  off to do my post now


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY CLEO!!!   (Sorry, did not notice it before!)


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Thought that I would do a seperate post for my replies to everyone. Hope that you have all had a good weekend I've had a good one. We went to see the Kingdom last night, oh my god it was scary, i've changed my mind about wanting to go to Saudi  far too dangerous a place if you ask me. There was a very heavily pregnant woman in there, god knows how she didn't go into labour   We then went to Banquet 1410, oh my god it is gorgeous  its probably the best chinese/oriental food I have had since we went to Vietnam and Cambodia and I can't wait to go back  Simon loves Dim Sum so we had a set menu and instead of the duck course you can have Dim Sum and it was yummy scrummy, all of it was. Everything was so fresh and not a drop of MSG in sight, they just don't need it, the food is so fresh and excellent quality. We had scallops that were so good. We will be going back again, they do Morning Glory in there too, I thought that Simon was gonna wet himself he got so excited!!! Morning Glory is like a water spinach that we have only ever seen in Vietnam and he loves it, we had a huge plate last night







Highly recommended, you must book a table though as it was packed in there last night and no free tables at all.

Cleo -sounds like you've had a good weekend, don't beat yourself up over relaxing and enjoying yourself. you are not d'ring or stimming so what the heck. Have a good time girl and relax on your hols. Where are you going in Spain? Happy anniversary xxxx

Julia - Was there any chilli left by the time Gordon got back  Personally if I was you I would go back to your GP and tell him that you are not going through with anymore treatment for the foreseable future due to costs/emotions etc and ask him if he can give you Clomid? you don't need to see Marfleet for that surely?? At least you can talk to your gp and see what they suggest. Good luck hun xxx

Livvy - do you work locally in Colchester? you really don't look like a conveyancer, not sure what job I would of had you down for but def not that one  Good luck at work tomorrow. Take it easy and lap up that morning sickness (for now anyway) its a good sign. Cropi is fine. I got down the yard last night and she was galloping, full pelt around her field  not a sign of lameness and she looked stunning, even if I say so myself   She has had a day off today, just had a good groom and cuddle, she is turning into a big fluffy teddy bear with her fluffy coat 

Lisa - I can see why your boss takes clients to the chinese, its the best in town I reckon. How are you feeling after your week at work? Do you get your back xray results this week? i hope its all good news for you. Have you and hubby decided on the destination of your next holiday and when?

Spangle - Welcome to our thread  we are a very friendly bunch and your more than welcome to come along to our meet in a few weeks. We all had a bit of a discussion at the last meet about Isis and how we seem to of had a run of bad luck with them, but, when we worked out how many cycles we had had between us and the pregnancys that have resulted from treatment (bear in mind that there are a few people who have fallen pregnant at Isis that no longer post on this thread) the statistics came out at about 35% success rate, a bit lower than their statistics on their website but not too bad. Personally I think that they are really good, very caring when you are cycling and always there but the after care is lacking. However I think that you will find this with any clinic. But after my last cycle they were great, we saw Gideon Liberman and he is so lovely. He really does know who you are, what you have had done, where you are physically and has thoroughly read your notes when you see him. I think that he will make a big difference to Isis. The nurses are great, especially Fiona and Julia. I hope that you find them good too. Good luck 

Cathy - lucky you going to Paris on Wednesday, I hope you have a great time. I hope that your chocolate making has gone well this weekend and you managed to get some clothes washed ready for your holiday. The weather has been great today, ideal for getting your washing dry 

Shelley - Sounds like you've had a good weekend too   Glad that your house is coming along, can't wait to see what you have been doing in a few weeks. Are you going for the same sort of time 12.30 

Sam - I'm so glad that the scan went well for you. Its good that they are erring on the side of caution and giving you the steriod injection this week. I can't believe that you are 24 weeks already, mind you I bet its been a long pregnancy for you. At least now you have reached the magic 24 weeks stage, that must be a relief for you xx

Debs - Hows your weekend been hun? Hope that your ok, fingers crossed for hubbys SA this week. I hope it goes better than the last one 

Liz - How are you and little Faith? I hope that you are both well and Faith is moving around now. Can't wait to see her in a few weeks, I bet she has grown loads

Laura - have you heard anything from Isis with regards to your appt? I assume that you must of heard something to know that you had been moved forward to November, have your got an apt date yet?

I'm not sure who I have missed? Sorry if I;ve missed you it was not intentional!!

Lots of love to everyone, you all take care

Tricksy xx


----------



## Livvy_t (Sep 29, 2007)

Happy Anniversay Cleo.  Congrats on 7 wonderful years together.  

Tricksy - I have been a conveyancer for 10 years now and I work for Fisher Jones Greenwood Solicitors in Charter Court (the office right next to ISIS).  Couldn't get more convienient if I tried!!!  I am not typial to my job role which makes it even better, especially for my younger clients as they don't see me a non-approachable person which a lot of conveyancers are!!  

galloping around is a good sign.  The shoes are doing what they need too.  My are turning into big fluffy bears too.  I am having Murph (the grey one) clipped this week as I lunged him and he got so sweaty the poor little thing.  Leo has just got such a wolly winter baby coat but hopefully he will lose that is a few years.

I must look at going to that Chinese one day, everyone has given it so many good reports.

I am still trying to decide what food to bring to the meet.  I can do salads and cakes or something.  Any ideas?

Can you also put a few dates for me in the calender.  31st October (the big 6 week scan), 14th March (my 31st) and 27th May (mine and Si's 2nd anniversary).

Thanks

Lots of love xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

14th Oct - Cleo's 7th wedding anniversary 

17th Oct - Tricksy Starts down regging  

19th Oct - Cleo's holiday to Spain 

22nd Oct - Lauras Hol to Venice and apparent suprise anniversary present! 

31st Oct - Livvy 6 week scan   

4th Nov - Meet at Shelleys      

8th Nov - Cathie Hols to New York New York 

10th Nov - Liz 30th!! 

17th Nov - Cleo's birthday 

21st Nov - Julia's birthday 

23rd Nov - Tricksy e/c  

8th Dec - Gregs birthday party & our Xmas meet        

1st Jan - Debs birthday 

9th Feb - Tricksy & Hubby Anninversay 

12th Feb - Emma's birthday 

14th Feb - Shelley/Greg restart tests with Dr Marfleet   

3rd Mar - Cathie's birthday 

14th Mar - Livvy's birthday 

20th Mar - Shelleys birthday 

14th April - Tricksy's birthday 

April 2008 - Shelley starts treatment   

27th May - Livvy & Simon's Wedding Anniv 

20th June - Livvy's Due date   


There you go, no ideas on food but I'll have a think for you. Blimey you couldn't get any closer with your job, I thought I was lucky being in Langham 2 days a week and on Severals for another, not as close as you though


----------



## Livvy_t (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks so much hun.  You even put on my due date.  I totally forgot about that.  Oops    At least I have got you lot now.

I will warn you all, I have a hideous memory so I apologise in advance if I ever forget anything.

It is lovely being so close to Isis but haveto stop myself popping in there for the littlest things.

I forgot to say, when I went there on Wednesday and she did the test, I was given some more cyclogest and they prescribed it late.  I only got one pack as didn't want to tempt fate.  I then got a bill through the post for £25 for it.  I nearly fell over!  So its going to be another £200 as I think I have got to be on it for up to 3 months.  I thought £1,000 for the FET was quite enough!!  Hopefully not more financial surprises!

xxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

cleo xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

CLEO -


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Livvy - just a quickie as I'm at work (just round the corner to you  today!!) Make an appt at your doctors, they 'should' prescribe you cyclogest. Its not a fertility drug, just hormones to help your pregnancy along. That should help with the additional costs  

Hope everyone's having a good day?? 

Lots of Love

Tricksy xx


----------



## Livvy_t (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi hun.

Thanks for that advice.  Great Idea.  I will go and see them this week.

Hating being back at work today .  Luckily finish at 2.00 so not long to go. 

xx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Tricksy - Have you found a way to copy and paste the diary dates without loosing the icons?  I wanted to add a couple of dates but you've done such an impressive display I don't want to loose it.  Dates are 

18th October - my birthday.
2nd February - my baby's due date.

Spangles - There is another lady - Jo - who recently got a BFP from a FET at the ISIS but I don't think she posts any more.  

So ladies I am honestly getting the vibe that our luck is changing on here.

Livvy - I agree with Tricksy.  Now you are pregnant (love the ticker) your GP will prescribe any drugs you need.  And best you go and see him so you can get moved over to NHS care as soon as possible.

Sam


----------



## Livvy_t (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks Sam.  I am going to ring them in the morning for an appointment as its one of those doctors that you cannot book for 3 weeks in advance so will have to get same day appointment.  Hope you are feeling ok.

xx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Livvy - My doctors are exactly the same - appointments are either that day (in which case you have to constantly call at 8.00am until you get through ) or not for 3 weeks.  Really annoying I think.  They have been really good though in that they happily prescribed my cyclogest and clexane from the minute I got pregnant.

Back to the hospital tomorrow for my first steroid jab.

Cleo - Hope you had a happy anniversary.

Sam


----------



## Livvy_t (Sep 29, 2007)

I hope they won't be a problem prescribing me the cyclogest.  How long do I have to be on it for?  I was under the impression it was up to 3 months.

Hope the hospital visit goes well.  Its good to know they are taking all those precautions.

Hope everyone is ok.

xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Sam - I copy and paste and have to put the icons back in but I'm going to try something different tonight  its might work!!! here goes....... this had better blinking well work, its just taken ages!!!


17th Oct - Tricksy Starts down regging









18th Oct - Sam's birthday









19th Oct - Cleo's holiday to Spain









22nd Oct - Lauras Hol to Venice and apparent suprise anniversary present!
















31st Oct - Livvy 6 week scan

4th Nov - Meet at Shelleys









8th Nov - Cathie Hols to New York New York









10th Nov - Liz 30th!!









17th Nov - Cleo's birthday









21st Nov - Julia's birthday









23rd Nov - Tricksy e/c









8th Dec - Gregs birthday party & our Xmas meet























1st Jan - Debs birthday









2nd Feb - Sam's Baby Due 

9th Feb - Tricksy & Hubby Anninversay









12th Feb - Emma's birthday









14th Feb - Shelley/Greg restart tests with Dr Marfleet









3rd Mar - Cathie's birthday









14th Mar - Livvy's birthday









20th Mar - Shelleys birthday









14th April - Tricksy's birthday









April 2008 - Shelley starts treatment









27th May - Livvy & Simon's Wedding Anniv









20th June - Livvy's Due date


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Ollocks it doesn't work


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Loving what you did Tricksy!! What else were you trying to do?


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Sussed it, Sussed it  Ok if you want to add to the list or change it then click on quote on the message the list is on, then copy and paste the list from the message quote onto a reply and taaarrrrdddaa it works  


17th Oct - Tricksy Starts down regging









18th Oct - Sam's birthday









19th Oct - Cleo's holiday to Spain









22nd Oct - Lauras Hol to Venice and apparent suprise anniversary present!
















31st Oct - Livvy 6 week scan

4th Nov - Meet at Shelleys









8th Nov - Cathie Hols to New York New York









10th Nov - Liz 30th!!









17th Nov - Cleo's birthday









21st Nov - Julia's birthday









23rd Nov - Tricksy e/c









8th Dec - Gregs birthday party & our Xmas meet
























1st Jan - Debs birthday









2nd Feb - Sam's Baby Due 

9th Feb - Tricksy & Hubby Anninversay









12th Feb - Emma's birthday









14th Feb - Shelley/Greg restart tests with Dr Marfleet









3rd Mar - Cathie's birthday









14th Mar - Livvy's birthday









20th Mar - Shelleys birthday









10th April - Faith's 1/st birthday









14th April - Tricksy's birthday









April 2008 - Shelley starts treatment









27th May - Livvy & Simon's Wedding Anniv









20th June - Livvy's Due date


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Juliapeaches said:


> Loving what you did Tricksy!! What else were you trying to do?


Trying to copy and paste the 'diary' list without losing the icons everytime, it takes ages to add them all in again but it looks so much prettier!!!


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Oh you are clever Tricksy, not just a pretty face


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi ladies,

Wow I'm in such a good mood today   Don't know if you remember me say that we were trying to sell are house (this was last Xmas!!!) Well today the SOLD sign went up I am so happy   The buyer is buying it to rent out so know chain, so hoping it will go through smoothly. We went house hunting on Saturday saw about 6, I love nosing around houses!!! Wish we had more money to spend though. We want to stay in the villiage we live in but there is not many houses for sale, There is one which is done lovely inside and ready to move in but the garden is tiny   that was one of things I wanted was a big garden guess I have to compromise on that.

Spangle:

Welcome to the thread hun!! I got my bfp on my third go at Isis, so have only praise for them. I have no problems myself and the embryos were blasties on all my cycle so think it is just luck if it works where ever you are. I think on this thread there have been 4 Isis bfp and one natural 2 being fet and 2 icsi out of about 15 people thats pretty good. Hope you come to the meet me and Faith are going.

Tricksy:

Glad Cropi is getting better. I love the bright frosty mornings when they are clipped out and fresh. Faith is sitting and grabbing things in reach but not crawling yet, was getting stressed about it but now think it is good i can put her down and she is still there when I come back.

Shelley:

Would it be alright if I get to yours about 12 so Faith can have lunch before there is lots going on to distract her. 

Debs:

Glad they are going to do the cyst before treatment then you know all is well. Hope it comes through soon.

Cathie:

Not long till your holiday now. Bet you are getting excited.

Sam:

Glad they are taking the procution of giving you the drugs, must put your mind at rest. 

Hi everyone else,

Liz and Faith
xx
xx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hello ladies day off today got lots of runni ng arround to do just had a ladie come round to mesure up for curtains in the frontroom and dinning room and am very shocked off how much its going to cost 1,155.00       dh said no way so looks like im gonna have to shop round and im crap with struff like that e.g drops widths poles ect its so daunting,anyway how are we all not long im getting so excited            just hope most of the work has been done before then.well back to work tomorrow after having a week off and im nakerd wish we said sod it lets go away but the house would not of had anything done to it so i shouldnt complan.

trisky .i love what u have done to our dayes how clever u r ,how do u copy it and add to it?glad cropi is better now.

liz.off course u can that way i can get a cuddle before everyone else    .in the next week or so i will send u all my address and no.

well im off now sorry for the sort post but i have got to go see the guy about gregs party    .so i will catch up later.
    lots of   to u all .shelley.


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Tricksy - Well done - looks brilliant.  I tried doing all that once before and it didn't work for me so double well done.  And good luck for tomorrow and your first injection.

Liz - Fab news on selling the house.  I bet you got well fed up so now the fun part begins in choosing your new home.

Livvy - I was on the cyclogest until 16 weeks but I think different doctors have different opinions on that one.  How are you feeling now?

Had my first steroid injection today.  Having had so many injections in the past what with the clexane and IVF I wasn't fazed at all and so was quite suprised at whole long the whole thing took.  I actually had to go and get in a hospital bed, have my temp and bp checked twice, then they checked the baby and finally I got the injection.  Quite simply but I was there for 2 hours.  Tomorrow I go back in for a repeat of the whole procedure.

Sam


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Tricksy - Lovin the whole new list!    You clever thing you!  I wanted to add my birthday in but i don't want to muck it up      Could you be an angel and add it in for me.........its the 7th May

Liz - Congratulations on the House sale!!!  God it brings it all back last year!!! Thats great they'res no chain i bet your relieved - Its the fun bit now with looking for your next home - Good luck

Shelley - Glad you had a nice week off.  How much for curtains!!!!!       

Sam - Glad all ok at the hospital and steriod injection ok sounds like a bit of a palava though,  When did you stop the heparin I'm thinking after 3 months is that right?

Hi to everyone else
love Lisa xxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Just wanna say   with starting DRing tomorrow Tricksy.

xxxxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Ladies,

Did you all read about the new research carried out in Australia and published in the newspapers today? It says that men should ejaculate EVERY DAY when leading up to IVF because withholding could lead to DNA damage which could result in IVF failure or early miscarriage. Course this could have implications for anyone trying naturally as well. Tricksy - of course it is just one study but as you are next up maybe you should ask the ISIS about this because don't they normally recommend 2-5 days?

This is one of the articles for you to read for yourself and make up your own minds.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/live/articles/news/news.html?in_article_id=487809&in_page_id=1770

(I'm glad my dh didn't read this article while we were naturally ttc).

Lisa - I am on clexane and baby aspirin until 36 weeks.

Sam


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

I read that article Sam, and I think it depends on what the sperm count is like, so trying to get an optimum between count and morphology i guess, every day to get good morphology and every 2-3 for a good count.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

17th Oct - Tricksy Starts down regging










18th Oct - Sam's birthday









19th Oct - Cleo's holiday to Spain









22nd Oct - Lauras Hol to Venice and apparent suprise anniversary present!
















31st Oct - Livvy 6 week scan

4th Nov - Meet at Shelleys









8th Nov - Cathie Hols to New York New York









10th Nov - Liz 30th!!









17th Nov - Cleo's birthday









21st Nov - Julia's birthday









23rd Nov - Tricksy e/c









8th Dec - Gregs birthday party & our Xmas meet























1st Jan - Debs birthday









2nd Feb - Sam's Baby Due 

9th Feb - Tricksy & Hubby Anninversay









12th Feb - Emma's birthday









14th Feb - Shelley/Greg restart tests with Dr Marfleet









3rd Mar - Cathie's birthday









14th Mar - Livvy's birthday









20th Mar - Shelleys birthday









10th April - Faith's 1/st birthday









14th April - Tricksy's birthday









April 2008 - Shelley starts treatment









7th May - Lisa's Birthday









27th May - Livvy & Simon's Wedding Anniv









20th June - Livvy's Due date


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Got this sussed now   piece of cake, just click on quote on the post with the list, you then get a box come up at the bottom with the list in it, right click and copy, then click on a reply button and paste it, it will all be there with the flashy bits too......how come its taken us 21 months to work it out    I'm not sure where the food list is, I'll have a look for it in a minute.

Sam - I am so pleased that you and baby are doing well and they seem to be looking after you properly now. Are you still having to take it easy? how are you getting on with the walking around? I hope that things are getting easier for you now. Thanks for the link I'll have a look at it in the moment or two  

Debs - Thanks hun, I don't feel worried about starting d/r'ing at all, in fact, I'm a bit worried I might forget   I've set reminders in my phone to go off every morning, so fingers crossed!!! 

Lisa - Your birthday has been added   have you had your results from your xray yet?? 

Shelley - Curtains are so expensive   we paid about a grand for 4 small blinds in our lounge   elsewhere in the house we have gone for cheap and chearful though!! Good luck with the hunting. I think that Paul Simon do a made to measure service and they may even come out to your house? not sure though.

Liz - Woohoo on selling your house, you must be over the moon, I hope that you find something else soon, Simon keeps talking about moving but I can't face even the thought of it at the moment, maybe we will see what happens in the next 6 months

Everyone else, hope that you are all ok?? Only 3 more days til the weekend  

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Foodie List:

Shelley - alcohol, nibbles ,maybe some hot stuff
Cleo - chocolate pavlova X2 yum yum Plus a another BIG BOTTLE OF WINE!!!
Julia - hot dish, chilli con carne perhaps? Big bottle of wine!
Cathie - choc, cheese and tomato tart.
Lisa - French stick & sausage rolls 
Deb - something?!
Liz: Crisps and peanuts and dips
Tricksy - Sausage Plait or Vol au vents


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi all,

Just a quickie as I am off to watch the last two hours of series 6 of 24 tonight. Good old Jack Bauer! 

Tricksy, all the best for tomorrow. I am sure you have it sussed now. Hopefully you will continue the run of good luck we have been having. I love all the icons you have posted, especially the ones for Greg's party!

More tomorrow, have a good evening everyone.

Julia xx

PS: You all probably won't recognise me at the meet - I have lost a pound!!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Juliapeaches said:


> PS: You all probably won't recognise me at the meet - I have lost a pound!!


You be careful, you know that rapid weight loss is bad for you!!!


----------



## Livvy_t (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi everyone.

I went to see my doctor today and she happily prescribed the cyclogest for me together with a recommendation for gaviscon as she reckons my pain is from indigestion.  I am so bloated I look 5 months pregnant already!!!!  She was so nice and I will see her again after the scan.  She talked to me loads about my worries and answered all my questions in so much depth (I have to say, better than ISIS).  I think she will be a good doctor to have all the way through.

Sam - I am so glad things went well today.  Seems a long time to be in there but at least you know they are doing things properly.  Apart from the bloated stomach, doing ok I think.  Still worried though.  Just want to see a heartbeat to know it is real!!

Liz - Great news about selling your house.  Good luck with finding your dream home.

Shelly - That is quite a bit for the curtains but I bet they would look fantastic.  I have only got a small window in my lounge and I had mine made and they cost me £250 from Paul Simon.  They are really nice and they did a great job.

Tricksy - I think the list looks great.  Well done.  Hope Cropi is still doing well.  Good luck for tomorrow.  Can you add me to the food list please.  I will do a salad and some cakes (chocolate or carrot - please let me have your preferences) and maybe shortbread.  Hope that is ok.

Julia - Enjoy 24 and well done.  I wish I could lose a pound.  I love my food too much!!  

Hi to everyone else.

Off the bed now.  Being at work again has taken in right out of me!!!!

Lots of love

Livvy xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Trickey - love the smilies. They look fab.     for tomorrow.

Liz -   great news that you've sold the house. It must be fun looking around other houses, I love it but get frustrated after a while if I can't find one I like. I did some househunting for my sis a few years back and that was the best as I had no pressure (though pretending to be her and putting in an offer before she'd seen a place as they were going in hours was a little risky - thankfully she loved it and is still there). 

Sam - 2 hours for an injection!!! It must be reassuring to know that the right steps are being taken to make sure the baby is as healthy as possible though.

Shelley - nearly fell off my chair at the quote for those curtains. Were they gold plated? I've heard Paul Simon are good as well. I ended up getting mine from India when I was working out there and they cost less than £200 for silks for the whole downstairs (including paying my mum fly over to make them). It would be cheaper for you to fly to India and get them there than it would to buy them at that price.

Julia - well done on the pound. It's a good start. 

Hello everyone else. Been busy doing more housework this evening. I can finally see the dining table having managed to clear all the choc away. It will be nice to come back to a tidier house at the end of the week. Looking forward to Paris now, though will be worrying about Honey in kennels as she's never been and has always been a clingy dog   It's only a short break so sure she'll be fine.

Hope you all have a good week.

Cathie x


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Tricksy - Thanks for adding my birthday..........did'nt want to ballse your great list up  Good luck today sweetie for starting down regging!  Livvy - Glad you had a good docs appointment and you got the cyclogest! It always helps to feel confident with your doctor.

I'm off to work now
Bysee bye and have a nice day now
Lisa xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Livvy - I was a bit like that, massively bloated early on.  In fact I think that at 6 weeks I looked more pregnant than I did at 12 weeks when the bloating started to go a bit.  The bloating is a good sign in any case because it probably means that your progesterone levels are high as they should be.  When I got pregnant last year (which ended in miscarriage) I never really got bloated.

Tricky - Yes I am still resting most of the day but am feeling much better than I was.  Today was a real test.  I went for my 2nd injection (in and out in 5 mins this time!) and afterwards walked through the hosital to the pharmacy.  Well when I got there time I really felt OK.  But just two weeks ago I did the same walk and was hurting so much by the time I got there that I was scared.  So I hope this is a sign that things are improving.  Good luck with the dr;ing - are you on the same protocol as last time?  I don't suppose there was any reason to change being as you got two great blasts out of it.


Sam


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Good god you ladies know how to chat   I will try my best to keep up - but you might have to bear with me as I get to know who's who and where you all are.....

Had a look at the food list - which is like a professional catering list   I am a bit stuck on my contribution - any suggestions!?!

Glad you all speak well of Giddion (Lieberman) reassures me!! Bit nervous about having a man looking up my lady garden as I have only had women so far   sure to him it is no difference to a dentist looking into mouths but hopefully you know what I mean  
I took think Fiona and Julie are great although I did not see Fiona during my FET!!

Tricksy - good luck with your down regging - are you having injections

LOL Spangle xx


----------



## Livvy_t (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi everyone.

Not looking good I am afriad.  I have just started to bleed.  There has been quite a lot and some was a brownish red and some bright red.

Phone ISIS on mobile and she said to go in tomorrow for a blood test.  I think it amy be too late.  A bit of bleeding maybe but am having quite a lot.

I will let you know what happens.  I am a bit of a wreck at the moment


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Livvy

Just read your post - sorry to hear of the blood, but do not give up hope this could be a late implantion bleed or if you had two embryos it could be one did not make it.... Although it is SOOO hard try to remain positive. I will be sending you loads of     and good luck for the blood test tomorrow   
Thinking of you.

Love Spangle x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hello you lovely lot!!

have had a very busy week so haven't been around too much. Trying to get organised b4 the holiday which i am over the moon about!!!!

Tricksey - hun you could give Bill Gates a run for his money     look a you copying the list with icons!! I'm very impressed.  Hope that the down regging is ok hun, can't beleive that one of us is cycling again. Sending you lots of      . 

Shelley -     how much for your curtains OMG!! Shop around me thinks. DH's hair looks lovely, not too short   Poor sod, not even allowed to have his hair cut short because we won't let him     

Cath - have a fab time in paris hun. We've never put our dog in kennels eiher as we';re very lucky that dh's dad will stay here. I hope you manage to relax, you deserve it.

Julia - a pound is a pound hun and at least it came off and didn't go on. i've been eating and drinking for England since my BFN and i think green peace may be trying to roll me back in the sea when i put my bikini on next  week.   

Spangle - hi hun, yep can be a bit hard trying to think about wha to cook. What about a nice salad Just an idea. really ooking forward to meeting you after all this time!!

Livy - glad your dr has sorted you out hun. looking forward to meeting you too.

Lisa-  hi hun, hope you're ok.

Liz - wow you're house has been on for a while, so pleased for you that it is sold. My mum and dad have tried 3 times to sell their house wih no luck. Glad youre coming to the meet hun, and little faith!!

Angel - hinking of you hun!!  

Sam - glad all is going well. really hope he next few months pass smoothly. not long now. We've already got xmas adverts on the tv   , it  won't be long til its here. 

pie pig - hope you're ok hun   .

I really hope that is everyone, if its not i'm sorry!!!   Honestlyt i barely have ttime to pee at the moment    . if i don't get on again b4 my hols, all ttake care     

love cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Oh Livy, please don't give up hope hun. As spangle said it could be twins. If you surf on here you will find that some women bleed all the way through their pregnancy and have a healthy baby at the end. 

Thinking of you. 
Cleo xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Livvy - try not to panic hun, its a bit late for implantation bleeding but it could be the embryo's digging in deeper and dislodging some old blood. Some girls do have a heavy bleed, in fact I think that Liz did when she was first pregnant and Sam may of done too. Although tonight is going to be a long night try and chill out and relax, impossible I know but try. I've got everything crossed for you for tomorrow. You know where I am if you want to talk xxx

Cleo - I know what its like not having time to pee  I've been like that over the last few weeks too, its driving me mad. Mind you in a few weeks time I'll be home at least an hour earlier each night as I won't be able to ride when the clocks go back  Is it Saturday that you go away? I am dead jealous, have a fantastic time xxx

Spangle - Hi ya, we are a chatty lot on here, at our meets we don't stop talking for at least 5 hours  I'm glad that we have reassured you with regards to Gideon, he really is lovely and don't worry about him looking at your bits, they seem to do everything without even looking if that makes sense  I started down regging this morning and I am injecting with Buserelin, it was ok, I remembered a bit too late that my right leg is more painful to inject into than my left!! I'll remember for the morning LOL

Sam - its all sounding so good for you now, I am so pleased, I really hope that you can start to enjoy your pregnancy now. Baby must be moving around quite a bit, is that comforting for you?? I am on a similar protocol to last time, the same Buserelin, still stimming with Puregon but its been put up to 450  increasing my bill by £1300  but I am pretty sure that I am not going to need that amount, I think that my body will react quite well, well I'm hoping it will. I asked Isis to just order me a weeks worth of Puregon so that I can order it as needed as I don't want to end up with a vial or 2 left over that are £414 each and unable to return them or sell them on. I am being scanned and blood tested every other day during stimming so fingers crossed. I will still have the bum bullets after e/t but I will also have HGC injections on days 3,7 & 10 after transfer to help a little bit more

Cath - I;m not sure if you have left already but have a fab time in Paris and don't worry about the doggys, they are together and I'm sure that they will be fine. 4 days without chocolate what will you do 

Lisa - No worries, hope you had a good day at work

Lots of Love to everyone else, gotta dash off, our Pizza and Phish Food should be delivered soon  take care everyone, lots of love

Tricksy xxx

Shelley - alcohol, nibbles ,maybe some hot stuff
Cleo - chocolate pavlova X2 yum yum Plus a another BIG BOTTLE OF WINE!!!
Julia - hot dish, chilli con carne perhaps? Big bottle of wine!
Cathie - choc, cheese and tomato tart.
Lisa - French stick & sausage rolls 
Deb - something?!
Liz: Crisps and peanuts and dips
Tricksy - Sausage Plait or Vol au vents
Livvy - Salad and some cakes (chocolate or carrot - please let me have your preferences) and maybe shortbread


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi girls!

Can I still join the meeting with you?? I could bring stuffed peppers, that's my 'signature dish' for parties  

Tricksy - Hope d/regging is going well, and good luck! Make sure you don't get tired and take care of yourself.

Cathie - have a lovely time in Paris! Sure the dogs will have a good time together an not even notice you're off   

Julia - well done of losing so much weight.

Liz - glad you sold your hose, now you'll have the exciting time of choosing new things!

Take care everyon,
Rivka x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Rivka - thats great that you can come, havn't seen you for ages 


Shelley - alcohol, nibbles ,maybe some hot stuff
Cleo - chocolate pavlova X2 yum yum Plus a another BIG BOTTLE OF WINE!!!
Julia - hot dish, chilli con carne perhaps? Big bottle of wine!
Cathie - choc, cheese and tomato tart.
Lisa - French stick & sausage rolls 
Deb - something?!
Liz: Crisps and peanuts and dips
Tricksy - Sausage Plait or Vol au vents
Livvy - Salad and some cakes (chocolate or carrot - please let me have your preferences) and maybe shortbread
Rivka - Stuffed Peppers
Spangles - 


Emma - Your names not on the list? I hope that you don't think that you can wriggle out of coming  don't even think about it, we'll come and get you kicking and screaming 

Sam - You've got a valid excuse so we'll let you off 

JoJo - Do you still read here hun I really hope that you are doing ok and the sickness has worn off now. I still think about you a lot and hope your alright. It'd be great to see you if your up to it??

Catch up again soon everyone, gotta go and email my bestest friend and let her know that I got some Westlife tickets this morning


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Livvy - Got everything crossed for you hun xxx


----------



## Livvy_t (Sep 29, 2007)

noot good I am afraid.

I had a blood test this morning and a normally pregnancy test which came out negative.  They will let me know the blood test results tomorrow but have been bleeding all night and with the negative result I think it is pretty obvious.  

I am totally distraught now and not sure what to do.  I am just not destined to have kids?

Hopefully good news next time.

xx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Livvy - I'm so so sorry hun you must be distraught and it is just so cruel that you are having to go through this - Its just NOT FAIR!!!!!     Sending you a virtual hug as i don't know what else to do    I know what you are going through right now and i know how much you are hurting - Thinking of you sweetie your not alone.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Livvy_t said:


> noot good I am afraid.
> 
> I had a blood test this morning and a normally pregnancy test which came out negative. They will let me know the blood test results tomorrow but have been bleeding all night and with the negative result I think it is pretty obvious.
> 
> ...


Hun I am so so sorry, I don't know what to say to you. I'm here if you want to talk, unfortunatley most of us have been through this at some stage so you are not alone. Take care hun xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Oh Livvy    hun im so so sorry for you. No words can express how cr*p you must be feeling, but as Tricksy said unfortunately we have all been through this at one time or another and we are here to help you through this horrible time       to you hun   

Tricksy - ok you have bullied and nagged me enough to coming to the meet, dont want you coming down and sorting me out   i hope your ok and d/regging has started off ok? do you have to inject twice aday hun? 

Cleo - thanks for your texts and telling me your there for me, its helped   hope you have a fab holiday darlin   

Lisa - thank you too for my pm's your a star   hope you didnt mind me being so honest with you  

Rivka - im so glad you will be at the next meet, im looking forward to meeting you at last  

  hi to everyone else

Im sorry i have been away so long, had a real selfish me time, needed time to wallow in my own self pity i think, sorry for that. Also im sorry i have not been on here and supported you lot too, we are all having a tough time, one way or another. I hope you will all forgive me - love ya lots      

Emms xxxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Livvy, I am so so sorry honey. It all seems so unfair. We are all here for you, and we know how hard it is for you at this time. Look after yourself.

Love Julia xx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Emma, great to see you back on here. I am sorry I have not been in touch very often. I think I speak for everyone in saying that we are so glad you are back, and that you are coming to the next meet (good nagging Tricksy!).

I will do personals later, I promise! 

Julia xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Angel10 said:


> Tricksy - ok you have bullied and nagged me enough to coming to the meet, dont want you coming down and sorting me out  i hope your ok and d/regging has started off ok? do you have to inject twice aday hun?
> 
> Im sorry i have been away so long, had a real selfish me time, needed time to wallow in my own self pity i think, sorry for that. Also im sorry i have not been on here and supported you lot too, we are all having a tough time, one way or another. I hope you will all forgive me - love ya lots
> 
> Emms xxxxx


Don't scare me I'm injecting once a day ?? Someone please tell me thats right, .5 each morning? I used my other leg this morning as the right one hurt yesterday and it hurt just as much in the left leg!! think I need to get used to doing it again and then I'm sure it'll be fine.

By the way nothing selfish about needing some time out, we've all done it and it can help, but, at the end of the day you realise that we need each other!

Good to see you back xx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Tricksy hun dont be scared, i asked that cos when i was d/regging i had to sniff twice aday, so i just asumed injecting was the same, sooooooo sorry  

Emx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Tricksy said:


> 17th Oct - Tricksy Starts down regging
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Brought the meet list forward girls 



Tricksy said:


> Rivka - thats great that you can come, havn't seen you for ages
> 
> 
> Shelley - alcohol, nibbles ,maybe some hot stuff
> ...


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2007)

Just sneaked in at work 'coz I'm alone in the office at the mo ...

Livvy - so sorry   I know how much you hurt, it doesn't get easier every time ... The girls here supported me through hellish times, I hope we can also help you come to terms with this disappointment. And keep the hope going, we'll all get there in the end!

Emma - looking forward to meeting you too, and the others I haven't seen yet!

Tricksy - when injecting (which is what I also did) you inject only once a day when d/regging. Unfortunately, when stimming you inject twice a day   But all for a good cause  

Sam - happy birthday! ! !

Rivka x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Livvy - so sorry.    

Em - nice to see you back. As Tricksy said there;s nothing selfish about needing a little time out to sort your head out.

Tricksy - hope the injections get less painfull. I found getting the needle in the fleshier parts of my leg hurt a lot less.

Rivka - glad you're coming to the meet.

Cleo - have a fab holiday.

Just popped on quickly as we've got back to our friends house with not much to do. Having a nice time though restless as I'm not used to having nothing to do   Will catch up properly when I'm back on Saturday. Hope the rest of you are ok. 

Cathie x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

18th Oct - Sam's birthday









19th Oct - Cleo's holiday to Spain









22nd Oct - Lauras Hol to Venice and apparent suprise anniversary present!
















4th Nov - Meet at Shelleys









8th Nov - Cathie Hols to New York New York









10th Nov - Liz 30th!!









17th Nov - Cleo's birthday









21st Nov - Julia's birthday









23rd Nov - Tricksy e/c









8th Dec - Gregs birthday party & our Xmas meet























1st Jan - Debs birthday









2nd Feb - Sam's Baby Due 

9th Feb - Tricksy & Hubby Anninversay









12th Feb - Emma's birthday









14th Feb - Shelley/Greg restart tests with Dr Marfleet









3rd Mar - Cathie's birthday









14th Mar - Livvy's birthday









20th Mar - Shelleys birthday









10th April - Faith's 1/st birthday









14th April - Tricksy's birthday









April 2008 - Shelley starts treatment









7th May - Lisa's Birthday









27th May - Livvy & Simon's Wedding Anniv









2nd July - Emma and Tom's 3rd Wedding Anniversay









Redone the list guys xx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

""HAPPY BIRTHDAY SAM""


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Shelley - alcohol, nibbles ,maybe some hot stuff
Cleo - chocolate pavlova X2 yum yum Plus a another BIG BOTTLE OF WINE!!!
Julia - hot dish, chilli con carne perhaps? Big bottle of wine!
Cathie - choc, cheese and tomato tart.
Lisa - French stick & sausage rolls 
Deb - something?!
Liz: Crisps and peanuts and dips
Tricksy - Sausage Plait or Vol au vents
Livvy - Salad and some cakes (chocolate or carrot - please let me have your preferences) and maybe shortbread
Rivka - Stuffed Peppers
Spangles - 
Emma - savory something vegetarian


and the food list 

Sam -     Have a great birthday hun, can you manage to get out for a bite to eat? if not hope that hubby is looking after you and not letting you cook tonight 

Livvy - hope your not on your own hun and your doing as well as you can be. I'll probably finish work early tomorrow I'll give you ring and see if your up for a cuppa if you like?? If not your welcome to come down the yard and have a cuppa and a biccy if you fancy some fresh air?

Emma - Don't worry hun, I had a quite look back in my diary and saw that I only inj once a day last time so I started to breath again!! I really is great to have you back xx

Cath - I'm not surprised you don't know what to do with yourself not having to run around at 90 miles per hour all the time!! Try and chill and recharge just a little. I hope that there are not too many football hoolys out there being a pain

Rivka - Thanks for the help, I did panic for a few mins 

Julia - Apparentley I'm quite a good nagger !!

Hi to everyone else - really looking forward to our meet, only a couple of weeks to go now!!

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Livvy - so sorry to hear your news honey.  we are all thinking of you and are here if you need us.

Sam - Happy birthday

Emma - Good to see you back, we've missed you 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Evening everyone.

Livvy, how are you feeling tonight? Silly question really. Let's hope there is still one embie settled in there. We are all sending you positive vibes.  

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SAM!   Hope you have had a nice day and evening. 

Emma, hope you feel comfortable being back on the board. It is great to have you back amongst us.  

Cath, are you in Paris now then? Hope you are having a nice time. Not long now until New York either, how nice! All the shops should be full of Christmas stuff too. Can I come too?  

Tricksy, being good at nagging is something we have in common then! I don't call it nagging, just gentle (persistent) persuasion!   I bet you are gonna miss your riding in the winter months, especially when you get your BFP soon!

Rivka, so glad you will be able to come to our next meet. It will be nice to meet you after all this time.

Lisa, how are you? Are you still doing your therapies? We could all be your clients, you could make a fortune! Any more holidays planned? 

Cleo, hope you have a wonderful wonderful holiday. Get some pics on ******** when you get back and make us all jealous. Have a great time and have a drink (or three) for me  

Shelley, those curtains must have been gorgeous, for that price! We went to Paul Simon and ours cost about £500. I have gone off them now, but they are too expensive to replace. Think I am stuck with them for a few more years. Hope you enjoyed your week off. 

Liz, hope you and Faith are well. What is Santa bringing Faith this year? James is telling me different things every day that he wants - Santa's sack is NEVER going to fit down the chimney at this rate!

PiePig, how are the bruises? Hope you are all healed now from your paintballing experience. 

Spangle, hope you are getting to know some of us now. It does take time, but I found meeting everyone really helped. What is your real name (or is it Spangle?  )

Hope everyone is well. Sorry if I have missed anyone.

Take care,
Julia xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all!

Livvy - i am so sorry hun to hear your news. i so hope its not all over. Thinking of you. I just wish there was something i could do.  

Tricksey - i'm off tomorrow hun and can't bloody wait!! Just really feel like we deserve a vreak. I'm going to make the most of it!!


Em - glad youre back hun!!     

Cath - have fun in paris, you'l love it!!

julia - i'm realy trying to get the hang of face book but i'm finding it hard!!! Will certainy have lots of drinks for you and the rest of the girls!!!   

Sam - Happy birthday hun!! Hope you had a good one!!

OMG the food list seems huge    We're going to be huge by the time we have eaten all that, and i know some people are going tp be adding to it. Just a suggestion but why don't some people bring drinks. I dont just mean alcohol    We do drink alot of soft drinks and alcohol and it can cost quite alot. just an idea if people are stuck. I do love the food though, i always go back for seconds!!!!

love to all i haven't mentioned    

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Evening

Livvy - I am so sorry to hear your news, this is such a had time to have a high of a BFP and then this to happen life can be so cruel. Take your time, cry and do what you need to do and believe me in time you will move on (never forget I know) but become stronger again and ready for the next part of your journey whatever that maybe and although I am new to the thread along with the other ladies we will help you through this  

Cleo - Have a great holiday lovie enjoy it, I am very jealous.I am a bit addicted to ********, DH keeps boasting that he has more friends than me, anyone would think he was 10!  

Happy Birthday Sam!

Drinks for the get together sounds good to me, a little vino to wash it down too maybe?

I am lucky my Mum made my curtains she's a good old girl! About the name I will tell you when I meet - I know it sounds silly but I worry someone who I do not want to know what we are going through coming on here and knowing is that  

Hello to everyone else - sorry still get to grips with all the names and do not want to leave anyone off!  

Must say I am glad it is Friday tomorrow!! Can I have a bit of a rant I saw a twins announcement in the Gazette tonight it is for my cousins wife who is mid 40's had 3 kids with my cousin all now late teens early 20's - left him after nearly 20 years for his best mate and was pg within months -   me off as she made my cousin have the snip as she did not want more kids, she has had her family and then she is pg just like that and we can't get pg - is that selfish   Then had to sit behind a car with "Mother to be" car thingy in the window and she was driving like a bit of a   cutting in and stuff which annoyed me even more!! Sorry needed to get that off my chest, hope you do not mind  

Well off to bed in a bit, take care everyone.

lol Spangle xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Happy Birthday Sam. Hope you had a good day.

Livvy - thinking of you today and praying the blood tests are more positive.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi Spangle,

No, it is not mad not wanting to put your name on here. I go on another website and we sometimes forget that anyone can read it, and some people have put their address etc on there. It is better to be safe than sorry. I know what you mean about getting angry about people with their kids. We took James to McDonalds last Saturday, and he wanted to sit at the kids section. Well, there was a little boy sitting there all by himself so we shared the table. Anyway, after about three or four minutes his mum came back, and it was the wife of one of the doctors I used to work for! We were both in shock that she could leave her 3 year old child on their own while she was in the loo. Even if I could trust James to stay put for that time, I would never leave him alone - it only takes one wierdo and probably less than a minute for a child to disappear. We were amazed that an intelligent woman would do that!

Have a good weekend everyone,
Julia xx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Right i'm off on holiday!!!! 

Just nipped on to say have a fab week all.

Livvy - i hope you get some good news oday hun. Will be thinking of you        

Tricksey - wishing you oads of luck with down regging, i'm sure its like riding a bike, you never forget    heres to a xmas BFP    

Hello to the rest of you lovely ladies and i'll be back in just over a week   to all

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Sorry girls this is gonna be a me post - i feel absolutely like s h i t....John submitted his first post-op SA on thursday and we got the result today.....no improvement.  He went through all of that for nothing.  I feel like i've been kicked in the teeth.  We have an appointment on 14th November with Mr Boto to talk through his result and my op.....   It just seems like every long awaited step we take on this journey the news gets worse and i don't know if I can cope with it all. I said to John maybe we should give up and go straight to adoption but he's adament that we give it at least one attempt.  I now feel totally pessimistic about my op, I can just see it making no difference at all and that just being another agonising waste of time.

sorry if this is a bit depressing but i have noone else to talk to.

Hope you are all OK.

Debs xxxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi girls

Just a quickie from me tonight.

Deb - So sorry hun that there was no improvement,  I can only imagine how your both feeling,  Dh going through all that pain for nothing,  I can totally relate to how your feeling that once they start investigating they find everything wrong it does seem to be the case.  I think though with your op anything that might increase your chances is worth a go hun it just seems pointless to you at the moment cos of the results you got today.

Cleo - Have a fab holiday hun, wish i was coming with you!!!

Sam - Sorry............belated birthday wishes

Livvy - How you doing hun? or is that a stupid question - Hope your ok hun

Emma - Glad to see you back on board hun!  We missed you!  I'm just so glad you could be honest with me and you can anytime.

Julia - Thats a good idea about me doing treatments on you all,  Special discounted rates for all you girlies!  Are you on the metformin now?  Are you paying for them privately or NHS let me know

Tricksy - Hope D/regging going ok.......it is like riding a bike isn't it

Well theres good news and bad news from me,  The good news is that my blood tests are all "normal" so no more metformin,  all hormone levels are normal.  The bad news is that the Xray picked up a Disc that has never formed properly the doc said that i have had this all my life and it may not be this that is causing the pain but theres nothing they can do anyway.............GREAT!!!!  So he said i might want to pay private for physio sessions, DH has said that he wants me to go and see a back specialist now.....God knows how much that will cost   

Anyway have a good weekend everyone
love Lisa xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Debs, sorry to hear you are feeling down. What was his SA result? Did it show there were some sperm there? If you go to ICSI, all they need is one decent one, so if there are even a few sperm there is still hope. Please don't give up hope just yet.  

Lisa, I would definately be your client! I am sure a lot of us on here would too - and after a while it would pay for your next holiday! Yes, I did go back on Metformin. I went to the GP and said I had been on them before, could not lose weight etc, and she put me back on them on the NHS. I have to go and see her in a month to see if they have helped, and if she hopefully she will give me some more. I feel like I am taking loads of tablets at the moment - Metformin, my herbal Ovulex tablets (not sure if they have made any difference though as periods still months apart!) and Agnus Castus which I read would help regulate periods. 

What is everyone up to this weekend? I am off for a day of window shopping tomorrow with two friends to Bluewater or Lakeside. I am so excited as have not had a day like that in ages. I might even get persuaded to try on some "trendy" clothes, although I am so out of touch with fashion at the moment!  Have a good weekend everyone.

Julia xx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Lisa, I meant to say too, sorry about your back, that is a worry. Maybe a couple of physio sessions could sort you out. Good luck x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Thanks Lisa/Julia.

Johns previous result was: occasional spermatozoa, too few for accurate assessment, 14% progressive, 12% non-progressive, 74% non-motile. viscosity outside normal limits.

I just feel absolutely gutted that he went through his op and achieved nothing.  I don't feel we are any closer now to having a child than we were when we first found out we had problems in March, and in fact it seems even more a remote possibility than it did.

I know we only need 1 good sperm if we are having icsi, but we also need good eggs and a good environment to put embryos back into which i may not have due to the endometriosis.  we haven't even had a morphology result on Johns sperm so I don't even know if they are suitable.  they didn't do morphology with our GP sample, and we won't find out anymore about the most recent sample until our appointment.

I honestly don't know if i am strong enough emotionally to go through this.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Debs, roll on 14 November then for your appointment. I hope you get some answers then. I personally think you should not worry so much. You are both young and have lots of time on your hands, and it seems that IVF is getting better year by year. I personally did not start trying for children until I was in my mid 30's. I just thought I was "lucky" before that I had not fallen pregnant with previous partners. I see on your profile, you have put "you'll never know if you don't try", so hang on in there! We are all here to help you through it all. Take care x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

That may be what my signature says but its not how I feel at the moment.  I just feel why put ourselves through all this heartache,  we  may still be young (relatively speaking) but I don't think that makes this any easier.  At the moment I can't see the wood for the trees if you know what i mean.

I'm sorry if you think i'm being stupid but i can't help how i feel.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Oh no Debs. Sorry, I don't think you are stupid. Sorry if it came across like that.


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hello Ladies 

Hope you are all Ok this evening.

Pigpie - we have not chatted before so hello, I hope you do not mind me joining in and giving my 2 penth worth!!! I can not understand your situation as other than dh being low we are unexplained I can not claim to know what you are going through there but all I can say is that I know how I feel about wanting a baby and wanting to experiance being pg and I feel I should give it a good try what ever it takes (obviously we all have differnet limits and situations concerning how much tx we have) but I would hate to look back in years to come and say what would have happened, if only we'd have tried! I hope to god it happens for us all but for me I will not give this dream up until I just can not take any more. Please do not take it the wrong way if straight to adoption is what you decide right for your next step then fantastic then that is great but I think no matter how much it hurts you must be honest in your heart and if you did have a tx then at least you know you did what you could.....Also as you will see on here woman have successed with a pg in the most unlikely cases so it can happen - I hope that all comes across as it is meant and sending you and dh   as this must be very hard for him too x 

Livvy - thinking of you, hope you are OK  

Tricksey - How's the down regging going - getting any flushes yet? By the way I think you were concenred about the injections 0.5 dose - if it helps I was on .5 per day I used to take it in the morning first thing and down to .25 once the puregon started - I think this is the "standard" dose and they use but if you are unsure of anything ring ISIS they will check if you are unsure or on a differnt dose - do you have your schedule it shoudl confirm dose on there. Also I found injecting in my tummy far better only came as a bit of a shock when the trigger injection had to go in the thigh -was not used to this. Are you doing free hand injections or trigger gun? Good luck any ways!   

hello to everyone else hope you are all OK.

Spangle xxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Debs - I'm so sorry that you are having such a ****e time at the moment. This fertility lark is an emotional rollercoaster that tests you at every twist and turn, it is hard, really really hard but we are the lucky ones, we have each other to talk to and to support each other. It is such a shame that your d/h's s/a has not improved, is it not a bit too soon to make a difference?? I always thought that sperm was 3 months old when it 'comes out' not quite sure why I think that but I've heard it somewhere. Try and keep your chin up hun, you are in a good position, at least you are not finding out in 10 years time that you have problems. You will both be ok, you will get there, you are being looked after by amazing doctors and they will sort you out. Try and keep your chin up xxxx 

Livvy - Thinking of you hun, hope to see you over the weekend xx 

Cleo -   jealous......me.......hhmmmm.........not me..........  have a great time, see you in 2 weeks

Julia - I'm not up to too much but lots if that makes sense   Si is out in the morning so I'm getting up early and going out for a ride while its still frosty and crisp .....mad maybe but its lovely watching bunnys, birds and deer running about......I've then got to cut the grass and clear some of the milllions of acorns off the decking. Si is on a promise for tomorrow night   I'll then ride again on Sunday morning and we are going back to Banquet 1408 for lunch, they do loads of Dim Sum at lunchtime so we are going to try it out  

Lisa - The d/r'ing is going ok, I've only done 3 so far and every one has hurt!! I've got plenty of flabby bits on my legs but they all hurt!! it'll get better I'm sure 

Cath - How's Paris  is the chocolate as good as yours   

Spangles - How are you feeling today? Hope that you have a good weekend

Hi to everyone else, have a great weekend but I'm sure that I'll catch up with you tomorrow 

Lots of Love 

Tricksy xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Spangles - think we posted at the same time! If I think about it I know full well that I only inject Buserelin once a day but I was at work, no access to my schedule and had a little panic. I injected in my thighs last time during down regging and when I start stimming I inject the Puregon and Clexane in my stomach. I've not had any hot flushes yet, no doubt they will start soon, along with the interupted sleep   but if it works then its all worth it eh??  I'm doing freehand injections too for Buserelin and using the injector pen for Puregon


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Tricksy, have fun at Banquet 1408. We are going there for my birthday. I looked on their website and they have a Chinese Elvis night which just happened to be on my birthday, so we are going. That is SO my type of thing, I love cheesy things like that!! Enjoy all the riding you will be doing too   especially tomorrow night!!


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Thanks everyone.

tricksy - any improvement for John should have been instantaneous as they thought it might be cause of blockages preventing the majority of the swimmers escaping.  

think maybe i need a few days away to sort my head out etc.


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi ladies ,just a quick one from me tonight.

livvy.hun i hope ur ok .....shelley what stupid thing to say ........but i just dont no what to say i cant imagine what ur going through as ive never been in ur situation,all i can say is im praying that all is still well.im thinking off u hunny.    .

debs,im sorry ur feeling so s h i t at the mo,but dont give up hun.me and u are the same age and we do have that on our sides ,so just hang on in there.  

cleo.have a fab holiday ur so lucky     .

hi to everyone eles i will do ur personals tomorrow.im sorry if no one agrees with this but i had my cards read tonight ,i was vary scared as ive never had it done before,but she said about the baby thing as soon as she turned the card over,she said stuff about my mum and dad and that me and greg need to talk more or we will never stay together and we need to start enjoying life again ,which to be honest things still have not been very good and ive been having horrible thoughts that may be we should not be together if we can not make eachother happy ,but i have realised tonight that we need eachother i so love him but some how we have got lost and i want to fight so hard to get us back again ,i want us to learn and explore eachother all over again.sorry for going on but the lady got so much right it scared me.well im working all weekend so i wont be up to much but i hope u all have a fab weekend.
   lots of   to u all shelley.


----------



## Livvy_t (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Sorry I have bene a bit quiet but just taking time for it to sink in properly.  I have spent the last 2 days laying on the sofa not really wanting to talk to anyone but feeling a bit better today.

We have got to make an appointment to see Giddon to decide what to do next.  Sarah mentioned to me on the phone that i could be an implantation problem but they will not look into anything until I have had 3 miscarriages!!  Charming isn't it!!  But on the good side, I did fall pregnant.

I have only got 3 frosties left which are not a good grade but that will have to be our next choice which is still £1,500!!!  I think I will have to remortgage again!!

I hope everyone is ok and will catch up properly soon.

Just off to take my pony for a drive this morning as he hasn't been out for 4 weeks, so it should be fun with all his pent up energy!!!

Love to you all

Livvy xxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Hi all,

Livvy,  Haven't been on here for a few days and when I did the first thing I saw was your news.  I am so so sorry, I really don't know what to say.  Re the implantation tests - you may not be entitled to these on the NHS until after 3 miscarriages (so unfair) but you can pay privately for them.  I was referred privately by the ISIS after my IVF failure and they did pick up a blood clotting problem.

Debs - I know you must be absolutely gutted about dh's SA results.  I am really sorry.  I know it must seem hard at the moment but I am quite sure that you do have the fight in you.  Sometimes I think giving up is actually harder.

Lisa - Hope you back eases soon.  Typical isn't it that when they do find something wrong they can't do anything about it.

Cleo - Happy holidays.

Cath - Are you off soon too?

Thanks for all the birthday wishes.  Dh had the day off so we did go out for lunch.  This is only the 2nd time I have been out somewhere since I hit 15 weeks and all my problems started.  So you can imagine it was a good day for me (though quieter than I once would have imagined).  Have now come down with a cold though.

Has anyone heard from Jo?  Can't remember who it was but thought someone was in contact with her.

Sam


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

only a flying vistit! 

Sam - I think that its Emma thats in touch with Jo I may have her mobile no, i'll have to have a look

Livvy - Hope that you enjoyed your drive out with your pony, it was lovely to see you quickly this morning. It was a lovely morning to be out with the horses for sure

Shelley - don't feel you need to apologise for going to have your cards read. I personally don't like them but only because they scare me!!! Can't wait to get together and talk properly. Keep your chin up hun xx 

Gotta dash, I really need to get in the shower and make myself a little more presentable  

Lots of Love to everyone xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Good heavens you lot cant half talk   i cant keep up!! So just a quickie from me im afraid!

Sam - yes its me who has kept in touch with Jo, though not spoken for a couple of weeks

Tricksy - i hope your ok and coping with d/regging hun

Debs - hun, im so sorry   try and stay positive if you can, as Julia said they only need one little   for ICSI so its not the end! 

Livvy -     to you xxxxx

 everyone else, thanks for having me back   

sorry its short, lots of love

Emms xxxxx

ps looks like our meet is going to be hugeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Emma - Just wondered how Jo is because I don't think she has been on here much since her BFP.

Well I have just spent the past hour watching both the X Factor and Strictly Come Dancing.  Couldn't decide what to watch and really wanted to see them both so just sat there with the remote control flicking through the channels and trying to see as much as possible.  I really will have to decide which one to follow.

Sam


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Livy:
I'm so sorry hun, why is life so cruel!!!

Emma:
Nice to see you back. Do you want a lift to the meet? I'm picking deb's up.

Deb's:
I'm so sorry that the op made know difference. You both must feel deflated about the whole thing. With icsi they can really hand pick the best swimmer so don't feel that ivf wont work because of the sperm. Dh and I joke that Faith was hand picked by Terry!!!!

Sam:
Glad you had a nice birthday, just think the next one you will have a baby!!!

Shelley:
I so believe in all that sort of stuff. I went to see ColinFry a medium at Felixstowe and that was good. Hope you and dh can get back on track.

Faith got a sickness bug last night, it was the first time she has been ill and I'm afraid I wasn't very good. She was puking I was cuddling her and crying cause I can't bare to see her upset. I must get stronger before she gets old enough to no I am a wreck.

Take care all

Liz xx xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Evening all. 

Livvy -     

Debs -    Sorry the SA results haven't improved. Is it 3 months since dh's op though? It may be that it will take another month or so to kick in. I can understand you considering going straight to adoption, we've both considered not trying any more and doing that ourselves.

Tricksy - have a good time at 1408 tomorrow. 

Julia - I've seen the Chinese Elvis in a play (Martha, Josie and the Chinese Elvis with Maureen Lipman - pmpl) and he's fab. Just don't sit too close if he does any pelvic thrusts. We were 12 rows back and that was still a bit   

Shelley - you're not daft for getting your cards read. I went to a Sikh holy man in Dudley. It sounds like it's helped you to see what you want out of life a bit more clearly so it has to be a good thing.

Liz - sorry Faith hasn't been well. Sending her, and you, a big  

Cleo - hope you have a great holiday. 

Em - really is nice to see you back on here. 

Sam - glad you enjoyed your birthday.

Hello to everyone else. You've all been gabbing so much I can't keep up.

Had a nice time in Paris though the metro strike was a real pain in the backside as we had to walk miles and didn't end up seeing some of the people we'd planned on meeting up with as they got stuck.The choc show was interesting but not as big as I'd imagined and all the best bits are starting tomorrow but I've got some good ideas about new flavours, presentation and packaging. Some of the chocs were gorge but others were vile so felt a bit   by the end. All in all we had a nice time. We both did Paris years ago so didn't need to do the touristy bits but was nice to just be away. Shame the witch arrived on day 1 but that's life.

Anyone else watch the rugby? They may have lost but I'm still really proud of the way England fought back to get this far.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi girlies

Hope your all having a great weekend!

Cath - Glad you had a great time in Paris - Are you back now?  yes i watched the rugby it was a shame!  Are you going to the footie on Tuesday night?  I'm going Steve's said its a full house apparantly so should be good - Never been to a nighttime match before.

Liz - Poor little Faith!   Hope shes better soon.  I've been to see Colin Fry too - I went to the TV studios and was in the audience for one of his shows.........brilliant!!!

Sam- Glad you had a good birthday and glad you had a nice lunch out it must be nice to get out again and not confided to bed rest.

Livvy - When i was under Isis,  they referred me to Raj Rai for the implantation tests (I've only had one miscarriage)  I had to pay for them but he did pick up blood clotting issues so you can have them done and if you feel you want to go down this road i would have them done as after 5 years of being told my conditiion was "Unexplained" i finally found out whats wrong which helped me a lot.  Hope your getting through things at the moment - Thinking of you

Shelley - I've been to a fair few mediums over the years and i definatly believe in it,  I've found its given me piece of mind over the years over a lot of stuff i've had to deal with,  Its certanily sounds like its done you some good tonight so what harm can it do hey.  Actually going to see another one in December.

Tricksy -  Hope the jabs are getting easier hun!

Debs - How are you feeling?

Rivka - Great that you will be coming to the meet up hun - Looking forward to seeing you soon!

Julia - How did your shopping trip go - Hope you spoilt yourself rotten.........you deserve it!!  I went shopping yesterday.........and spend too much money too    
Yes that would be good to start building up clients and get back into treatments again maybe that is what i need to start helping others and get my interest back in it again.
I've pm'd you about the metformin.  


Still a bit scared about my back really i didn't expect to have something wrong like that, the gp told me to look it up on the internet so i could get more info about it but i've too scared to   

See you soon girlies
Lisa xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Everyone, although I'm not sure where everyone is   I expected to come on tonight and have loads to read, what is everyone up to??

Hope that you've all had a good weekend. Mine was good and bad. We had a fab lunch at Banquet 1408, the dim sum is totally yummy and I certainly filled my boots! Today I've skived off work and been at a horse trials all day   I am totally knackered!! Unfortunatley I'm not good enough to compete at affiliated level but my instructor did and she needed a groom so I went along. I left home at 6am this morning and got home at 6.15 this evening   It was at Lower Downham, just north of Ely, it was a fab day but not as glamorous as I thought it was going to be!! We had a great time but her horse headbutted me and I've got a wacking great bit lump on my head   
Saturday was a mixed day. I think that the Buserelin is effecting me differently this time, way to much info but hey its only us   its given me thrust and it just feels not right down there and my nips are really sensitive too but in a nasty way....put it this way Simon didn't get his promise on Saturday night!! I've had a tearful time as well, I'm missing my Grandad so much and I still can't believe that I'm never going to see him again   Someone also made a nasty comment about how I rug Cropi up, basically said that I put too much on her and what was I going to do when it gets really cold, like a **** I just shrugged my sholders and said 'dunno'   rather than saying that I'll just put an extra one on her. It really really upset me, I've been through a lot with Cropi, getting her and the hassles that came with that, I totally love her to bits and if anyone critisises in a nasty way what I am doing it really upsets me, I think its just the way I have been this weekend and took everything totally to heart. I feel better now though  

Sorry guys, yet again I seem to of waffled on about myself    Come on then tell me what you have all been up too?? 

Lots of Love everyone

Tricksy

ps i've sorted out the painful injections, sit with your leg totally out straight and relaxed.......it doesn't hurt now


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Oh Tricksy hunny     sounds like your going through a tough time lovey. I guess each time can be different with d/regging but its so unfair that your now sufffering from thrush etc on top of everything else. Are you able to treat it? is it ok to do so? As for your Grandad, its still early days hun and your hormones have probably started to kick in which just exacerbates your emotions. And with Cropi you do what you do cos you love her hun, i bet no one else is as good a horsey mummy as you   Hope you can relax tonight, have a long soak in the bath and look after yourself, your worth it xxxxx

Lisa - hun what have the docs said the name of the complaint is with your back? i can understand your scared, it seems to me a good idea to get it thoroughly checked out though hun, you need to look after it. I have a degenerated disc in my back and had a steriod injection inbetween discs around 10years ago, its been alot better but i still have a twinge every now and then, and i cant run cos it leaves me in agony.    to you xxxxx

Cathie- glad you had a nice time in Paris, we took dh for his 40th last year, didnt see as much as hoped but still loved it. Sorry af came, she is such a witch to spoil our most special times   xxxxx

Liz - thanks for the offer of a lift, i would appreciate that very much   hope Faith is feeling better soon, have to say though hun the worry dosent ever go away, my ds is 13 and i still check on him in the night  

Well its just a quickie from me, been off work and had to go to docs, got a viral infection and feeling awful, keep loosing my balance  

Lots of love to everyone
Em xxxxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi ladies,just quick one if anyone knows the answer,i want to pm u all my address and phone number but rather than type it so many times how do i just do it once and send to u all?and also need ur dh's names for invites as i cant remember them all thanks.
    shelley.


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

arrrggggghhhhh Just done a post and pressed the wrong button and lost it all. Try again.

Hi Girls

Sorry not been around much, but I have been reading when I've had my better moments (Gosh u lot talk alot   )

Sorry to read about ur Grandad Tricksy. Sending u loads of    

Livvy I'm so sorry to read about ur loss too. (I've been there twice) Thinking of u hunny    

Sam Happy belated birthday.

I promise to catch up with u all. But my pregnancy hormones have kicked in and I keep forgetting things. Sorry.

Well I'm 17 and a half weeks now. The sickness seems to have subsided for now ( I did go 6 days without been sick, sorry tmi, but then was sick again on day 7) We had a bit of a scare 2 weeks ago. I had a bleed early on the Sunday morning, went into hospital and we had to sit in a room for 3 hours b4 we saw a dr. And apparently they don't have any1 in on a weekend who can do a scan. The dr did try to listen to the baby's heartbeat but she couldn't find it, so we had to wait until Monday afternoon to go to the EPU for a scan. All I wanted to know was that the baby was ok (anyway the knicker checking has started again). Anyway we saw a lovely heartbeat and had no more bleeding since (fingers crossed). Dan has bought a heartbeat doppler so we can listen to the baby's heartbeat whenever we want. And I've been feeling the baby move about for the last week and a half.

I really do hope u all get ur little miracle soon. Its about time Isis had more BFP's. If u want me to stay away, please let me know. I would understand. I'd also understand about my pic too, if u would like me to take it off.

Good luck and loads of love.

Jo xxxxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Faith is over her sickness but is still not got her appetite back, feeding is a nightmare!!

Jo:
Nice to here from you and that all is going well. They are bad not getting you a scan right away. 

Shelley:
My dh is name is Justin. I'm completely computer cluless so can't help with the pm's.

Emma:
Will txt you with times and where to meet can pick you up in your village.

Take care all

Liz and Faith xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

a real quickie as I've just sneaked on at work!!

jojo - its good to see you back and its lovely to see your piccy   hope to see you at the meet at Shelleys 

Catch up properly later

Lots of Love 

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi girls - could I possibly join you? My hubbie and I had our first IVF/ICSI at ISIS Jul/Aug this year but got a BFN. Throughout this time I was logging onto a different fertility blog, but I have just discovered you guys! We are about to start our 2nd IVF/ICSI under Gideon again. I should be getting my schedule today (if our payment has been received by ISIS). Until I work out how to do my signature, I'll have to give you our background here:

We have been ttc for 7 years (since we married) we are both 34 and until our BFN, had unexplained infertility. We now know that I have a problem with immature eggs because although I was on the normal dose of Puregon (150iu) I only produced 9 eggs from 17 follies, from which only 3 were mature enough to do anything with. Two eggs fertilised and were put back but we got our BFN in Sept. 

I think that's all for now. Does anyone else have similar problems? I also want to know whether anyone has bought their drugs from anywhere other than ISIS? I am facing a £3,000 drugs bill alone if we use ISIS's suppliers and so would like to shop around.

Love, Allie


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hello Everyone

Allie - Hello and welcome to the board   Reading your background its very similar to me,  Dh & I were trying for 7 years too and have unexplained till i went to Isis who diagnosed a blood clotting problem and short leutel phase,  Unfortunaley we had our final IVF a few months back and that was a BFN and we have made the decision to give up treatment now.
Regarding the drugs i asked Isis for a private prescription and ordered them direct from Calea on one cycle and on the other FET i got them from Boots which were half the price!!!!  so it is worth shopping around - Good Luck!!!!

Jo - Its lovely to hear from you again!  That must have been such a scare for you with the heartbeat you must have been worried out of your mind - Really glad all's ok.

Shelley - DH's name is Steve,  With the round robin pm,  I think you might have to copy and paste it  Looking forward to seeing everyone soon

Emma - Sorry about your back too,  its uncanny how many people have got problems with their back,  yes he did tell me whats wrong and its a deformity of a disc from birth and theres nothing that can be done,  but i think i will find out about paying private to get it checked by a specialist though funnily enough though since i've seen him it feels a bit better.........typical!  i think i'm always gonna have problems with it,  I'm ok if i don't stand for too long and if i have to sit in a hard back chair i'm in agony.
Hope your viral infection gets better soon - Thats horrible when you loose your balance.  

Tricksy - Ahhhh you poor thing you sound like your going through it - With the thrush i've heard live natural yoghurt helps you could have a go?  I know how you must be feeling with loosing your Grandad hun its such early days and i think it happens because everyone rallys round you when it first happens then all off a sudden it hits you big time.  As for that  person that made comments about Cropi..........tell them to go do one!!!!!

I'm off to the footie tonight...........Come on you blues!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lots of love 
Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2007)

Good evening girls!

I did a long message on Sunday night and all was lost in the computr - arrgggh! Hope I can get this through this time.

Livvy -   I so understand, and so sorry for your loss, I've been there 4 times now   I would say get tests done privately, and I hope and pray they find something to stop it happening again.

Lisa - poor darling you with your back! But even if it's from birth I'm sure there are things you can do. I went to a brilliant physio a couple of weeks ago because I gathered maybe my lower tummy and back pain are physio and not gynea as everyone thought, and sure enough he gave me exercises that really helped a lot. I still get painful days (today is a bad one actually) bu can have several days without pain, whih I didn't have for the last 18 months. If you want I can pm you the clinic's phone number (a former-physio colleague reccommended them).

Tricksy -   you really are going through the mill here. It's the hormones and also having to take it all in, the fertility tx themselves and losing your grandad at the same time. Just give yourself time hun and do things that make you happy. Thrush is a pain in the ***! Can you take on of those pessaries? They usually help me.

Allie - welcome to the thread! Everyone here is very warm and supportive, it's been a lifeline to me when I struggle with things.

Liz - hope Faith is getting better and feeding more easily now.

As I said I've been having a painful day with that pain of mine, had a warm bath when I got home which did help but still sore ... I'm doing the physio execrices and am back to see him on Monday. Also feeling bloated and sore .)(., so it could be pms or pg, each month the same thing, because with me the symptoms are the same, so each month hope - and usually disappointment ... But hey we don't know yet, I still have a few days to my cycle. Oh - good news: last Friday I got a permanent contract at work which is also a promotion, I'm very glad because I like it there and people are really nice. To celebrate DH got me a lovely moonstone ring this Saturday  

Have a lovely evernong everyone,

Rivka x

Cathie - glad you had a good time in Paris. Their choccies being not as good as yours are good news


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Evening Ladies

Just a quick one as I am supposed to be doing my Tesco shop!!

Loui123 welcome to the thread, I am fairly new to the thread too and getting to know everyone which takes a while as so many and everybody really knows how to chat!! As rekilisa said try Calea direct and also try the local pharmacy and boots etc, shop around and see. I have also heard your doctors can prescribe some drugs - our doctors could not do any of ours but nothing to loose from asking - good luck for your cycle.x You have made me think also as I had 16 eggs of which only 9 were good enough to use which they said is partly if natural cycle the body would select the best eggs where as with stimming you get everything an some where not mature enough but surely ISIS would have mentioned this in the follow up if a problem!?!   I don't know!!!

Tricksy - sorry you are having a tough time at the moment   even harder with all the extra drugs pumping around your system x Hope you feel better soon.x 

Shelley if you raise a message and type in the names as per a normal email I think you can put tham one name and send to all at the same time, if that makes sense??

Anyway hello to everyone else, hope you are all OK..

LOL Spangle xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Rivka -  congrats on the promotion. Thoroughly deserved. Sorry you still have the pains though. Hopefully it's a good reason this month.  for the comment ont he chocs!

Tricksy -   don't listen to the silly moo about the blankets. You know Cropi better than anyone and you do everything right for her.

Lisa - hope you're enjoying the match. I was supposed to be doing a market but wasn't feeling great and couldn't get enough stuff made so am listening at home instead. annoying as I really wanted to go to this one.

Loui123 - welcome to the thread. Sorry to hear about your bfn. I have the same problem as you with immature eggs. I hope you get your schedule soon and are able to get the drugs cheaper. I've read that getting the prescription and buying direct from Calea instead of through ISIS is a lot cheaper as well. 

Spangle - my mature egg ratio was brought up at the first follow up so if they've not mentioned it to you it should be ok. You can always call and ask if you're not sure though. Better to ask than to worry.

Can't keep up with personals today. I was interviewing people for a job at one of our offices today and I've forgotten what hard work it is. Completely shattered now so I'll catch up properlylater on in the week. Hope you're all ok. 

Cathie x


----------



## Livvy_t (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Hope you are all ok.  Feeling a little bit better now.  Not enjoying being back at work I have to say. We have got a follow up appointment with Giddon on Monday so will see if he has anything to say.  I spoke to one of the nurses about being referred privately to check me out and they were a bit dubious.  They though it would be a waste of money!!  So they are happy to put me though the possible trauma of another possible miscarriage.  I would personlly prefer to know now, even if there is nothing wrong, at least it is something wiped off our list.

Rivka - Fantastic news on the promotion.  Well done you.  Hope the pains aren't getting you down.

Allie - Welcome to the thread.  Sorry to hear abour your BFN.  Everyone is fantastic here and have been a great help to me, especially after my recent loss.  We have all been through it at some point and are here to support you.

Tricksy - I always get comments about rugging my ponies up.  Don't listen to them.  Do what you think is best.  If Cropi is not dripping with sweat then she will be fine.  I prefer mine to be a bit warm than too cold.  Leo has got a 3oz on and Murphy a 7oz (as he is clipped) and they have neck covers on at night for a bit more warmth.  If it is really cold then they have a polar fleece under rug at night.  I will up them again once a real frost sets in.  Sounds like you had a great time the other day.  Did you go with Biddy?  I do a lot of showing in summer so if you fancy ever coming, let me know.  I show Leo in hand so you are more than welcome to bring Cropi and compete her.  I am only doing the smaller shows as Leo is only 2.  Last year we qualified for the champs in Bedfordshire but I decided not to take him as it would have been too much.  I am competing Murphy this winter in the indoor driving trials at Wix too.

I glad you have got to grips with the injections now.  Sorry that you are having side affects.  Hopefully they will subside shortly.

Jo - I am so glad there is a nice little heartbeat still there.  You must have been worried sick.  Why can't they have people oncall 24/7 for scans etc.  It was really lovely to see the scan too.

Liz - I am glad Faith is better.  Hope she starts eating properly soon.

Shelly - Can't wait until the 4th. So looking forward to it.  My hubby is Simon.

Lisa - So sorry about your back.  It is a nightmare!  It is best to get another opinion.  There is usually something they can do.  I've had back problems for 15 years or so.  All started when I kept being thrown off my old pony!!  I haven;t been to my ostheopath for ages as not much money but I have had a referral and am having an x-ray soon as I have a lot of trouble when I lay down.  If I sleep on my back Si has to roll me over otherwise I can't get up!

Sam - I am so sorry, I totally forgot to say Happy Birthday to you for the other day.  I hope you had a good day.

Em - Hope your infection is clearing up and you are feeling better.

Cath - Sounds like you had a great time in Paris.  I am hoping one day DH will take me there.  He works for a french investment bank and goes to Paris on courses (and stays in 5 star hotels - paid for!!) but he is not allowed to take me.  Its not fair!!!!!

Debs - Hope you are feeling ok.  

Julia and Spangle - Hello - Hope you are ok too.  I don't think I missed anyone but sorry if I did.

Lot of love to you all.

Livvy xx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Morning ladies - thank you so much for being so welcoming - I love it! There are so many of you that I don't know where to start! 

Livvy - I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. Make sure you get answers from Gideon - particularly about further tests - afterall, you are paying for them. My DH and I have decided that if we fail again on this next attempt then we will get the level 1 blood tests done (about £500 I'm told) and the level 2 Chicago tests done (about £3,000) by Dr George Ndkwe at CARE Nottingham, because so many girls have recommended him to me.

Thank you to those of you who have given me advice on where to get my drugs from - I started shopping around and so far have managed to save £841 from the price quoted by ISIS (through a pharmacy in Tamworth who lots of girls at the CARE clinics in the middle of England recommended). I'm just about to get a quote from Calea also - and have tried the phone number for Boots in Colchester but they never answer. Is there a better way to get hold of a quote from them? 

I went into ISIS yesterday pick up my protocol. I start DR'ing a week today - who else is cycling now and what stage are you at?

LOL


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Guys, sorry I have been so crap the last couple of days with personals, its been so busy with work, trying to cram a ride in before it gets dark, washing and stuff, its bed time before I know it  

I will catch up properly tonight I promise  

Loui123 - Welcome to our thread, the more the merrier, i warn you though, we are addictive and a bit mental   

When I had my tests for my m/c's i went to St Marys and saw Prof Regan, she was lovely (she has a formidable reputation though!) and thats were I found out that I had APA (antiphosphilipid syndrome - my bloods too thick!) my tests were done on the nhs but I'm sure that they would not be anywhere near 3k  

I am d/r'ing at the mo, I started last week. I am due to start stimming on 9th Nov, e/c on 23rd Nov and transfer on 26th or 28th Nov, This is my 2nd go. I have got my drugs from Isis direct but this is because they are changing my drugs this cycle to a LOT higher dose of Puregon (450  ) as its £414 a vial I don't want to buy them in advance, if I get my drugs through Isis they can fax Calea say today and I'll have the drugs by tomorrow, so it could save me money too rather than having to buy drugs that I may not use. 

Have you tried getting a quote from Boots online?? They have got a phone number on their website too. Maybe give them a go? 

Ok gotta dash, got so much to do before I sneak off work at 3.30  

Lots of Love, catch up later xxxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Tricksy,
Not sure if you've got your drugs already, but the pharmacy I have found charges £291.51 per vial of puregon - for you and me both on 450iu's that's a saving of £735 just on puregon alone. But, as you say, if you need it quickly then it probably is best to get it through ISIS. Has Gidon trebled your dose because, like me, you were a poor responder last time? I only got 3 mature eggs from 9 collected   and so there wasn't much choice of embies (2) to put back. 
Are you worried about hyper-stimulation this time because of the higher dose? I had no side-effects before, and so with treble the dose this time my hubbie is wondering whether I'll turn into a mega PMT-like monster gggrrrrrr! Plus, I am not going to carry on going to the gym (Clarice House) this time because I read in a Zita West book that any exercise could make the blood supply move away from the follies and uterus where it is needed most. Not sure whether this is true but I'll try anything once.

Loui xxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi girls. I don't know whether you have already seen this, but I thought I would share it with those that haven't. When I first watched it, it made me cry so much......it reflects exactly what we are all going through and I am going to send it to my friends and family... to view it you will have to copy this link into a new webpage and then click in the middle of the screen to begin the video.

http://tearsandhope.com/emptyarms_video.html

What do you think?

/links


----------



## Livvy_t (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi all.

Just watched that video.  What can I say.  It has it down to a T!!  Couldn't help but have a little   .  It really goes straight to the heart doesn't it.

xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Evening all









Hope that everyone is doing ok? Well I seem to have some time this evening to catch up properly  I still managed to have a ride tonight, nipped to the doctors and had dinner  minor miracle for me  I am feeling a lot better now, thank goodness. I'm no where near as tearful and feeling a lot better in myself. Work has been pretty manic but its made the week go very quickly!! My injections are going pretty well now, no pain but blimey the bruises are unreal 

Loui - I just watched the video, its nice, bit slow though! Its a lovely way of trying to explain feelings. How did you get on with Boots? I have already got my drugs, those Puregon prices are a lot cheaper, if, god forbid we have to have a 3rd and final go at ivf then we will buy our drugs from somewhere else, its just the ease of the Puregon that we didn't as its so expensive. When are you starting to d/r?? have you got an egg collection date yet?

Livvy - Hi hun, good to hear that you are not too bad. On Monday I was indeed out with Biddy, it was a fantastic day but I was knackered!! also got a huge lump on my head from where Dino cracked me one!! There was over 350 entries on Monday so you can imagine it was very busy  I'd love to go again though, when its a bit warmer though  I'm ok about the 'rug' comments now, I know that I do the best for Cropi, she has never once sweated so has not been overcooked at all, its just so upsetting when people make comments like that  hey ho eh! Have you been out again this week? I've managed to ride each night but this is the last week as the clocks go back. We are aiming to try and ride before work next week, but, I'll have to be at the yard by 6am  not sure if I can manage that!! You'll have to let me know when you are down at Wix, I'd love to come down and watch

Cath - How did your interviewing go today? hope it was ok. You must be finishing work soon?? Bet your looking forward to having a break, well of sorts anyway!!

Spangle - Hope your getting on well. Sorry there are so many of us now I can't remember when and who is cycling when  have you got dates to start yet?

Rivka - How is your pain now? Do you now know whats causing it? I hope that your warm baths are helping, really looking forward to seeing you next weekend  The canestan cream seems to be doing the trick now thank goodness!

Lisa - Did you enjoy your football last night?







I bet it was freezing cold







I don't really follow football, and don't really get it  I hope that you had a great night though  I said to hubby about the yoghurt and his eyes lit up.........don't think we were on the same wavelength for a moment or two  

Liz - How is Faith doing today? I hope that she is getting her appetite back now. My friend little boy has been sick for 5 days now, they ended up taking him to the emergency docs on Sunday as he was so poorly, apparently there is a terrible bug flying around at the moment, its hitting adults and children alike. At their small nursery over 30 children are off with it  they have had to advise the environmental health people apparently  I hope that she is feeling better by next weekend xx

JoJo - Are you going to come to our meet? it would be lovely to see you if only for a short while? You must of been terrified when you had your bleed, as if you havn't had a rough enough pregnancy already  Fingers crossed you are on the right track now and you can start to enjoy feeling pregnant and of course little one moving around 

Shelley - there is a way of doing a mass pm but it may be a little long winded to get there the first time! You need to add us all as buddys. You do this by clicking on each of our names and then add buddy. When you have us all you go to do a pm and there is a 'find member' button just to the right of where you would put the persons name that you want to send it to. Click on here and in the find member put a * tick the only include buddy's button and hit enter, it will then bring up all of your buddys, then just click on each one of our names, you'll probably have 2 or 3 pages of our names, close the box when you are finished and do your message. We should all get it then!! hope that makes sense!!! My hubbys name is Simon too (save as Livvy's!)

Em - How are you feeling now? have you got over your viral infection? are you sure it was a virus and you've not been at that champers again  Have you managed to get a diet sorted out yet? I'm on a great diet at the moment, its called a seafood diet, as soon as I see it I have to eat it  I can't stop at the moment!!

Julia - Hope that your ok? how is James, has he gone back to nursery now? Did you get a holiday sorted out, I know that you wanted to get one sorted with the Tesco vouchers and I wondered how it went?

Everyone else - I've been typing this for about an hour and a half so I really need to go, I want to bring our lists up to the top again so need to go hunting  I hope that you are all ok? thank you for all of your support, lots of love to you all

Tricksy xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Found it about 4 pages back!! Looks like Laura is in Venice as well as Cleo being in Spain at the moment [green eyed monster icon] LOL


19th Oct - Cleo's holiday to Spain









22nd Oct - Lauras Hol to Venice and apparent suprise anniversary present!
















4th Nov - Meet at Shelleys









8th Nov - Cathie Hols to New York New York









10th Nov - Liz 30th!!









17th Nov - Cleo's birthday









21st Nov - Julia's birthday









23rd Nov - Tricksy e/c









8th Dec - Gregs birthday party & our Xmas meet























1st Jan - Debs birthday









2nd Feb - Sam's Baby Due 

9th Feb - Tricksy & Hubby Anninversay









12th Feb - Emma's birthday









14th Feb - Shelley/Greg restart tests with Dr Marfleet









3rd Mar - Cathie's birthday









14th Mar - Livvy's birthday









20th Mar - Shelleys birthday









10th April - Faith's 1/st birthday









14th April - Tricksy's birthday









April 2008 - Shelley starts treatment









7th May - Lisa's Birthday









27th May - Livvy & Simon's Wedding Anniv









2nd July - Emma and Tom's 3rd Wedding Anniversay


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

and the food list for our meet 


Shelley - alcohol, nibbles ,maybe some hot stuff
Cleo - chocolate pavlova X2 yum yum Plus a another BIG BOTTLE OF WINE!!!
Julia - hot dish, chilli con carne perhaps? Big bottle of wine!
Cathie - choc, cheese and tomato tart.
Lisa - French stick & sausage rolls 
Deb - something?!
Liz: Crisps and peanuts and dips
Tricksy - Sausage Plait or Vol au vents
Livvy - Salad and some cakes (chocolate or carrot - please let me have your preferences) and maybe shortbread
Rivka - Stuffed Peppers
Spangles - 
Emma - savory something vegetarian


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi all.

Sorry I have not been on for a few days. Wow, there is so much to catch up on! Sorry, I am not able to do personals tonight but will try and catch up with you all tomorrow.

Hope you are all well, and catch up with you soon.

Love Julia xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Hi everyone, just a quickie to say Hi to all the new faces  

look forward to meeting you all at Shelleys....I've still not decided what to bring...shall i just bring drinks?

Still really disappointed about Johns SA result.  Can't believe we went through that hell for nothing.  We have deciced to see what Mr Boto says at our appointment about what he thinks our chances of success will be, and whether my operation would really make that much difference, and then review what we are going to do.

Anyways love to you all

Debs xxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi girls,

Just thought i'd pop my head in and say hello   We have our first appointment with isis on friday!! Have been advissed that icsi is our only hope due to a v low count and 98% abnormal forms   As strange as it sounds i'm acctually quite excited to be moving forward and hopefully getting a little closer to our goal...    My hormone levels have all been fine and i'm hoping that we can get started asap, we are also looking into egg sharing, not only will it cut the cost for us but i should hopefully be in a good position to do this with regards to my age ect. It is something i've always been interested in doing even b4 we found out that we would need icsi, the only thing that put me off is the fact that i'm petrified of needles.... BUT as i'm going to be poked and proded now anyway then i really hope i can help someone else out at the same time and be able to egg share   Haven't had a chance to read through all the pages yet but i'm hoping that isis has good reviews and a good success rate?!?!
Really looking forward to getting to know u all

Sam xxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi Tricksy - I did get in touch with Boots re: drugs but they were not as cheap as the Fazeley Pharmacy so I am going with them instead. I start downregging next Wed, EC (all being well) is on the 7th Dec, ET on the 10th and OTD is Christmas Eve! Hopefully I really will get Santa's Angels!

Sam - hi and welcome  ! I'm a newby too - I only joined this thread this week! Presumably on Fri you will be told that you can start cycling soon now that all your results are in. Good luck. I think ISIS has a reasonably good success rate (in 2006 45% of their NHS referrals got pregnant, according to the ISIS website -which is fab) so you are in good hands. They haven't published general stats yet - HFEA retrospectively publish them for all clinics across the country, and the most recent ones are from 04-05 (from memory -I trawled through the internet yesterday). However, reading back through several pages of posts on this thread I recall that one girl said that ISIS really should get some BFPs now after so many recent BFN's (me included) - so you are joining at a good time 'cos one of the girls recently got pregnant  and that hopefully means that the trends have turned a (good) corner. Hope this helps .

LOL,
Loui (Allie) xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi girls

Loui - Just watched that video and i'm in floods      Sometimes i think i'm doing ok then i watch something like that and know i'm not...............its so unfair for us girls to be going through this!!!

Sam -Hello and welcome to the thread - Good luck!

Tricksy - So glad your feeling better hun,  its probably just adjusting to the drugs,  You made me laugh about Si's eyes lighting up about the yoghurt  
The footie was great and we won 3-1!!!!!      Dh was a happy bunnny its was sooooooooo loud though my ears were ringing when i came home.  

Julia - Hi how are you doing?

Debs - When's your appointment with Dr Boto?

Livvy - How are you hunny? Hpe your doing ok,  Sorry that you have got back problems too,  mine is i can't lay on my side i'm ok on my back though.......wot a nightmare!!!  I can't remember how much my blood clotting tests were but Isis referred me to Dr Raj Rai who had a clinic once a month at Isis and he sent me to St Marys in London i don't think they were that expensive.........not compared to IVF!  anyway pm me if you want more details but if i was you i would push for them rather than to go through the agony of m/c again.

Rivka - Glad your back is feeling better now with the physio treatment - could you pm his details please.  congratulations on your permanent contract hun     

Cath - Its a shame you didn't get to the match...........it was brilliant!  Wot an atmosphere,  I heard "Chocolate Chef" announced on the mic at half time for sponsership man of the match and i wondered whether you were there or not.

Emma - How's you?



I am off to meet my friend in Chelmsford now for a spot of lunch and shopping (my favourite hobbie!!!   )

Take care mateys
love Lisa xxxxxxxx


----------



## kiwikaz (Sep 2, 2004)

Hello girlies  

Sorry to crash your thread but I am a little confused.  My DH and I had treatment at ISIS a couple of years ago under Adrian Lower and we are thinking of having treatment again.  I've just had a quick look on the ISIS website and I notice that he is no longer there.

What happened?

Karen xx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi all,

Sorry, just a quickie again, I will get on later to do personals!!

Did anyone see on the news about a new technique called IVM? In Vitro Maturation. Apparently they take the egg out and mature and fertilise it outside the womb and then replace it, thereby replacing the need for drugs to stimulate the eggs. It is just amazing what they can do - I wish I was ten years younger, as IVF seems to be getting better year by year.

Speak to you all later xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Sorry Karen, can't tell you what happened to him. Perhaps if you give Isis a call they could help you. The consultants there now are great though.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

kiwikaz said:


> Hello girlies
> 
> Sorry to crash your thread but I am a little confused. My DH and I had treatment at ISIS a couple of years ago under Adrian Lower and we are thinking of having treatment again. I've just had a quick look on the ISIS website and I notice that he is no longer there.
> 
> ...


Hi Karen

I've not had treatment at Isis but I have seen Adrian Lower several times at his Harley Street practice as he has treated my endometriosis and bicornuate/septate uterus.

As far as I'm aware, Mr Lower has a satelitte clinic linked with The Bridge Centre. He is still at 101 Harley Street though so maybe worth calling his secretary there... +44 (0)207 486 2440 (think that's the number, I've not got it on me !)

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi again girls,

Well it's gonna be short and sweet as it's gonna take me a while to get to grips with where u all are in treatment!  

Loui~ Thanks for the welcome and stats... that video made me well up    Not sure if we'll have to have the tests done again through isis as they were done through the gp Although partner only had his sa under a week ago so i would think they would be o.k still to go on??  

Lisa~Hi hun, look forward to getting to know u soon  

Sam xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Juliapeaches said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Sorry, just a quickie again, I will get on later to do personals!!
> 
> ...


Hi

IVM isn't actually new.

The first baby born using this technique was in about 1991 I think. It's just "new" in UK and think a clinic has only just been given license.

There's a thread on News Discussions board with some links if you're interested...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=118069.0

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hello again. I investigated IVM as soon as Gidon said that he was very surprised that only 3 of my 9 eggs retrieved were mature. At my review appointment Gidon said that he would write a letter to Tim Child (the consultant who brought the technique to the UK to his clinic in Oxford) should I wish to see if he would accept me as a patient. We agreed that we would wait to see after my next IVF if upping my stimms did not bring on more mature eggs. NB. Tim Child currently only works with women under 35 with PCOS (because of their risk of ovarian hyperstimulation) and not women with normal functioning ovaries, so I may not get to see him after all should my next cycle not work.


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Well I've only been absent from the board for a few days and that was a mistake because so many messages have been posted and so much for me to remember.  So I will apologise now because I've only managed to retain a few in my head and don't mean to ignore others.

Karen - I was introduced to the ISIS through Adrian Lower.  He then practised from a clinic in Harley Street but also was medical director of the ISIS so split his time between the two.  But now he seems to have broken all connections with the ISIS and has his own practice in Devonshire Street W1, running his IVF clinic through the Bridge Centre.

Welcome to the newbies.  Everything must seem really confusing for you on here at the moment, I know this because I am finding it hard to keep up with who's who and I have been on this thread since day 1!

Samonthemoon - I'm another Sam (could get confusing).  I did 3 IVFs at the ISIS all BFN then thankfully fell pregnant naturally.  I think the ISIS success stats are very good (and I believe they came in the top 3 in the country for quality of care).  We had a long run of bad luck on this thread that's all but I do believe that things are now changing.

Loui (is that what you prefer to be called?).  Welcome to the thread.  I had all the chicago blood tests done at the ARGC for £1000 and the blood clotting ones at St Mary's Paddington for I think around £400 (which included consultation fee).  The chicago tests revealed that I had raised natural killer cells and recommended I take steroids with my next treatment.  However, I got pregnant naturally and have now got to 25 weeks without them though I do take drugs for blood clotting.

Livvy - I am a bit surprised that the ISIS nurses said you may be wasting your money with the miscarriage tests.  Yes miscarriage is very common and you may just have been unlucky but I do think that it should be your decision as to whether you "waste" your money on them.  I did 5 IVFs in total - all BFN when I was referred for the tests.  These revealed that I had sticky blood like several other girls on here.  I started taking baby aspirin and within weeks of my appointment was pregnant naturally.  I miscarried that baby but again fell pregnant naturally and am now taking baby aspirin and clexane until 36 weeks.  So I wish that I had had the tests before I even started out on the IVF rollercoaster.

Jo - It is great to hear from you and I'm really glad that everything is Ok with you and baby despite your scare.  My hospital is the same - I was admitted early on with threatened pre-term labour on a Friday evening and had to wait all the way till the Monday for a scan (taking up a hospital bed the whole time).  I hope you pop in now and again and let us know how you are all doing because I think you and I (and sadly Livvy to some degree) are proof to all the ladies on this board that a miracle can happen whether by IVF or whatever.

Shelley - You can PM as many people as you like in one message.  Just put a semi colon between the usernames.

Liz - Hope Faith is OK now - she is so young to be getting sick like that.

Hello to everyone else.  I will be back tomorrow after my scan.

Julia - I agree about the IVM.

Sam


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2007)

Hello everyone,

I just watched that video as I'm working from home today. OMG I'm glad noone was around as I ended up in a flood     It really strikes the right chords. Lisa, you are right, it is so unfair, for us and for the boys too, to have have to go through this ...

Had accu this morning and it left even more tired than usual. Usually I get a bit lightheaded, but by the time I get to work I'm fine. This time I'm lucky that I was not going in. I felt really dizzy and found it difficult to go to Boots and another shop for quick things, really weird. Actually, I've been very tired yesterday too, feel asleep in the middle of watching a DVD with DH, at only just after 10pm! and hardly made it to bed ... Being a silly optimist, I remembered that every time I was pg I was that exhausted. Hmm. It's day 29 of my cycle, so probably too early to get excited!

Tricksy - glad jabs are not painful now. Yes, the bruises are something   The pain eased a bit. They don't really know what causes it ... I had all the gynea tests and nothing was found. Recently I went to see a physio and he fond it's a problem with a nerve in my lower back, he gave me exercises and they've been brill. However, at mid and end of my cycle the pain comes back, so possibly it has a gynea side too ... Very confusing and annoying! Back to physio on Monday, will see what he says.

Livvy - glad you are better now. I would say go for private tests, at least to put your mind at rest. 

Cathie - hope your interviewing goes well at work, and that you have a good relaxing weekend after that. 

Lisa - glad you enjoyed the match. You know, I've never been to a football match ... Should try it once to see the atmosphere. Yoghurt was funny!!

Sam - welcome to the thread, and good luck with your d/regging.

Hello everyone else!

Rivka x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey girls, We

Sam2007~ Just call me samM that might be easier to understand!!!   I'm glad i've joined the clinic at a lucky time  Congratulations on ur au natural BFP hunny and sorry about the m/c  , thats fantastic and gives me much hope.... what was the reason for ivf... male/female 

Loui~ Thats such a shame about the IVM as it sounds lke a much less invasive way to go about things... would be interesting to see the stats on it too.

Rivka~    for the accu, sounds good so far hunny, i know ur on cd29... how many do u normally get to 

So girls do u reckon they will want to repeat all my bloods b4 getting on with treatment ect?? I'm not at all sure how all this works   We made the apointment ourselves u see as we couldn't bare to wait and as we won't get nhs funding anyway there didn't seem to be much point in hanging about! I'm not sure how recent my bloods would have needed to be u see.... had them done about 3 months ago.

Sorry i'm rambling now, just getting a bit nervous and want to make sure i get all the info i should from the appointment and do everything possible to speed it all up! I'm sure i'll get the hang of this soon enough  

Sam xxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Sam - am not sure what ISIS will say. I had an NHS referal from Colchester Gen Hospital on my last cycle and so all my results were already at ISIS and had been looked through by the time I saw them. Make sure they get yours too before your appointment or if not, have you got them to give to them when they see you? If they are happy to look through them at the meeting, and are happy with the results then they (if you are like me) will start as soon as you are ready - which means they will start you on day 21 of your cycle. Mmm, as you are close to this already they may want to wait and start on your next cycle, and therefore take FSH (folicle stimulating hormone) and e2 (estrodil?) blood tests (£60 for the 2) once between day 2 and 5 of your cycle. That way they will know how many stimulation drugs to give you. They didn't do the blood tests on my last (which was my first) cycle and so didn't know that the average dose of stimms that they did give me was not going to have much effect when I stimmed (which meant that I had too few mature eggs)  Hope this helps? 
loui xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks loui thats really helpfull.... i'm shockinglly crap at this!!!    Have just called my doc's and they are printing off my results so i can take them in tomorrow. I acctually ov on cd21 so would probably not be the right time to start me anyway.... i have a wedding in scotland on nov 24th too so don't know how that would fit in with what they need to do?!?! But as u said it's probably best to make sure they give me a high enough dose as i'd hate to get through it all only to find out i didn't respond very well! 
God it's all go from here isn't it.... acctually getting quite excited now!! Is that weird    
Think i'm going to enjoy this thread very much.... ur all lovely and soooooooo much more knowledgable about all this than i am at the mo, Gonna bug the hell out of u all b4 long with my endless questions!!!   

Sam xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH. Just spent an hour (off and on) typing a long post and the   computer cut the net connection and lost it. Let's see if I can remember any of it. 
2 new posts in the meantime so I'd best read up first as well.

SamM - ISIS wrote to my GP to get them to send me the blood test forms rather than pay so ask them to do that if they want you to redo any. I think if they're recent they'll probably stick with those. The HepA and HIV have to be done first though. 

Rivka - have you taken a test to put your mind at rest? I can't remember how long your cycles normally are but they're not that far over 30 days are they? I can't talk as I have a phobia about testing and leave it for at least 3 days after I'm due. 

Sam2007 - Friday sounds scary. Have things calmed down for you over the weekend?

Lisa - glad you enjoyed the footie. Great result. Dh enjoyed it though he was a bit nervous about the aggro in the South Stand with Col U fans who'd got tickets there and were goading the home fans whilst they were still winning. He wouldn't normally worry but he was there with a friend and their young children. Wish I'd been there too.

Karen - from what I read Adrian Lower left because he had too many commitments with his London clinics and some media work he'd done. Otherwise I'm not sure what happened. Giddon Leiberman seems good from the one consult I had with him. He had read my file more thoroughly than most would have done so that gives me confidence.

Loui - I hope upping the stimms works for you, though it's good that Giddon will refer you if not. IVM could be the answer. I know dh and I perked up when we read about it earlier in the year but with it being so limited we're sticking with ISIS for our last go.

Tricksy - how do you fit so much into your day? You work really hard and still make time to go riding. I find it a struggle to get out with the dogs some days and I don't have to travel to be with them. Glad you've worked out a technique for reducing bruises. 

JoJo - lovely to hear from you. I hope the rest of your pregnancy is less traumatic.    It must be horrible being that ill whatever the reason.

I'm sorry to those I've forgotten. I'm sure I wrote to more people before I lost this post. Hope those of you on holiday are enjoying yourselves.

Had a good day today. I've only got 4 shifts left before my leave (v strange thinking that I'll not be in again till Feb after next week) and I am finally enjoying it again. The interviews went well so I hopefully have a some really good people coming to work in my offices soon, and the work is more challenging   Why couldn't it have been like this before? I'm also feeling much more confident about tx and havinga family. I had a dream where ISIS called me to say I'd got a bfp (wasn't having tx so was odd) and it was all v low key and different to other dreams I've had about being pg etc. It's left me with a good feeling about January, which in itself is good as PMA is half the battle. Having the children around the last few days probably prompted it as I love them to bits and would love my own children if it's like that most of the time. 

Enough waffle. I've been meaning to suggest this for ages but does anyone fancy meeting in chat every now and then between meets? It would mean those who can't always get there can join in the gossip. Think we'd have to warn teh mods that they need a bigger server to cope with all our gossping but it might be a laugh. Let me know what you think and if enough people are up for it we can look at days.

Cathie x


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi - I'm new to this board but hope this is an OK place to post this entry and that someone can help.  I've recently had a letter from Colchester General requesting some tests in order that they can refer me and DH to the ISIS centre for our one NHS go of IVF.  Unfortunately when we had our consultation at the beginning of the year we were told that I would have to wait much longer for the referral and ultimately due to my age we decided rather than wait to have private IVF - consequently we have since had two private goes at the Essex Fertility Centre (sadly both bfn) - but someone has told me that by going private we may have now made ourselves ineligible for NHS treatment locally (we have recently moved to the area and this was not the policy where we used to live).  Anyway I have written to the doctor at Colchester General to query this as she was on leave when I called to find out but wonder if anyone else knows ?
Thanks, Rachel.
PS - would also love to be part of the next meet up - although the Essex Fertility Centre has been great it is a bit of a drive to get involved in the support group around there.


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Cath - I think that's a really good idea but not sure if it is OK to be pregnant and in the chat room.  Sorry I've never done "chat" so not sure how it works - does everyone chat together or are there lots of different conversations going on?  I do think it is a good idea because it can be so hard chatting to 10 different people at one time.

SamM - It was definitely a problem with me.   I have PCOS, a thin lining and the immune probs.  Originally I started IVF because I wasn't ovulating but by the time I got to my 5th IVF failure I had been on Metformin long enough for it to do its job and my periods were by that stage fairly regular.  So when the ISIS referred me to Raj Rai and he picked up the blood clotting problem he told me that in his opinion my chances of conceiving were equal ie IVF or natural and what could help was blood thinning medication (because sticky blood can prevent implantation as well as cause miscarriage).  Although he didn't specifically recommend it I took the decision to start taking baby aspirin and I got pregnant that very cycle although I later miscarried.  At the time I stupidly didn't put the BFP down to the success of the baby aspirin and didn't bother to take it again (I had sort of given up hope of ever having a baby).  I even changed clinics and went to the ARGC for more immune tests and they backed my theory that I would be unlikely to fall pregnant again because my lining was thin.  So I tried a few things (acupuncture for one) meanwhile getting on with my life.  We moved house which took my mind off things and without really having any hope I started on the baby aspirin again.  Second cycle I got my BFP.  Could have been a coincidence but I tend to thank the baby aspirin.   Re ISIS and blood tests.  The only ones they wanted from me were hep/HIV and I know that these only need to be done once a year.  Things may  have changed now though as it was a couple of years ago that I started out on the IVF path.  They never even asked for FSH but that may have been because they could see from my previous clinic history that I didn't have a problem producing eggs.

Lots about IVM in the paper today.  Apparently it is only the Oxford clinic that has the licence and I think they said 5 out of 20 women have become pregnant.  Also saw about DHEA supplements helping with egg production.

Rachel - Hi and welcome to the board.  I'm sorry I can't answer your question as I know the rules differ between NHS Trusts and I am not local but I hope someone else can.  It is very unfair if you have lost your go.

Sam

PS  SamW - I felt exactly the same when I was gearing up for IVF - really really excited - because I knew that in a few weeks time I could have my BFP.  I also liked the feeling of actually doing something different.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Sam2007 (so many sams!) - you can be pg and in chat. There are some rooms, such as games, where they prefer there isn't too much pg talk but if we were to do it I would suggest that we ask a chat host to arrange a "room" for us to go into where we could have just our thread in there. 

Rachel - welcome to the thread. The more the merrier. Have you moved far? In answer to your question about NHS treatment after private IVF I think you may not be given it. I was told when I was refferred that not having had private treatment was one of the criteria but that was when the funding first came through so it might have changed since then. It seems very unfair when you would have been allowed to have an NHS go at your old address. You may be able to appeal agianst the decision on those grounds. Worth asking the consultant when you see them though.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Tricksy said:


> 19th Oct - Cleo's holiday to Spain
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Oh my goodness, Whats happened on this board?? ive only been ill since monday and weve been swamped with messages and newbies    

Big  and welcome to all our Newbies, i hope your happy here, we are a friendly bunch  


Cathie - i like the idea of meeting in chat sometimes hun, could only do it when dh is on nights though, he gets jealous bless him   im glad your starting to feel more positive about tx hun, not long now!    

Sam2007 - hope your scan goes ok hun xx

Jojo - really good to see you posting on here again hun, i hope you get to enjoy the rest of your pg without anymore hiccups all though i know you said you would have to have some tests done at a later date. big hugs to you xxxxx

Rivka - congratulations on your promotion hun  

Julia - its not like you to be quiet, you ok? xx

Shelley - where you gone? 

Tricksy - hope you didnt mind me texting you? sorry for my worries! glad your ok hun  

Lisa - i think its worth spendins some money on getting your back looked at further hun, typical the pain has eased at the moment but its still worth looking in to  

Debs - try and keep your chin up hun, i know its hard and you and dh have been through so much, pma (positive mental attitude)  

Im not sure who posted that video but i have seen it before, i sent it to a group of freinds once and no one responded   shows how little people understand until they are in this situation!

Well im sorry its a short post, i just cant keep up!!!

 to everyone
Lots of love
Emms xxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Tricksy said:


> and the food list for our meet
> 
> 
> Shelley - alcohol, nibbles ,maybe some hot stuff
> ...


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Hi all (oh my god there are so many of us now!!!)

just bought the lists forward so they don't get lost.  any dates need adding?? I can't keep up!


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

HELP!!! There are so many newbies - I am completely lost!! Sorry, hi to all the new girls. I am Julia, and have PCOS, one lovely son with the help of Clomid, had one miscarriage and one failed attempt at ICSI. I have been debating whether or not to try ICSI again, but all things considered I think we are calling it a day (but reading the papers today has made me doubt myself, and I want to try again!)

Emma, hope you are feeling better. There is a lot of illness going round at the moment.

Rivka, well done on your promotion - you know you deserve it! 

Tricksy, how are the injections going? I hope they are becoming less painful. I keep meaning to drop off my bag of paraphernalia to you, needles, sharps bin etc, in case you need any more. Otherwise I could just take them back to Isis. 

Debs, hope you are feeling a bit more optimistic about your future treatment. I really do hope they give you the go ahead to egg share and they sort out your problems.

Cathie, the chat room idea is fab. There seem to be so many of us now, it would be great to spend an hour or two among friends! Only 4 shifts left - fantastic! They will hopefully fly by. Well done on the interviewing. I would not have a clue how to interview anyone!!

Lisa, hope the shopping trip went well. I went on Saturday with two friends and I felt really old and frumpy! They are into fashion and I ended up wanting to come home! They were pointing out loads of stuff that I remember wearing when I was in my teens (they are about eight to ten years younger than me!) and I can't imagine wearing some of that stuff again! I bought a pair of "skinny jeans" at their insistence. I feel like Mutton dressed as Lamb! Hope your shopping trip was better than mine!! Was it you that asked me about the Metformin? I keep meaning to reply to your message. I will try and do that tonight.

Liz, hope Faith is feeling a bit better soon. It is horrible when they are ill. Take care x

Sam, good luck with your scan.

Shelley, hope you are okay. I had a dream about being at your house the other night. I remember that the floors looked lovely! Very strange - it must be because I am looking forward to our next meet - hope I am not drunk on the floor lol!

Cleo, hope you are having a fab holiday. We decided not to use our Tesco vouchers and continue saving for next November. The holiday to Vegas has been changed to a holiday in Florida, as we think it will be more fun for James (and us too!).

Rivka, fingers crossed that your tiredness is for a good reason! Keep us informed!!

Sorry, I know I have missed loads of you out. I hope everyone is okay. Hi again to all the new girls. Here's hoping everyone gets a BFP soon.

Love Julia xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Blimey O'Reilly how much yacking going on    I will try and do personals, not sure how this is going to go though!! They will be short and sweet 

Julia - Your stuff would be great please, I can always grab it next Sunday xx

Em - Good to get your text tonight hun, I'm pm'd you xx 

Debs - How you doing? hope that your keeping your chin up and hubby is ok too. Have you heard from Bourne Hall again?

Cath - great news about work, bet you can't wait. I'm sure you probably feel a lot more confident as you can see pressure being relieved. The chat room sounds good to me

Sam2007 - Have you got a scan tomorrow hun?? your baby is going to have its own portfolio by the time its born   lucky you getting to see your baby so often xxx 

Rachel - Welcome to the thread. I hate to say this but I think that you will forgo your nhs cycle, the pct in this area states that you must not of had private treatment to be alledgable (sp?) fingers crossed for you though xx

Samonthemoon - Good luck tomorrow, hope it goes well for you. You will have your lph and ostegren done on day 2 to determine how high or not so high a dose of stimming you need and your hiv and hep a and b need to be under a year old. Let us know how you get on

Rivka - Test!! you know you want to  Hope that your pains have worn off a bit now. Take care and be careful after the acu xxx 

Loui - It may be worth you getting some prices from different hospitals for tests. I can't see it being a waste of time either. Good luck

Well I think thats everyone, but I can't look back for anymore names   if I've missed you I'm really sorry,

Lots of Love to you all

Take Care

Tricksy xx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

omg what the hec     where did all these people come from not sure if im gonna beable to keep up.    

julia.omg i had a dream bout u lastnight and sort of the meet ,it was sooooo weird how freakie.do u think u will go for another cycle?it must be hard to say thats the end of it ,looking forward to the meet and yes the floor is really nice that would be even freakier if my floor is the same as in ur dream   

trisky,hi ya sweetie how ru feeling now?hope ur getting on ok with ur injections now hows the thrush i hate that its so uncomfortable,i dont u worry about what that stuppid cow said about how u look after cropi u now ur ponny better than anyone else u should have said to her "trunky want a bun" i hate people like that .im gonna say to u what u always say to me "keep ur chin up hun. 

cath.omg the time has gone quick ,not long now then bet u cant wait,and ur new york trip is just round the corner   well sorry its not going to be hot it will be    ,can i give u a shopping list for me    .

sam,glad ur feeling much better now hope u can enjoy ur pregnancy now,ru still having to have check ups all the time its good they r looking after u so well.

debs,how ru doing now?my dh wants to have another sperm test before we go for frezzing it just to see if we have any change ,it will work out for u so try to stay     .

em,im still here ,how ru feeling ?hopefully much better now,ru coming to the meet what ru doing with ur ds?  .

rivka,well done on ur promotion thats wicked,ru coming to the meet?it will be good to meet u finally.

livvy,hello my sweet how ru doing ru still finding it hard well there will be lots of    at the meet.

spangle,hi hun how ru hope ur ok,

lisa,hi hunhow ru,how was ur shopping trip  hope u got lots off nice things.

liz,hello how is that little sweet faith doing i hope she is much better now cant wait to see how much she has grown.

cleo,hope ur having a fab holiday,i will pm as on friday when ur uin for ur hair i have a lunch brake straight after do u want to do lunch?its up to u.

a very big hello to all u newbies i can see im gonna be on here for a while     and yes lets hope bfp all the way now come on isis ,and im gutted colchester lost we have been doing so well i think ipswich cheated       sorry i dont really....well i have had a really s h i t day im rabbit molly who i have had for 7 yrs died today i no its only a rabbit but she was so sweet and cuddly it just seems to be one bad thing after another at the moment     sorry but im still feeling very fragile the smallest thing sets me off im scared that maybe im cracking up     oh shelley lets not go on sorry,got a halloween party saturday im going as a devil women and greg is going as beateljuice (dont say it 3 times)anyway its late still got to figure out how to send pms at once i will do that over the weekend ,take care everyone lots off         to u all shelley.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hola!!!!

  so many newbies!!!! Hello to all.

Just thought i would send you all a little postcard from spain. We've just checked in on line so it was a good excuse to nip on here. 

We've had a lovley week. The weather has been warm and some days we have mananged to get on the beach.

I have drunk my own body weight in wine and brandy nearly every day   Back on the detox when i get home. 

Pipig - sorry about dh's sa hun 

Shelley - Lunch sounds good hun. 

Will catch up properly with personals then.

Bye for now

Love Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Morning girls,

WOW you lot can sure chat!!!   Well appointment is at 2.30   Lot's of emotions going on, excitement, nervous, hope, reality ect ect. I will need to have the hiv and hep a and b bloods done as my doc was ****e and wouldn't give me them!!! So glad we decided to go private, its just so much easier.... Hopeing to be able to start tx on my next cycle around december. 
Right gonna give personals a go.....

Sam2007~ Hi hunny, Ur story really does fill me with hope, just amazing what can happen when ur least expecting it!   Glad i'm not abnormal by being excited about today... like u say it does feel like were finally getting somewhere and doing something about it by taking these first steps and pushing forward for   treatment soon     The excitable thing must be a sam thing! 

Cleo~ Enjoy the rest of ur holiday hunny, i'm sure drinking on holiday is allowed.... it's in the rules  

Shelley~    i'm a fellow rabbit owner and it does hit u hard, i remember when i lost a whole litter of baby bunnies and i was distraught! 

Tricksy~ Thanks for info, will update u girls as soon as we get back   P.s thanks for remembering me n ur post.... it's impossible there's so many of u all!!!

Julia~ I'm not sure i could ever say that i was def giving up.... i've seen soooooo many miracle storys where people have got their dreams on 7th 8th attempt. But i also understand that it must be sooooo draining after a while!  

Emms~ Don't think i'd have the gut's to send the video to friends ect.... i know i'd feel let down by their total lack of understanding and it would just make me cross  

Cathie~ Thanks for the blood test heads up, u lot are going to be invaluble through all this  

Rachel~ Hi, new too so hopefully we both settle in quick and get to grips with where everyone is in the tx!  

Well better go now as need to get ready and eat something b4 we go!!! Were in felixstowe so it's gonna take us a little while to get there, and i'll probably get lost!! If anyone could explain how to get there off the a12 from felixstowe in lamens terms would be much appreciated  

Sam xxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Sam on the moon - have you tried the AA route planner? Type this name into google and then put in your postcode and then ISIS's. It should be really easy for you to get there. ISIS is literally 2 mins from the Colchester north turn off. I'll be thinking of you at 2.30.

Rachel -hi, I'm a newbie too - everyone is so nice here, you are in good hands!
Louixxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks loui, thought about that after post!  Be looking out for ur   vibes at 2.30   will let u all know how we get on as soon as were back!  

Sam xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

SamM - I sent you a pm with some instructions etc. Hope I caught you before you left. It doesn't normally take long from Felixstowe.     for the appointment.

Shelley - you're not daft being upset about losing your rabbit. I would be too. I'd love a rabbit - there's a gorgeous giant one in Pets at Home at the moment - but the dogs like them a bit too much so it wouldn't be fair. I hope Kia is giving you lots of affection to comfort you.


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Just a quick one tonight to let you know that everything was OK at my scan today.  Baby fine and cervix long and closes as it should be.  Baby estimated to weigh nearly 2lb.

Shelley - Sorry about your rabbit.

Sam


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Well the appointment went really well.... we have our bloods ect on the 1st of nov and then our 1st appointment with the consultant (gideon) on the 5th nov, they think we can start tx in about 6 wks or just after xmas if this get's in the way! So lots to keep our minds on till then!! Feeling really good about it all, tone (my other half) told his parents wed about it all so that helped a lot, his mum has been great and as she expirienced troubles with pregnancys... 1st pregnancy Lost twins, 2nd had tones brother, 3rd lost her baby at 4 months, and then 4th had tone with the help of progesterone to keep the pregnancy! So i feel that we are going to have a good suport network through all of this   Anywho thought i'd update u all, gotta get ready to go out for dinner now... i'm being treated   

Sam xxx

P.s~ sam, great news about the scan hunny


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
thanks to everyone who have replied to me  - I'm still trying to get to grips with who everyone is so bear with me.  

However - Sam - that's great about your scan - gives us all hope
Sam 2007 - I'm sure the next few weeks will go really quickly
Tricksy - I'm confused (it happens easily) by all the entries - did you say something about an Xmas meet up and can I gatecrash?

I still haven't heard back from the consultant yet but think you are all right though and that I probably have missed out on my NHS IVF go by going private which is frustrating to say the least but will definitely appeal when they confirm this is the case as even if it doesn't help me out I think things don't get changed in the NHS unless people complain and it may help someone else - will keep everyone posted though! The most annoying thing is that if I had got pg on my private goes I wouldn't have even needed the NHS funds and surely this policy will put people off going private at all and can force people to wait until they are less likely to get pregnant.... anyway enough moans.  
On a positive note I had my follow up consultation at the Essex Fertility Centre yesterday to give me feedback on my last failed IVF and they remain optimistic that I will get pg eventually (I was in need of a bit of hope!) and have recommended a couple more things for when the two frozen embryos go back in (if they survive the thaw - fingers crossed) - extra cyclogest to support my womb lining, and I also asked about taking baby aspirin after reading everything on this site about it and he said although it is not indicated as I don't have a history of miscarriage (just to get pg would be a miracle!) as I have read it can also affect implantation he said it could help.  So will also try this in my next couple of natural cycles before we go for the FET in January (we're on holiday at the end of next month and didn't want the stress over Christmas).

Anyway must go - my dog is overly keen for a walk,

Bye for now,
Rachel.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Afternoon all. HAving a mare of a day. Daisy slipped out into the road earlier and was barking at a woman and her daughter on horses and trying to follow them down the road. I was so scared the horses would react and someone would get hurt but thankfully they were calm ones and stood their ground. Daisy has had the telling off of her life and is confined to the lead for a few days, even when going out for a wee. I'm still shaking 3 hours on. Also busy trying to get ready for a party with 7 16 years olds later. 

SamM - glad the appt went well and you found it ok. I always think it's an odd place for a clinic but find it easier to get to and park at than the hospital ever was. 

Rachel -    for the FET. It's good that they have a plan for the next tx. Hope you had a nice walk. What kind of dog do you have?

Sam - really pleased the scan showed everything is as it should be. 

Hello everyone else. 

Can I make a suggestion about the Xmas meet? Could we find a day/night to meet up in town somewhere where we can all spread out and chat? With all the new ladies on the thread it might be easier to have a dedicated meet.

Must crack on or I'll be late and it's at a posh place so have to be on time and on best behaviour!


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Just a quickie from me.

Hi newbies,
Just a bit about where I'm at. I have had 1 fresh icsi and one fet and a fresh icsi where I egg shared all were with blasties the 2nd icsi resulted in my beautiful daughter Faith she is 61/2months old now. I have been chatting to people on the this board for 21/2 years now and I don't know how i would of coped with out them. If any of you have any questions about eggshare or any thing just ask. Good luck with joining the rollercoaster.

Take care all

Liz and Faith xx xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey liz.... OOOoooohhhhh i'm so gonna be picking ur brain about the ol egg sharing as we have decided that this seems to be a nice thing to do and it will cut the cost for us too..... i'm getting a bit nervous though as i really want to get lot's of eggs! Not sure how many they'll let me keep on an egg share Any info u can give me would be much appreciated so that we can make an informed decition  

Thanks in advance... and sorry if ur wondering what you've let yourself in for!!   

Sam xxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Rachel - I'm glad you had a good follow-up - it is good you have something slightly new to try.

Liz - How is the house hunting going?

Sam


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cath - what a worrying thing, poor you and poor Daisy   sending you big hugs, and hope this evening goes ok, looking forward to seeing you next sunday  

Rachel36 - just wanted to share with you that on my fet me and dh had three frozen embies and when isis thawed out 2 ready for fet they both survived! ok we didnt get a bfp but we were given a tremendous gift in them both surviving the thaw (and we still have one left!) so it is possible hun     positive mental attitude too. Thinking of you  

Liz - cant wait to see you and the beautiful Faith, bet she loves her cuddles,  im looking forward to giving her loads XX

Sam2007 - im so glad your scan was ok, and baby is well, 2llbs hay   wow its looking good hun, im so happy for you  

Cleo - hope you had a fab holiday, ive missed you though   

Samonthemoon - in hindsight i think i was foolish to send that video to freinds, thought they could understand, but they dont    did you have to pay for your bloods hun? my doc was great and did them for us, its a £100 each private   mind you i dont understand why we have to repeat them every year, whats that all about!!!

Right ive gotta go, ds needs a bath!! 

Big   to everyone and sending you lots of love and cuddles
Emma xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi girls,

Welcome to all the newbies - Rachel, SamM (sorry if I missed anyone!), and good luck with your tx. 

Cathie - what a frightening experience with Daisy! And hope the party went well. You know, I think you dream is a good sign. I'm a bit of a mystic I'm afraid  

Cleo - glad you're enjoying your hols. Have lots of fun!

Tricksy - how's d/regging? Hope you're feeling okay.

Hello everyone else, sorry can't do any more personals as I got confused with the amount of messages ... 

I had a nice couple of days, on Friday went for a workshop in Guildford and stayed overnight with my old friend there, spent Saturday with her and her lovely 15 year old daughter whom I know since she was tiny, me and said daughter played silly duets on her keyboard and fooled around which was fun. Then we all went to a nice cafe and had so much to eat it's unbelievable ...
Pain has eased, but I did nothing all Saturday except sit of the sofa chatting with my friend and walking to the cafe 10 minutes away, so maybe it's the resting that helped, and I had time to do my physio excerises a few times too.
I'm scared of testing!!! Cathie, like you I wait at least 3 days after I'm due. My cycle is usually 32 - 34 days, but last month I had a big delay which of course made me belive all kind of weird and wonderful things. If it's my normal cycle then I still have between 2 and 4 days to wait. I think I'll wait until sometime next week, and then test (in terpidation!) if AF is still not arrived ...

Have a lovely rest of the weekend everyone,

Rivka x


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi girls

Rivka - I always wait too.......I think were all the same don't want to test just incase you put the curse on it   Everything crossed for you hun  Hope that the resting is helping a bit for you

Tricksy - Hope your bruises are getting better hun - Are you ok?

Cath - Wot a horrible experience for you big hugs mate   I mean for Daisy running out not the group of 16 year old girls   

Rachel - Hi and welcome to the board,  Glad your appointment went well and that your going to try FET thats great news that they will try different things for you.  Is the Essex Fertility Centre at Holly House in Buckhurst Hill?  If it is i did go there for a look round.  

Sam - Great news from your scan 

Shelley - Sorry about your rabbit 

Samonthemoon - Gla dyour appointment went well 

Thats it from me for personals i have lost track again    

Hope everyones having a good weekend,  I'm just out to pick my niece (3.5 years old)up for the day so that should be fun   .  I had a bit of a crap day with my friend shopping on Thursday though i just felt really like i was missing out on so much again,  She has a 1 year old and i just felt really crap!!!!  I think i'm coming to terms with things and it just bites me on the behind again 

Anyway take care girlies
love lisa xxxxxxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi girls - sorry that I haven't been on for a few days - DH was preparing to go on a week's business trip (to Afghanistan - he's in the Army) and so understandably I've had other things on my mind! It's great that there are so many of you here to support us newbies. It was me who posted the video - sorry if it was too much for some of you, I didn't mean to upset anyone. I just thought that it reflected so much of what we all go through. I sent it to some frineds - and only 2 have got bcak to me so far, both of whom were shocked at what we have been going through. My best friend phoned me up and offered to donate her eggs to me on the spot - WOW. This is something that I never would have asked anyone to do for me. What is so amazing is that Gidon has said that I may need to used donor eggs if my eggs don't mature again on this next cycle. I didn't know whether to laugh or cry at my friends insight. My friend said that she has had the phone number of a clinic on her phone for 2 years who had advertised for egg donors and that she always wanted to help women in our situation - and now she has the chance. Amazing. I hope that everyone else is as lucky as I am to have such a wonderful friend. 

Cath - I have 2 labradors and am always petrified that they will spook horses that we meet on our walks! I walk them in Friday Woods - does anyone else go there and fancy meeting up for a walk one day?

Samonthemoon - great news that you are getting started in the New Year. This way you can have a fab Christmas and New Year and not worry about not having alcohol or a lack of sleep! I'm testing on Christmas Eve and so I'm either going to have a fab Christmas   or a downright miserable one  !.

Shelley - sorry about your rabbit - I know exactly how you feel  . Our first pet after marrying was a beautiful white baby rabbit and after a few weeks she developed itchy eyes. We took her to the vets who said that she may have caught mixymatosis from the wild rabbits. At night-time we bought her inside and the next morning (after DH joked that she would be either bouncing around or lying upside down with her tongue hanging out (desparately hoping for the former!) he came up the stairs crying, becasue his prediction was true - she had died in the night. He was more upset than me because of his awful joke!  

Liz - Gidon said that it would be easier all round if I came to him with an egg donor. Now that my friend has offered, what tests would they perform on her (since we already have matched ourselves)? Obviously heps, aids, cmv (what is this?). Will the cost for the IVF for her be the same as what I am paying this time round for myself plus some extra for my drugs and ET? 

lots of love,

Loui xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey girlies,

Loui~ Don't worry hunny, vid didn't upset me was just very moving   U are very lucky to have such an understanding friend, what i would give for people to just be a bit sensative ( my SIL knowing our troubles concieving turned round when she found out she was pg by accident and said..... I must be very fertile!!!!! Silly cow!!!) Sorry rant over   

Lisa~ I know what u mean hunny, i just come to terms with things and think i'm stronger and then something like the above happens and it put's me right back again!  

Rivka~ I'm another one who is petrified of the pee-stick   If i've tested b4 it has to be when my other half isn't here as i can't bare to dissapoint him with it too. Loads of luck hunny        

Emma~ Yep we had to pay for them.... think for the 2 lots and then with the clamidia tests too and another prog for me it's £380!!!!   We just wanna get moving asap so decided to bite the bullet and have it all done in house! 

Well i'm not sure if i've ov yet?? Should of had my surge yesterday but as yet nothing?!?! Gotta admit my libido is a bit low after this manic week anyway   
Can i ask when do u start downregging On what cycle day?? Just trying to figure things out such as what cycle would be best to start on but i'm not sure what day u acctually start, and what are these day 2 bloods
Sorry i know i'm asking lot's of questions that u all probablly know as second nature now but this is all new to me  

Thanks girls   
                                                              Sam xxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi samonthemoon,
Day 2 bloods are to check your FSH (follicle stimulating hormone) and eostrogen(E2). The FSH determines how much puregon (stimulant) they give you to stimulate lots of follicles to grow and makes your eggs mature. My FSH is slightly high for someone my age (I'm 34 and FSH is 9.1) - it should be lower than 8 and it basically means that I am closer to my menopause then others my age. Therefore I need more stimulants than others. I'm not sure what the E2 measures - but both E2 and FSh should be low. The 2 tests cost us £60 at ISIS, but your GP may do them for free (mine didn't). 

You start downregging on day 21 and AF comes normally between 7-14 days later). You continue downregging all the way until when you start stimulating when your downregging dose drops by half. You then stimm and downreg at the same time until EC (which is 5 weeks of injections in total I think). Hope this helps.

Louixxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks loui, thats such a big help!!   U lot are invaluble   Just checked my ******** and my SIL has put scan pictures on hers   made my tummy all wobbly just catching a glimpse at them.... thought i'd seen the last of them when she sent them to my phone!!!   I hate how she has this power over me at the minute!

Sam xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

SamM - I can't believe your sil would be insensitive enough to text you a scan picture knowing what you're going through.  

As for downregging - I think it starts 7 days before the end of your cycle as most people start on day 21. I only have a 26 day cycle on average so they start me on day 19. You then get af during down regging and have a baseline scan about a week to ten days in to check that the womb lining is thin so you're starting from a clean slate so to speak. It all seems really daunting and complicated but you soon get the hang of it.

Loui - Where are Friday woods? I'm out of town so walk around the fields near the house but am always looking for somewhere new to go to keep them interested. Not sure I'd trust my two at the moment but once I've finished work I'll have more time to put into training them (again) and they might be trusted to go out in public!  

Lisa - sorry you didn't enjoy your shopping trip. It always catches you just as you think you're dealing with it well.   

Rivka - glad you had a good time with your friend. Still sending you lots of   for your tiredness being for the best reason.

Having a "lazy" day today though that just means no chocolate (yippee) as I have loads of housework to do. It's a nice change though and I always feel better when the house is tidier so I'll crack on soon.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

well we're back     . This weather is terrible!!! It wasn't baking ll the time we were away but i could at least wear flip flops. Winter is here   !!

Not going to attempt many personals as here has been so much going on whilst i've been away adn so many new people too. welcome and   . We are a friendly bunch!!

Shelley -   so sorry hun to hear about your rabbit. Sending you a huge   How was the party??

Tricksey - how's the dr going?? Good i hope.     

Em - ah hun i missed you too!! Glad liz is driving you at the weekend, does that mean you may join me and julia in a little     i do hope so!!!

julia - OMG i drunk so much on hols!! I love cheesy nights too and we went into one bar and they had a typical club/pub singer on. He was doing all neil diamond and elvis etc. it was so funny, we got trollied!! Such a laugh.

Cath - how was paris?? Fun i hope. Do you go to Jimmy's farm farmers market?? Were going on sat, jus wondered what time they star and if i might see you there. Also we have a lovely wood opposite our house. If you ever fancy taking the dogs ou over there i would love to come. Our dog is no always keen on oher dogs and i'd love her to make some doggy friends!!! Can beleive you haven't got long til you finish work   Enjoy the housework, just finished mine.

Pie pig -   how you feeling hun?? Stupid question really. Its so hard, but hang in here. There are plenty of people on here with endo who have got pregnant, our time will come!!!  

lisa - how you doing?? Sorry you had a bad day on thurs. There were so many babies and little ones on hols and i really felt it. hope you feel better soon.

Sam - glad bump is all ok and that you managed to get out for your birthday.

I know that isn't everyone bu its all i can manage for now!!!

love to all

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi Ladies, what a miserable day! dh and i went for a walk and got very wet! actually it was a scream, it felt lovely letting the rain fall on my face and in my hair, made me very wet but reminded me im alive and sometimes the simple things like walking in the rain can be so much fun! sorry for the gushing but it felt so good to forget about things for a while!

Cath - how did last night go hun?

SamM - hun i can not beleive how insensitive you sil has been   its hard enough when we see people around having the dream we want without somebody who you expect to care about you rubbing your nose in it, im so sorry that she is doing this, if its any consolation lots of people are like it, ive come up against it so many times, my mum and dad split up 8 years ago and my dad has gone on to have 3 kids with his partner, and they both say things like " oh its like spinning plates getting 3 kids to bed, just as one goes down the others get up" or its so difficult with 3 kids, it really pi**es me off when people say my 2 or my 3 or 4 even! they just have no idea how it hurts. Sorry for my rant, but i feel your pain hun       sending you loads of hugs xxxxx ps feel free to ask questions, its the only we get to know the answers without having to call the nurses all the time, we are here for you  

Loui123 - its ok about the video, i had seen it before, its so spot on! as for your freind, wow! she must be very special to offer to help you like that, your very lucky she understands so well too xx

Lisa - i know what you mean hun, just when you start to feel better about things something else happens, somebody came into work the other day saying he had only had 2 hours sleep cos he had a newborn son, i smiled through the tears   xx

Rivka - glad you have had some rest, as for testing hun, it must be hard to know when to, i hope this is your time hun     xxxxx

Tricksy - hows d/regging going? is it early nov you start stimming hun?xx

Julia - hope your ok, im completley lost on ********, its all beyond me!!

Shelley -   hugs to you, sorry about your rabbit, looking forward to next sunday!

Piepig - how are you?

Liz and Faith - big hugs to you both  

Cleo - hope your ok hun xx

Well im off to make some marrow soup with my ds, hope its good!

Take care all
Lol Emms xxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cleo - we must have posted at the same time! yes Liz has very kindly offered to drive, so i may join you in a glass of wine (you know i dont drink much)   Glad your hols was good, its good to have you back all though its miserable weather   see ya next week!   xxxxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hello my lovely ladies,

loui,thank u so much for ur kind words about the rabbit she was also our first pet she was 7yrs old so it was very upsetting ,my rabbit (molly) was also white and very sweet and cuddly,sorry to hear about ur rabbit.i have to say i liked the video clip but i did shed a    or to ,and it was good that ur friend reacted like that at least now she knows what ur going through.it must be so hard for u having ur dh in the army u must feel like ur going through all of this by ur self,i do alot of clients that are with or married to an army man and they tell me what its like ,but u have now got urself an extended family  now and any support or advise u need just ask. 

rachel,pie pig is also looking into egg sharing so u can both chat to eachother aswell,i really hope that ur embies servive the thaw and u never what will happen in the mean time.   .we was going to go private while we were waiting for our nhs go, but because u loose ur free cycle we have decided to wait which is now not that far away but if we had to wait any longer than that we would have gone private ,but its not fair that u loose ur nhs go  if u do go private as some people are on the waiting list alot longer than that and for some people time is not on there side.but lots off     to u.good luck.

samonthemoon,hello hun,i no what u mean about people having a hold over u as one of the girls i work with is pregnant and watching her grow is so very hard ,and seeing her scan pictures u just think its not fair,but it will be ur turn soon enough ,but that was very insensative maybe u should her the that video clip then she might understand.  

cath,how scarey was that ,u must have been so worried hope ur ok now,at least when u finally have children u will no what to expect as i think puppys are just like them with there sneaky ways and there checkyness what r we letting ourselfs in for    .we are having a sofa day today aswell as we have been working so hard and im so tired so enjoy ur day as im gonna enjoy mine dh is cooking me a roast    .

julia, di u say ur going to bring a chilliy as i cant remember who said they would?if so i was going to cook jacket potatoes thought that would warm us all up     (just hope ur chilli is not to hot   ) and yes how weird the dreams were ,i had another lastnight it was about the meet and i made a right prat out of myself that none of u wanted to no me any more it was very strange think maybe im abit worried about the meet dont no why.looking forward to it. 

cleo,take it ur missing us all coming on line while ur away,and yes lunch would be nice wont beable to go to far as i only get 40 min so how about the ha ha bar or the george i dont mind ,cu friday . 

rivka,i hate the pee stick ,is ur cycle always messed about or has this only just started happening? is the pain u have got in ur back as i have lost what the problem is ,i will make sure i have some plump pillows for u,so dont get to uncomfortable.  .

hi to everyone else hope ur all ok and i hope u all got my pm's,and i wolud just like to say to the newbies who have only just joined us in the last few days that if u have noticed we are having a meet up but unfortunatly i have no more room for u all to come but in the new year we will be holding another meet up so u will all be very welcome then but this time im sorry hope u dont mind?.
im feeling very delicate as i got very drunk lastnight my dad had a halloween party it was wicked i was a devil ladie and greg was beateljuice he looked so good i will show u all the photos next sunday,not long now.does anyone need dirrections or have got tom tom's?.im having a sofa day today and loving it greg is cooking me a roast and im being a lazy b i t c h    this is the life ,anyway got to go dinner is nearly ready .
               lots of   shelley.


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi me again ,cleo im gonna be drinking to so count me in


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hello All

I am really sorry but I am really struggling at keepong up with everyone!!  

Does anyone have any tips I hate coming on and not doing personals for everyone but I am stuck for time and do not want to miss anyone.

Cleo I hope you had a lovely holiday - I assume it is only one week?
Tricksy hope your down regging is still going smoothly?

Hope everyone is OK although it is dark and raining?

I thought for the meet I might bake a couple of things and bring some drink, hopefully this is OK.

Looking forward to meeting everyone although a little nervous - no one bites do they  

lol Spanglexx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi girls, Thanks for the posts concerning insensitive SIL just sad that so many of us have expirience of this.... really says something about how little people can understand unless they're in this possition!! 

Spangle~ I find it helpfull to look back through the posts whilst i'm writing my own post.... know this is hard when u haven't wrote for a while but it can't be helped and at least u get peresonals done for anyone that has written recentlly  

Shelley~ Don't think i'm brave enough to send her that video.... i'd be worried that she would completlly ignore it and then i'd be really pi**ed off with her... i have to be her chief briedsmaid in 3 weeks!!! ARGhhhhhh!!

Emms~ Thanks for the nod on the question front hun   I know what u mean about the rain, i love walking my dog through the forest when it's pouring down, just feels very natural and spiritual   Now i'm sounding like the mad woman!!  

Cath~ Thanks for the info hun, My cycle is 34 days so guess it's be around cd27 for me?? Although my cycle is playing up at the mo   I was expecting to get my + opk yesterday or today and i've had nothing There is a faint line but nowhere near a + so i've either missed it (can't understand why the faint line would still be there though as it normally go's a day or so after ov) Or it hasn't been yet but then i normally only get the faint line a day b4 the + opk and i've had this stupid faint line for 3 days now!!! Really wanted my cycle to stay regular ready for tx 

Well thats it for the minute but any comments on the opk situ would be gratefully recieved!!  

SamM xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Spangle - don't worry about doing personals for everyone. We all agreed a while ago that we'd do what we could but there are so many of us that it's impossible to remember who is doing what. And since then we've nearly doubled in size! How are you doing?

Cleo - must have been a shock to the system coming back from somewhere warm to this nippy weather. Glad you had a good time. And yes we do the market at Jimmy's. It's one of our best, especially since it's been back on the telly. Not sure if I'm doing it or dh as we've a fair on in Coggeshall as well over the weekend. Our stall is up the side of the big barn in the old doorway. If it's dh there not me, introduce yourself or he won't know to give a discount if you fancy anything.

Shelley - why are you nervous about the meet? It will be fab, thank you so much for hosting it. I will get TomTom charged up ready. Jacket potatoes sound fab. I can change my tart to a veggie chilli if that would be better?

Hi Angel. Lovely to see you more upbeat. Not sure I'd have had so much fun in the rain - I'm a cold, bright clear day kinda gal - but it's great to hear you enjoying life a bit more.

SamM - sometimes the opk's can miss the surge from what I've heard. I have also heard that doing them around 3 is a good time? I don't use them though as I'd be bankrupt after 6 years of ttc so don't take my word for it.

Back to the housework -   Not got far but it could be worse. Daisy and Honey have been really cuddly which hasn't helped


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Shelley,
Thank you so much for thinking about us newbies! Don't worry about you not being able to fit us in at your get-together - I completely understand! I would probably have been too nervous to meet so many of you all at once anyway! I like the idea of a christmas get-together in town 'though - is there one planned for definite? Thank you also for your support and kind words about DH being sent away with the Army. It's not easy at all worrying about him and IVF at the same time!
samonthemoon - Friday Woods is south-east Colchester, just off Mersey Road in the Maypole Green area. Anyone fancy dog-walking there or anywhere else come to think of it?
Does anyone know of a good accupunturist in the Colchester area specialising in infertility? I was seeing a good one in London, but it's too far to travel to and want to swap to one closer to home.  
Louixxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

4th Nov - Meet at Shelleys









8th Nov - Cathie Hols to New York New York









8th Nov - Tricksy Baseline scan

10th Nov - Liz 30th!!









17th Nov - Cleo's birthday









21st Nov - Julia's birthday









23rd Nov - Tricksy e/c









8th Dec - Gregs birthday party & our Xmas meet























1st Jan - Debs birthday









2nd Feb - Sam's Baby Due 

9th Feb - Tricksy & Hubby Anninversay









12th Feb - Emma's birthday









14th Feb - Shelley/Greg restart tests with Dr Marfleet









3rd Mar - Cathie's birthday









14th Mar - Livvy's birthday









20th Mar - Shelleys birthday









10th April - Faith's 1/st birthday









14th April - Tricksy's birthday









April 2008 - Shelley starts treatment









7th May - Lisa's Birthday









27th May - Livvy & Simon's Wedding Anniv









2nd July - Emma and Tom's 3rd Wedding Anniversay


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

and the food list 


Shelley - alcohol, nibbles , jacket spuds
Cleo - chocolate pavlova X2 yum yum Plus a another BIG BOTTLE OF WINE!!!
Julia - hot dish, chilli con carne perhaps? Big bottle of wine!
Cathie - choc, cheese and tomato tart.
Lisa - French stick & sausage rolls 
Deb - something?!
Liz: Crisps and peanuts and dips
Tricksy - Sausage Plait or Vol au vents
Livvy - Salad and some cakes (chocolate or carrot - please let me have your preferences) and maybe shortbread
Rivka - Stuffed Peppers
Spangles - 
Emma - savory something vegetarian


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Evening all,

Good God, I've only been off for a couple of days  and there's nearly 3 pages to get through 

As for personals  well I reckon its going to take all night but I'll give it a little go. Hope that my pm's got through ok?? Well we have had a lovely weekend, busy though. I went out for a ride yesterday morning and it was lovely. Yesterday afternoon we went up to Covent Garden to meet with my lovely in-laws (and thats not a joke they are really lovely !!) and my sister in law and her partner. Its my sil's 40th Birthday on Tuesday and we all met up for dinner. We went to Rule's and it was fanflippingtastic  I waddled into the taxi aftwards LOL I had ONE drink, yes one drink and I was sozzled  I am such a light weight  I then fell asleep on the train home  I really don't know how people do that journey every day, its such a long journey, I'm so lucky that my clients are all so close by. Today I didn't ride, I really had to catch up on some housework, washing and ironing, which I did, so I am pleased with that.

Loui - We are all a friendly bunch on here, and there is normally someone about if you need to have a chat. It must be so hard for you when your hubby goes away. Is he away often?? I don't think that there is a date down for a drink in town but if you want ot suggest a date then I'm sure some of us will be able to do it. I am a bit manic from now til Christmas but I may be able to come for a quick one. If one is not managed then we will be arranging another meet in January for sure and you'll be more than welcome to join us. I reckon we will have to hire a hall soon the way we are going  We have met at a hotel before but we found that going to each others houses is so much nicer and more relaxing to discuss 'stuff' and more often than not the topic of conversation dives at some point  

Cath - How did your housework go?? mine went well but it doen't take long for Amber to trash it again with slobber and paw prints everywhere  I hope that you have recovered from Honey's encounter with the horses. It worrys me when we are out and a dog comes flying out of nowhere, normally horses will run if they are scared, but it is a worry in case they kick out, I'm glad that it was all ok though. A weekend free from chocolate, you must be getting withdrawl symptoms  Have you finished work now? lucky you 

Samonthemoon - I hope that you get your +okp tomorrow or later today. Its a pain when you don't know what your cycle is doing isn't it, but, don't worry about it being regular for ivf. On my first cycle my periods were all over the place so Isis put me on the pill the month before so they could control what was happening, it seems mad going on the pill to start ivf  Your sil sounds like an insensitive cow bag  I hope that you are ok now? its so hard trying to explain to people how it makes you feel

Spangle - don't worry we don't bite  if its any consulation we were all majorly nervous at our first meet, now its just lovely to see everyone again, we really have all become great friends and we all have a special bond, there's always room for more though  I do the same as most people I think, I just scroll down each post as I'm replying and try and fit everyone in. Its harder now, especially as there are so many of us. Sometimes I count how many personals I've done and check it against how many of us there are!! although at the moment I have to confess that I have no idea how many that is   We all agreed a while ago that no one gets offended if you don't do personals, sometimes we just don't get time as it takes so long, a quick hi is just as good

Cleo - Welcome back hun, did you have a relaxing time?? I hope so. Its been horrid today, so cold and wet and it was dark by 5  whats all that about  Are you still planning on tx'ing again in the New Year? Its good for you to let your hair down and relax, it recharges your batteries  We have got our Kenya holiday on the back burner incase our cycle doesn't work, its our booby prize 

Shelley - oh your sofa day sounds lovely, I never get time for sofa days  last time I had one was on my last 2WW, well i had quite a few actually  I'll be taking full advantage again this time and having at least half a dozen  You need to stop dreaming girl!!! I think that you have got a lot going on in your head at the moment and its all coming out in these strange dreams!! Do not worry about Sunday, its going to be great, hope that Greg is ready for the decent!!! Really looking forward to it xxx

Em - I got soaked tonight as well, I totally agree that its so nice to forget about things for a while, thats what I love about going out riding, you totally forget all of the problems and just enjoy being out in the fresh air and watching all of the animals running about. Its so relaxing. So you are going to be on the grog again on Sunday eh!!!














LOL Dr'ing is going ok. I am very very emotional at the moment though. I'm not sure if its the drugs, whats been happening or a mixture of both. I cry literally at the drop of a hat, but, I am missing my grandad, so so much, I can't believe that I'm never going to see him again, its breaking my heart  It'll get easier though I'm sure

Lisa - How was your day with your niece? I hope that you had a good day and it didn't upset you too much? Did you book another holiday or are you waiting too see where you fancy nearer the time? I am still bruising quite a lot with the injections but at least they don't hurt now, so thats a bonus I suppose!! Really looking forward to seeing you on Sunday, can you remember where I live ok?? Just give me a ring if you have any probs.

Rivka - Sounds like you've had a good weekend, relaxation makes a huge difference to how you are feeling, its so good for us to chill out sometimes. I hope that your pains stay away as does your af  I've got everything crossed for you. A lift on Sunday is fine, I'll pick you up on the way 

Julia - Your a bit quite hun?? hope that your ok?? I've not seen you about much lately, have you been busy? Did you get your holiday booked in the end or are you saving the vouchers for Vegas?

Debs - What have you been up to this weekend? What is the next step for you? sorry I'm sure that you have told us but its too far back  I thinkl that you are waiting for a date for your laparoscopy....is that right?? sorry if its wrong hun. How are you holding up now? its so hard this tx lark, you have your sights set on a goal and you think its going to get better when you get there but sometimes it just doesn't work out like that  thinks will turn around for you soon I am sure xxx

Livvy - What have you been up to this weekend hun? I'm sure that I saw you getting Murph ready to go out earlier today?? I didn't have time to stop though sorry  Hope that you had a good one if you were going out. Are you back at work now? Hope that you are feeling a little better now?

Liz - How if Faith feeling now? I hope that she is back on form and ready to be pass the parcel on Sunday  Can't wait to give her a cuddle 

Sam - I am so so pleased that your scan went well on Friday, I was thinking of you. Great news about your cervix too, you must be so pleased. What happens about the stitch? do they take that out before you go into labour or do you have to be induced on a specific date?

Rachel - Hope that you enjoyed your dogs walk, it was lovely yesterday, not so great today. I hope that you hear from the consultant soon and its good news. It is so so stupid that you forego your nhs ivf is you've had a private treatment, a crazy crazy rule and I really don't understand the reasoning behind it.

Well I think that I have got everyone but I have a feeling that I've missed someone  if I've missed you I'm sorry, it wasn't intentional 

Anyway this has taken me flipping hours, I've eaten a roast dinner and had pud while I've been doing this reply 

Lots and lots of love to everyone

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi girls - just wanted to let off some steam about my SIL because my husband won't hear a bad word said about his sister, and I have no-one else to turn to . I emailed my SIL the video clip and asked her if she could email me back with her thoughts. Instead of a lovely reply (I was expecting her to say that she was really sorry for us and would support us properly from now on) she responded by just asking whether DH, my family and friends had seen it. Some reply huh?  . 

Why are the people who you have to face on an almost-daily basis (and constantly hear about how wonderful their kids are) the ones that got pregnant on the first month of trying each time - the ones that upset you the most ? As always, my husband tells me I'm overreacting and that I shouldn't be so mean because her husband is a real pain and they have money worries and so not to be so scathing of them? He's missing the point.
Rant over!
Louixxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Loui~    Sorry ur having SIL problems too  . I think i'm very lucky in the fact that mine is my other half's brothers partner (hope that makes sence??) So me and OH ***** about her insensitivity together   I would of never believed it untill being in this position that people are just sooooooooooooooooooooooooo bloody clueless about this whole thing!! And u can't help but feel like it's a personal attack when they just don't sympathise (sp) I know my main problem is that whatever SIL says it feels like she's making dig's on purpose, maybe she is just clueless and doesn't realise she's being so cruel but i find it hard to believe that someone can be that THICK!!!! I'm always here for you hunny    

Tricksy~ Yeah i'm o.k ta, the shame about it is that i will never have the same relationship with her because of all this, i'll always see her as an insensative cow who i really don't wanna give the time of day!! Well yesterday didn't bring a + opk so will try again this afternoon but who knows anymore?!?! The pill might be a good idear and if we have to wait till after xmas anyway then it's worth a go   Washing and ironing hey... i have loads to do!!   COOL you ride? I haven't been for a couple of yrs now i do miss that freedom you feel though  

Cath~ I use opk's off the net.... very good price as i really couldn't afford to be doing the clearblue ones all the time!! Would be tempted to say well there cheap and thats why no + yet but i've never had a problem with them b4?!?!?!

Well i woke up with the worst stomach today  Which is normally a sign for af but she's not due for 12 days yet!!! and i have had a bit of a upset tum for the last few days now   Nothings ever simple is it!!! Got the painter/decorator coming over soon to spruce up the hall way and landings..... really could just use the day to myself   
Sorry for the short post but need to get some bit's done b4 he gets here!

Sam xxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi there,

Just a quick one as I'm at work - will do personals laters, sorry!

AF arrived on Sunday ... bugger. And I already told DH I was late and hoping, and he started hoping too, I felt so guilty! It's so unfair.
Oh well, every cloud has a silver lining, so I'm going out tomorrow night for cocktails and a meal for a colleague's birthday, so will be able to have as many drinks as I like  

Tricksy - thanks for the lift! Hope d/regging is going okay.

Loui - so sorry you had such unsensitive reaction from SIL, she obviously hasn't got a clue   I'm seeing a Chinese dr who does accupuncture in Colchester, she specialises - among other things - in infertility, and says she's helped many women with infertility and reccurent m/cs. She's called Dr Yu at the Chinese Medical Centre in Head St, you can call her on 763800. I can't talk about results yet obviously, but she looks very professional and experienced, been practicing for about 20 years now, 10 of them in the UK. Good luck!

Cathie - glad you had a relaxing weekend.

Spangle - don't worry about not always doing personals, just come and say hi - I'm notoriously bad at even doing that!

Hello everyone else! I'll catch up properly with you later.

Have a good week,

Rivka x


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Hi girls,

Hope you all had a good weekend.

Spangle - Don't worry about not doing personals.  Like Cath said, we agreed a long time ago that personals weren't necessary because not everyone has the time to do them and I would hate someone to be put off from posting on this thread because of the time it takes (and brain power) to write a personal message to everyone.  I know it can be hard though as I feel guilty when I come on here and just write messages to a few of you or just write about myself.  But I honestly don't think there are many threads on the FF board where personals are written so often by so many.  What I do is just respond to a few (that I remember or have something very relevant to say) then I save the personals to a day when I have lots of time (and my head on properly).

Loui - That is fantastic news about your friend offering to be an egg doner.  Please be cautious though, I hope she has fully thought it out before offering.  I had someone once offer to be a surrogate for me only for her to change her mind when she really thought about it meant for her.  And I am sorry about the SIL problems - to be honest my infertility went on for so long that my whole family/friends were quite insensitive.  Maybe partly because I always put on a brave face.

Rivka - While I fully understand your not wanting to HPT until you are really late, I just wonder if this is a bad thing as you are no longer on the baby aspirin?  I have read that in people with blood clotting disorders sometimes late periods can actually be very early miscarriages. Just a thought because I also understand the agony of a negative HPT.

SamM - Not sure about the OPKs - sounds a bit odd - are you using the same brand.  Personally I always had a nightmare with them.  Some cycles I would never get a + yet scan and blood tests would confirm I had indeed O'd.  On others I would get false ++++s.  In the end I relied on the signs my body made and then simply tried to back this with a +OPK.

Lisa - How are you getting on now?  Are you more relaxed about the whole ttc thing or has nothing changed and you are just ttc in a different way?

Sam


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey sam, May well be giving up soon on them anyway.... as for natural signs, it's bizarre as i always feel at my most fertile (horny) around cd8/9 and have lot's of cm to back it up... we have a lot of BMS around this time  As for when i know i should be ov and when i feel the normal pains in my tube that u associate with ov thats always around when the + opk comes    It's all very confusing for my poor old noggin, Here's to letting the con figure it out for me instead!  

Sam xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone!!

Well, I meant to set aside an hour or so this morning to write to you all, but yet again have run out of time! I have been feeling really tired lately. GP tested me for diabetes etc but nothing is wrong so it must just be my age!! 

Hallo to everyone. I will write to you all soon. There are so many of us now!!! Hope everyone is well.

Julia xxx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi All

Just a quickie. Can some1 put my dates on for me please. 21 week scan is going to b on the 16th November and Baby's due date is the 29th March.

I'm feeling better but the sickness has returned   I really thought it had gone.

I'm trying to keep up with every1s posts. And I'm thinking about u all, always. Hi and welcome to the newbies.

Love Jo xxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Faith is over her bug now. Guess it was the first of many.Had her weighed and she had lost 5Oz's in 2 weeks poor little girl. So now am stressing about her not gaining weight.

SamM:
I eggshared for the same reasons to help someone else and make the costs less. Think with icsi it came to about £2000. I produced 13 eggs and the recipient got 6 and I had 7. We took are eggs to blastysts so there were none left to freeze. With icsi we have had 95% fertility rate. The only thing you do have to concider now is that the law has changed and any child born can come and find you when they are 18. You fill out a form and in that you write a little bit about yourself and that is what the child can read later. Also for me the one thing that does make me think is that Faith might have a half brother or sister out there. We do not plan to have any more treatment so Faith will probably be an only child. I choose not to find out if the recipient was successful but I could of and that is all I would have been told.

Loui:
What a lovely friend you have. I know the cost of ivf for someone having an unknown donor is a lot cause they are paying for the eggsharers ivf really. But if you have the donor I'm not sure how it works, she maybe able to eggshare with you and someone else to keep the costs down. If you were unsure of the effect having a child that is part of your friend I think some places move you to the top of the que if you bring some one to donate then there eggs go to someone else and you get another ladies. But of cause this will not be needed as you will get a bfp next time.   

Sam2007:
The house hunting was going well. We found a house in are village and were trying to go private so they didn't have the fees to pay, but they are being a bit funny and said that if they didn't get the house they want then they would not sell. So we are now looking again. As for are house we could be moving in a month. To dh's nan!!!!!!!!

Tricksy:
Faith now does the best cuddles and holds her hands out to be picked up. It's so sweet!!!!!

Cleo:
Glad you had a nice holiday. Shame you have to come back to this weather. 

Cathie:
Not long till your holiday, When I go to America I take a empty suitcase to fill with bargins. I am soooooo jealous!!!!!!

Emma:
Faith is starting to show her personality now. Like when I take something away she gives a little cry. Stroppy like her mum  

Lisa:
How are you doing hun, I know after my failed ivf's I would be going along fine then something would set me off and I know that there is still a lot bottled up. Hope you had a good weekend with your niece.

Shelley:
Sorry to here about your rabbit, I don't no what I will do when my dog dies she is like another child. Are you sure you loose your free go if you go private. In Ipswich they say you are on the list and in-titled to a free go until you have a child in your arms regardless of how many private goes you have had. I have just got to the top of the list for the second time. As the first time I was 6 months preg and they don't take you off until you have a baby.

Hi everyone else.

Take care Liz and Faith xx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Jojo - sorry the sickness has returned hun, hope you feel better soon  

Julia - i hope you start to feel better soon hun, im sure its not your age, your still young  

Samonthemoon - whats cm or am i  

Rivka - oh hun  is so cruel, just when you start to hope she has to b l o o d y show her face   im so sorry, ive been where you are too hun - i even got the stick ready to pee on before and   turned up right then       big hugs xxx

Tricksy -   your a cheap date if your sozzled on one drink!!! im glad you had a good w/e. Thanks for the pm, looking forward to sunday   i rememeber what the emotions feel like while d/regging, hope your ok   ps what are you saying about my drinking!!!    

Loui123 - have pm'd you re: acupuncturist, as for your stupid sil, i still cant beleive her, you must be so hurt. As for your dh, its hard for them to understand, they are made differently to us, sometimes "They just dont get it"   big hug for ya  

Spangle - Tricksy may not bite, BUT I DO     im only joking hun, we are all fine, you wont be the only new one, Livvy is too, it will be fine xx

Well i must dash,   to everyone else, thinking of you all 

Love Emma


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey emma... cm is cervical mucas    

Sam xxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hello ladies! You are all so nice! Here are some thank you's...

Liz - thanks so much for your info on egg sharing - I had no idea that if I was unsure about using my friend's eggs then I could get someone else's eggs instead when she donated hers. It's a real minefield isn't it!

Sam - thanks for your warning me about making sure my friend is really up for egg donation - I think I would pay for both of us to have some counselling before we commit to it just to make sure.

Emma - thanks for the pm - I shall have a look on the website now. 

Rivka - thanks for your info on accupuncture too.

Louixxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi all

Right, lets try again!!

Jo, sorry to hear the sickness has returned. It will all be worth it in the long run. Did you get sickness in your other pregnancies? It is strange how one can differ from the next. Hope it goes away again soon.

Emma, your walk in the rain with your DH sounded very romantic. I think you need to get back to basics now and again and enjoy some time together. I see you have lost some weight on your ticker - well done! You are doing better than me! I have been walking round today with my skirt undone cos it is too tight! 

Tricksy, thanks for the lift on Sunday. You are a good friend. I shall try not to be too drunk and disorderly! I  hope the bruises are abating. I am not surprised about the crying business, it is a very hormonal time, and the added factor of losing your lovely grandad makes it ten times worse. 

Loui - I agree with everyone else. Your sister in law sounds horrendous, but probably no worse then a lot of people we all know. I think people who have not been in our situation have NO idea what we are going through, how they can support us etc. Her response to your email shows that she just does not know what to say. At least she replied! I went to the same acupuncture place that Rivka recommended, the Chinese place in Colchester. She is a lovely lady, and it was all very relaxing.

Rivka, sorry the old witch turned up, but as you say, you can have a nice drink, and there is always the bonus of having to   for another month! 

Shelley, you and your dreams! You have a lot on your mind at the moment so it is not surprising. I am sure everything will go well. 

Liz, try not to worry about Faith's weight loss. It will happen like that, one week they may lose weight due to illness etc, but they will always catch up when they are eating again. She sounds at a really cute stage at the moment. Can't wait to see her again. Good luck with the house hunting! I love being nosey and looking round other people's houses!

Cath, have you finished your shifts at work yet? I bet you can't wait for your time off. I keep meaning to email you re another choc party - will probably speak to you on Sunday about it.

Cleo, glad you had a good holiday. It sounded fab, just my kind of thing! Shame about the ****e weather since you have been back. Looking forward to sinking a glass of wine or two with you on Sunday  

Lisa, thanks for your messages. Looking forward to a good chat with you on Sunday. Hope you had a nice day with your neice the other day. 

PiePig, how are you doing? I hope you are okay.

Right, I am off now to make a list of everyone on the board now, so that I know who is on here now. My memory ain't what it used to be! Hi to everyone else. Sorry if I have missed you. 

Have a nice evening everyone.

Love Julia xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi everyone

Just a quick one from me i'm afraid - I'll do personals tomorrow.

AF just arrived          Feel like S H I T E!!!!

Also i had a really really lovely day with my niece yesterday..........shes sooooooooooo sweet and it was just so tough taking her home  
DH call's her my little shadow cos whereever i go shes not far behind me - Why is infertility so unfair  Poor DH welled up last night and said to me "Its so unfair you would make such a lovely mummy"  well that just opened the floodgates.  

Hope everyones ok - Isn't it horrible driving home in the dark

Take care and i'll post tomorrow
love Lisa xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

SamM - is that the clear stringy sort of stuff (sorry tmi!) when should that come cos mine came on day 11 this cycle and im normally between 32-35 days, is it a sign of ovulation?? sorry for me being a derrrr  

Lisa - darlin          im thinking of you you sweetie, wish i had the words to make it all ok, lots of love to you  

Julia - its a shame we dont live closer, we could start an excerise and diet regime together!  

byeeeeeeee xxxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Angel~ Yep thats the stuff hunny, fertile cm is clear and stringy like egg white hence the term ewcm, This sort of cm comes around ov so when u see it it's safe to assume ovulatioon will follow very shortly. Before ov it will be more watery and after ov it will be white/creamy as this is the stuff that will become the mucas plug if pregnancy is achieved   Like you my cycle is normally around 34 days but this month has just been nuts!!! No +opk yet so think i may have ov early as no ewcm either unless i look for it TMI!!! then i have found that just at the opening of my cervix is a ewcm that has creamy cm in it?!?!?! VERY WEIRD!!! 

Sorry for the very graphic picture of my cervix i just painted there ladies..... hope you'd all had dinner!!   

Lisa~     So sorry hunny 

Sam xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Dates added with pleasure JoJo  Are you still coming on Sunday??



4th Nov - Meet at Shelleys









8th Nov - Cathie Hols to New York New York









8th Nov - Tricksy Baseline scan

10th Nov - Liz 30th!!









16th Nov - JoJo's 21 week scan    

17th Nov - Cleo's birthday









21st Nov - Julia's birthday









23rd Nov - Tricksy e/c









8th Dec - Gregs birthday party & our Xmas meet























1st Jan - Debs birthday









2nd Feb - Sam's Baby Due 

9th Feb - Tricksy & Hubby Anninversay









12th Feb - Emma's birthday









14th Feb - Shelley/Greg restart tests with Dr Marfleet









3rd Mar - Cathie's birthday









14th Mar - Livvy's birthday









20th Mar - Shelleys birthday









29th Mar - Baby JoJo due 

10th April - Faith's 1/st birthday









14th April - Tricksy's birthday









April 2008 - Shelley starts treatment









7th May - Lisa's Birthday









27th May - Livvy & Simon's Wedding Anniv









2nd July - Emma and Tom's 3rd Wedding Anniversay


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Just a quickie tonight as I;ve only been home 20 mins  

Hope everyone is ok? great to see you on here again JoJo, I really hope that the sickness buggers off again soon  

See you all on Sunday

Lots of Love

Tricksy xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks Julia for being such a sweetie, it's such nice things you said. 

Lisa - sorry your AF arrived too! It's really unfair, and I think you are even more emotional because of the witch ... Sending you lots of     You'll see you'll get there and be a mummy, somehow ... 

Tricksy - hope d/regging is okay and bruises not too bad.

Liz - glad Faith is over her bug, and I'm sure she'll put up weight soon too, don't worry sweetie.

Hello everyone else, hope you are having a nice evening. I arrived late because I usually have piano lessons after work on a Monday. It's so much fun learning the piano, and I even love practising for the exams! I'm having a mock exam on 13th Nov and if this works well I'll do Grade 1 next spring. Been playing this little jazzy piece all week and my teacher was really pleased with it. She's lovely - about my age and we got to be great friends.

Only now dinner is ready, I looked in here while it was in the oven. I'm hungry so will go now   

Rivka x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

SamM- thank you for that! is weird cos i dont always notice cm but this time i did cos it was early, i test on a persona and dont normally start testing til d15 so its gonna miss my ovulation day i reacon! my cycles have been very odd since tx   do you use the wee sticks or something like persona?

Em xxxxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hello ladies,gonna do personals for those i missed out on,

liz,thats what we wanted to do is go private while waiting for our free go but doc marfleet said that we would loose our free go if we did,which i think is unfair as some people are on the waiting list for so much longer than we have been on there ,i could not imagine having to wait any longer than we have already i think i defo would have gone insane   .glad faith is up for lots of cuddles as i think there will be alot going round.i no what u mean about the dogs if i lost kia aswell i would be soooooo heart broken she is my baby.and yes thats fine to come earlier so will u get for 12o'clock?. 

tricksy,u have had so many bruies laterly u have been in the wars,and im just as much a light weight when it comes to    glad u had a good weekend just hope u didnt dribble on the train      ,its always good to let ur hair down. 

ems,hello my sweet glad to see ur feeling much better ,and yes it is so nice to go on walks like that just to forget everything wind in ur hair birds singing its lovely but i have to say i hate the rain.so glad ur coming along on sunday,what ru doing with ds?. 

lisa,glad u had a lovely day with ur niece.but sorry to hear af has arrived.i think if dh was to say that to me i would have     my eyes out u,just dont give up completely there is always hope .   .


spangle,dont worry if u dont have time to do personals as i dont  most of the time just them when u can,and pls dont worry bout sunday we are all very freindly and to be honest u wont get time to worry as we all talk so much u will forget that this is the first time u have meet us and it will feel like u have known us for ages ,thats how i feel as i think i have made friends for life and very good friends at that,im nervous about sunday think its because im hosting it     .

julia,yes i no my dreams are very strange and i aslo think its because i have so much going on,but i will be very freaked if my house looks just like in ur dream   and dont u worry bout getting drunk     .

rivka,saorry ur af has arrived its just so unfair u start to get ur hopes up then they get broken but like i said to lisa dont loose hope .look forward to meeting u sunday. 


jojo,glad ur ok and nice to see u back on the board ,but sorry ur sickness has come back that is something im not looking forward to as im not good with sick and i hate being sick myself.ru coming sunday?it would be nice to meet u. 

well ladies i have had a brake through toady as ive been thinking about my niece today and sent my sis a text asking what sophie want for christmas and her b-day and she said she hasnt asked for anything but if i wanted to i could take her shopping so she can pick something im sooooooo happy i cryed    i have missed her so much ,i have got her on the 25th nov i cant wait to see her ,i just hope my sis dose not let me down or think that i want to make things up with her as i really dont think i can it still herts so much when i trhink about what happend    .but atleast i get to see sophie     .and also we have a few bottles of shompoo to get through    im defo gonna be mery       .well i think julia will be there before me      .anyway got to go ,oh yeah time well liz is getting to mine at 12o'clock so that time onwards woulb fine ,whats does everyone think off jacket pots and julias chilli sorry and caths?winter food yum yum and all the other nice stuff    .

cu lot sunday cu friday cleo.lots off   shelley.


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

debs, sorry i didnt post u hope ur ok have had any more news yet ,u have been very quite hope ur ok.and look forward to seeng u sunday.


to everyone else can u send me some bubbles as i have had 57 for ages but im like cleo pls make sure i have a 7 init or endind in 7 thanks guys.


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi - I can't believe there have been so many posts since Sat morning - it's taken me ages to read them!

Shelley- as with Loui no worries about having a house full, completely understand (it stresses me out having more than a couple of people to entertain!) but hopefully will meet up with everyone in the new year so no problem or happy to meet up with anyone for preChristmas drinks in town.

Emma - thanks for your kind words.

Loui - I can also recommend an acupuncturist based in Colchester - her name is Jenny Lovell - just go to the British Acupuncture Council website (www.acupuncture.org.uk) and do a practitioner search in Colchester and you'll find her details.  She has been practising for years and said she has treated a lot of people with fertility problems although she does treat for other problems as well so I wouldn't call her a specialist but she was really flexible with me (I went to her for treatment on both my IVF's) and even though they didn't work she made a real effort to fit me in before and after egg removal and after embryo transfer which apparently is the most important times.  However if you wanted someone specialist here is also someone else I found when looking www.drmonk.co.uk who is based in Copford and does specialise  in infertility but  they were much more expensive and I can't recommend them.  On the downside though I did read an article in the Guardian last Wednesday which cast doubt on whether people should have acupuncture alongside IVF and said some new research at the University of Oklahoma concluded that the acupuncture could actually harm peoples chances of becoming pregnant.  However, the study was only of 97 patients so not a great number of people and they suggested that other factors such as the stress of having to travel for the IVF treatment could also have had an effect.  Also I have read of many accounts on this site where people feel it has helped and I've read about other studies saying the opposite (which was why I had tried it) and anything is worth a try I think.   

Cath B - forgot to mention in my last post, but you asked where I was living previously - I moved here from Lambeth, South London (was living in Streatham) about a year ago although me and dh are from Wales originally (don't let that put you off!).

Lisa - yes the Essex Fertility Centre is at Holly House although they are moving to a new site from December which is actually in Hertfordshire but shouldn't be much further to drive too as it is just off the M25 I have been told.  They are really nice there and although I can't compare it to the ISIS centre, when I was seen first at Kings College Hospital previously in London I had a very negative experience (especially from the reception staff) there so am very happy now with the treatment and their approach to patients, it's just a shame about the distance as it can get a bit stressful if the traffic is bad when trying to get to the appointments.

Anyway time for bed so will go now,

Rachel xxx


/links


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Just a quickie...off to work in a min..

shelley - have sorted your bubbles!

Look forward to seeing peeps on Sunday.

Hope everyone is ok, will be on to do personals later....after 5 hours catching up with new posts !

Debs xxxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Rachel - thanks for all the info on acupuncturists. I saw Jenny Lovell several times during our 5 IUI's and didn't feel that I got enough positive vibes from her. That's not to say that anyone else won't. I think I will phone up the Chinese Medicine place that someone else recommended and have a look-see. Thanks ... 
Louixxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi ladies,
Just a quickie at the moment...... Em~ I'm using the pee sticks hunny   

Sam xxx


----------



## Livvy_t (Sep 29, 2007)

Hey people.

My word, I have got a lot of catching up to to, haven't I.  Sorry I haven't been on for a while.  Been really busy and by the time I get home, I am too knackered to do anything!!!

Firstly, hello to all the newbies and welcome to the thread.  I am reasonably new myself and everyone is so lovely (as you have probably found out by now) and sending you lots of  and   .  

A bit about me so the rest will make sense:  dh had got low count and low 
motillity .  IVF in June - BFN, FET in September - BFP followed by M/C about 2 weeks later! 

We had an appointment with Giddon yesterday.  He ran through everything with us but has put it down to bad luck .  he doesn't see that there is anything wrong with me but has agreed to me have a blood test check about thick blood and clotting.  This will be done in 6 weeks time.  We have 3 frosties left, all grade 3/4 so not too good   but he woud like us to use them before going through it all again.  He says there have been pregnacies achieved with low grade embies. 
We will go on to a medical cycle this time.  Not that he thinks it will make a difference physically, but more for phycological reasons!!  It will be easier for me as I will have "structure" this time.  There is always that added pressure with checking when you are ovulating and the worry that you missed it (as I nearly did!!)  Going to have a break over christmas and start again in the New year. 

Loui - Good luck with the down regging.  I see that you are starting tomorrow.

Jo Jo - It is good to hear from you and that you are feeling a bit better.  Hopefully the sickness with subside shortly.  Can't wait to see the 21 week scan picture. 

Liz - Great news that Faith is over her bug.  Looking forward to giving her a big cuddle on Sunday.  

Cleo - Glad you had a good holiday.  Its a shame coming back to this weather but at least it is sunny!!!

Rivka and Lisa - I am so sorry that AF came. Lot of hugs for you both.    

Shelley - I am so sorry about your bunny .  It kills me everytime I lose an animal.  I lost one of my bunnies a while ago and she was my favourite.  My other one is a lionhead with the personality of a lion!!  She hates me with a passion as goes for me everytime I feed her. 

Tricksy - Thanks so much for the lift on Sunday .  I really appreciate it.  Hope Cropi is well. I eventually got to Wix on Sat after having to jump start my lorry!!!  Bless her, she is feeling the cold a bit and not liking it!!!!  Murph is doing so well and can't wait for the competition in November bit I am very  .  I hope he won't show me up!!

Hi to everyone else.  I will try and keep up a bit better than I have. 

Take care

Livvy x


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Rachel - I too saw those articles about acupuncture and didn't know what to make of them.  I tried it (but not when I was cycling), not sure whether or not it did anything for me but I agree it is definitely worth a try.  So Holly House are moving are they?  Do you know where to?  I live in Herts and have always thought we need a fertility clinic here as there isn't one.  I think there are 3 in Essex aren't there but from where I live my nearest ones are Bourne Hall in cambridge, London or of course the ISIS (but this is quite a journey).

Liz - We have to move in with dh's parents when we moved house.  It was tough but worth it to get the right house.  Good luck finding somewhere.

SamM - A similar thing used to happen to me.  It was like I was gearing up to O earlier in my cycle but it didn't happen.  Then  a week or so later it really did.  I have long cycles (around 35 days) so I do think I was trying to O and failing then had to wait for another egg to mature.  Maybe you just aren't going to O this month.  I've read it is normal not to O some cycles.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Peeps

Just got back from work...........thank God!!!  Had a bad one today

Sam2007 - I think you asked back about my ttc,  well basically since the BFN i havent done the ov tests, don't even know which day i'm on half the time we have become really relaxed about it.............Now i think this has a lot to do with thinking if i don't think about it it might happen   No wot i mean,  But this hasn't worked either as AF hit me with avengence yesterday so maybe have to start the pee sticks again   

Livvy - Good to hear from you........I was wondering what had happened to you,  Glad to hear your appointment went well and you will be starting another FET so this time it will be medicated and not natural?  Will you go to St Marys for your blood tests - this is where i went for mine - Good luck

Debs - How are you doing hun?  Looking forward to seeing you on Sunday.

Rachel - Yes i looked round Holly House but decided it was too far to go,  Then we moved and got put under Colchester General who referred me to Isis,  before that i was going to THe Nuffield in Brentwood.  But then i moved again and that took me out of the colchester borough.  Will you be carrying on with Holly House then?

Shelley - Great news that you can see your niece  you must be thrilled bet you can't wait!!!  Looking forward to seeing you soon.

Rivka - Wow i've always wanted to play the piano...........the only thing i can play is chopsticks    My grandad always tells me i have the hands for it.......my fingers are sooooooooooo long (they look like ET's)  

Liz - How are you?  Looking forward to a cuddle with Faith on Sunday 

Jo - Sorry about all the sickness hun.........thinking of you.

Emma - How you doing - Have you got someone to look after DS on Sunday?

Cleo - Glad you had a great holiday

Cath - Hope your over your shock with Daisy the other day.

Julia - Hope your doing ok - I got the scales this morning and put on another blo**y pound!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     
Looking forward to a good old chinwag on Sunday hun.

Tricksy - Hows you?  Its such early days with you loosing your Grandad and what with the drugs you are taking its not suprising that you are feeling emotional hun - thinking of you and sending you a virtual hug  .  Looking forward to seeing you on Sunday.

Sam on the moon/Spangle - Hello


I think i have done a personal for everyone there.............  

sorry if i've forgotten anyone.
With the next meet in January before we started meeting in each other houses we met at the Marks Tey Hotel maybe that would be a good place to meet if there is a load of us next time,  I think its quite central for everyone - it might be worth a thought

Right i have finger ache now
Take care girles
love Lisa xxxxxxxx


----------



## Livvy_t (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi Lisa

I am not sure where I am going for the blood test.  Giddon is going to write to my doctor and she will refer me.

I think Marks Tey Hotel woud be a good place to meet for us all.  

Does anyone know if I can have another go with IVF (if next FET doesn't work) on the NHS.  I am sure someone said to me that if you go private that is it!!  

Also, please let me have your opinions: Chocolate or carrot cake?

Thanks

Livvy xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Evening girls..... gonna attempt some personals!!

Livvy~ Sorry don't know the answer to ur question hunny, you's have to contact the health authority for ur area i think.... also   sorry for ur recent loss  Maybe we'll be cycling together?!

Lisa~ Well done on all the personals hun!!!   I'll def be up for ur meet in jan 

sam2007~ Yes it's bizarre, my cycles like yours are 34 days, but the fact that ur now with bump (hope thats right and i'm not getting u mixed up!!) really gives me hope for my mad cycles and this icsi   

Shelley~ You sound like a wonderfull aunt, ur neice is very lucky  

Em~ No problem hunny, how do u find the persona

Rivka~ Piano lessons must be so cool.... i'd love to learn properly!

Big hello to~ Debs, Rachel, Liz, Emma, cleo, cath, julia, tricksy and spangle    My word there's so many of us!!!! Sorry for just being a hiya girls.... it's manic trying to remember everything just yet!!!

Sam xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi everyone,

its gonna be a quickie again tonight, I'm really not in a good frame of mind tonight for personals   

Livvy - I am pretty sure that if you have private ivf before your nhs go then you forfit it   I'll have a look on the CGH website for you as thats where I found the info before. Chocolate cake gets my vote  

Lisa - sorry that you have had a s h i t e day too, blinking hormones and emotions have a lot to answer too  

Rachel - I had acupuncture with my first cycle and I have mixed feelings about it. I don't think that it did any good or bad but there are 3 things that I can say for sure. I was terrified of egg collection and after some relaxation techniques I was fine, really chilled about it and coped really well, after each session I felt very relaxed and finally it cost a LOT of money. I went to Dr Monk and the sessions are £102 for 30-45 mins   Don't get me wrong it did help but I'm not sure if a massage or chill out time at home with one of those dolphin/whale/sea shore music cd's would not of done the same thing   I'll be doing the later on my next cycle as I can't afford to do it again.

Debs - I know what you mean, I've been catching up for ages today!! 

ok I'm gonna dash, I'll nip back later maybe but I'll see you all on Sunday. Have to say that I will of course go to the Marks Tey Hotel if thats where the next meet is but I do like the fact that when we are in each others houses then you don't have to worry about people listening in or getting upset in public, which I have to admit doing a lot recently!! Also our conversations do tend to end up in the gutter at some point, rolling around with tears running down our faces!! So come on who's got a big house  

Lots of Love

Tricksy xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Evening all. 

Lisa -   sorry you had a bad day at work. Sounds like you had a lovely time with your neice though. She sounds adorable.

Livvy - I think you're right that if you have private tx you're taken off the NHS waiting list. It seems really tough when people in other regions can go hell for leather privately and still get at least one go ob the NHS. Good to see you back on here. Taking a break until after Xmas sounds like a good idea. The embies may not be the highest quality on the scale used by the clinic but from what I've read up, you just can't tell which ones will stick and which won't so the scale is very subjective.

I'm a carrot cake gal myself - went off chocolate a while ago, though Cleo's choc pavlova is a different matter......

Liz - glad Faith is better, she needs to be on top form for all these cuddles she's going to be giving out.

Shelley - fab news that you are getting a day out with your neice. You'll both have a fab time.

JoJo - hope the sickness goes for good soon. 

Julia - ta for the pm/ I'll reply in a bit.

Tricksy - How are you doing? I see your point about being overheard if we meet somewhere public. I'll happily host a meet at mine if everyone is ok coming out to the sticks and can cope with two retrievers and a house covered in chocolate. It's not far from the Marks Tey hotel, just a bit remote.

Angel - fab weight loss. 

Poop, i've lost track of what you're all up to so sorry not many personals. I've managed to pull a muscle in my back (possibly carrying Daisy the other day to get her away from rabbits/horses/cars/anythin) so if I move the wrong way it twinges horribly. I have way too much to do to not be able to move. I had my last day at Stansted today. It was strange going off saying Happy Xmas and New year to everyone as I won't see most of them till Feb. One day left at Felixstowe on Thursday and then I'm done properly. Can't wait now as I'm just too tired out to deal with two jobs and life in general any more.

cathie x

PS Anyone heard about DHEA? I signed up to the Dec/Jan cycle buddies and a few ladies mentioned it as a good thing for improving response to IVF. I've been trying to research it but keep getting interrupted.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Hello all


I am now going to spend the next 10 years writing personals ha ha!!!

Livvy - Bring both    The best thing to do to find out about your NHS entitlement is to contact your PCT....It seems to me that they change things all the time, When i contacted mine I was told we could have up to 3 private treatments and still be eligible for NHS, but thats suffolk and correct me if i'm worng your essex so it could be different.  Hope your frosties work out OK…do you have a rough idea of when you’ll be cycling?

Lisa - are you and DH gonna continue to try naturally, or are you just gonna not try but not prevent??  Marks tey hotel sounds like a good idea - i doubt we'd all fit into someones house now!


Sam - how are you and bubs?  Hope your cervix is still holding up well.  

Shelley – great news about possibly seeing your niece again, you must be so pleased.  Really looking forward to coming to yours on Sunday….can’t wait to see all the decorating you’ve done.

Loui – hope you find someone at the Chinese medicine place you liked.  I considered having acupuncture/reflexology prior to treatment, but decided we couldn’t afford it.

Rachel – can I ask what made you make the change from holly house to isis?

Em – I also used wee sticks until we found out we had problems…|I used to start using them well before I actually expected to Ov cos I didn’t want to miss it, works out more expensive but is very reassuring!  How are you feeling about things now with regards to treatment and your weight loss? (hope you’re not offended by me asking)

Tricksy – how you doing?  Sorry to hear your missing your granddad so much…its so difficult when we lose someone we love, John lost his granddad last year and he still gets emotional sometimes, especially when he ends up nursing someone at work who reminds him of him.  Not long till you start stimming now so hopefully you will feel better hormonally at least (not sure if that’s how it works but I’ll be optimistic for you). I get what you mean about being in public...but will we fit round someones...i know my house would be way to small

SamM – I am applying to egg share at the moment.  I’m waiting to have an endometrioma removed from my overy then they are going to re-assess how likely I am to produce enough eggs to share, you need at least 8.  If you have any questions feel free to ask, although I’m only at early stages of the process.

Liz – thanks for the PM..  bless Faith being stroppy like her mum (your words not mine lol), I bet its fantastic to watch them grow up and develop personalities.

JoJo – great to see you on here again, look forward to finally meeting you if you are able to make it Sunday.  Sorry to hear the sickness has returned again,,,but think it’ll all be worth it.

Julia – hope you are OK honey.  

Cath – how is your manic life…how do you find time to come on here and post….i struggle and you do loads more than me.  Did you get your dates sorted for starting treatment I can’t remember?  No idea about DHEA sorry

Cleo – glad you had a nice holiday. Bet it was a shock to come back to so may posts!!!  Do you have a treatment start date yet….were you going to start before or after Christmas, I remember you trying to work it out at the last meet.

Rivka – sorry AF turned up.  How are you finding the whole TTC thing…are you timing it each month or just going at in like rabbits and hoping for the best?

Spangle – no tips other than set aside a time to do it when you don’t have to rush, and son’t worry about  missing people or events etc out cos I do it all the time and they seem to forgive me!!

So…Sunday is it ok if I bring drinks…..i don’t know how many people are planning to bring wine, so if you like I’ll bring a selection of soft drinks, or I could bring more wine!!

I really hope I haven’t missed anyone, I’ve given up eastenders to type this!

Ps. Tricksy – I added my consutant appt to the list but it seems to have vanished again…can you add it as you are the list master…its 14th Nov with Mr Boto


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hiya all,

well i am crackered!! Finding it all a bit hard being back from hols. had parents even tonight and last night so i'm extra tired too. Also not enjoying my job at the mo, i've felt like this for a while. I like teaching kids but i am literally drowing in paper work and planning so don't feel like i'm doing a very good job, its all very stressfull. Plus many of the teachers from the school are leaving because they don't like the way the school is being run. DH says i should just leave but i don't want us o have money worries on top of everyhing else. if we go for tx in jan/feb i will go off sick but if i don't have a job i won't ge paid. Life is so unfair.


Spangle - got your pm hun, will pick you up about 12.30 as have a busy weekend with the parents over. I need to get rid of them b4 i can leave!!!

Cath - so glad you only have 1 more shift left. Can totally relate to the coping thing, i don't know how we do it. When i look a my life i just get so angry, this wasn't what it was supposed to turn out like!!! Have heard of DHEA but don't know anything really, sorry  


Tricksey -   hope you're ok hun. I am happy to hold a meet here but my house isn't huge!! we can discuss it on sunday as i know what you mean about having personal space to chat freely.


Livvy - glad you're app wen well. I was told that if i had any tx privately then i wouldn't be able to have any NHS tx. Its crap as in other areas of the country you can go private then have your NHS one and some places give you 2 or 3 goes on the nhs......its a postcode lottery   looking forward to meeting you hun.

Loui - hi hun. I too went to Dr Monk in Copford. very expensive but was relaxing. I agree with Tricksy though, i think i could just take the time to relax at home and get the same effect. Some of the techniques they teach you can be found in self help books etc. 

Lisa - sorry about af hun. Glad you had a nice time with your niece but i understand how much it hurts as it a constant reminder.  

Angle - Woohooo...not long til sunday!!!

Shelley - so glad you can see your neice hun!!!! Will see you friday, my hair looks awful so you need to work your magic!!!

Hi to everyone else! There really are so many!

love to all, off for a hot chocolate!
Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi deb,

our posts crossed. At the moment i'm trying to sort out my hysteroscopy but as usual things on the nhs take so long. i called Dr Whitlows sec (the guy who does my laps for endo) to find out how long the waiting lis was etc and she said that at the moment i'm not even on the list as my letter hadn't been looked a by the dr and so he needed to look at it and agree that i needed one   This was the day i went away. they also said that he was a way all the next week so i need to phone up on friday to see whether he has said yes i can have it then i'll be on the list which is 13 max      So they would have had my letter of referal for 1 month b4 they actually do anything about it.

Hopefully i will get it done in jan and have tx asap after.

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi all

Just a quickie, I am supposed to be working, but also looking on here and reading the posts, and ebay is open too, so not being very productive tonight.

Cleo, can you not give up the permanent job and register with a few agencies? I am sure you would get loads of jobs over the next few months. With winter coming and all the illnesses that it brings I am sure they will be desperate for good teachers. That way you can have the time off you need but not be too stressed out with your job. 

I have been dreaming today. As you probably know, I used to work in the Middle East for a couple of years, about ten years ago, but have always wanted to go back. Two friends of mine are there are the moment and are having a fantastic time - loads of sun, sand, sea, (and probably the other S too!)   and are getting shed loads of money for it too, at least £3k per month tax free. I would love to go back but Gordon is not interested, and on looking into it the jobs are only single contract, so I could not do it until James has finished school/college, unless Gordon could get a job too. Hence the dreaming. Unless I can change his mind it looks like I am stuck here for a good while yet! Anyone got any ways of brainwashing him??

Tricksy, hope you are okay. Sounds like you have had a crap day today. Lets hope that the support you will get on Sunday will cheer you up.  

Well done Cathie on leaving one of your work places today. Only one to go and then you are a free lady for a while! 

Gotta dash. Gordon is making his way downstairs so I had better look busy!!!

Take care.

Julia xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Ooooh, I meant to say, congratulations Shelley on being able to see you niece again. I bet you are so excited!!! (and I bet she is too!!)


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Evening Ladies

Hope you are all OK.

I am really sorry as I have notgot much time it will be quick!!

Livvy - I had one ISCI on the NHS and have had to pay for everything since (1xFET) and will be paying for our nex ISCI too as far as I am aware that is all we get!!! Although so far my GP and the general have done bloods and extra scans waits a bit longer but at least it saves that money for the ICSI
I must say my favourite cake is Carrot and close second in chocolate so I will be you best mate either way  

Cleo - glad you had a great holiday got a little drunk I see   Are you sure it is still OK to pick me up if it is tricky I can make my way there, let me know x Keep on at the doctors / hospital about your tests it seems to be the only way to get anything from them.

Hello to everyone else, Julia, tricksy, sam, relklisa, pigpie, samm, cath, loui and everyone.

On Sunday I thought of baking a few bits cheese straws, anyone doing sausage rolls? and ginger biscuits  What do you think

LOL Spangle xx


----------



## Livvy_t (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi all

Its looking to be a close vote on the cake front so will probably do choc and carrot as can't decide either!!!  

Tricksy - Sorry to hear you are not too good today.  Those hormones must be everywhere at the moment.  It will be worth it in the long run.  

Shelley - It is really good news about seeing your niece again.  So looking forward to Sunday and meeting you all at last. 

Cathie - Dogs and chocolate, who could ask for more.  sounds fab  

Cleo - that hot choccie sound lovely.  It has got really   tonight.

Sam on the moon - We may be cycling together.  I am hoping to start as soon into Jan as possible.  

Thank you all for your comments on the NHS.  It looks as though we will be paying it.  No christmas presents for the animals this year!!

I thought this year it would be nice to dress my pony up with antlers and bells etc (as I drive him) and me deliver presents to kids at schools, brownies etc as a bit of fun.  I have put the offer in to a few places and not heard anything back.  Feel a bit annoyed as want to put smiles on young kids faces and thought they would like it.  Is it just me?

xx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi Ladies - 

Cleo - sorry things are tough for you at the moment at work, it must be a very challenging job but must have its rewards too, it cant be an easy decision to leave or not hun. Looking forward to seeing you sunday  

Shelley - im so pleased you are taking sophie out, it will be lovely for you, just ignore your sister though hun, dont let her get you all upset again. How are things with you and Greg? they were tough for a while??

Lisa -    hugs to you, my mum is looking after Ben on sunday  

Rivka - i would so love to learn to play piano, do you own one? i would love to be able to get hold of a second hand one and learn? any tips?

Debs- i still use the persona even though i know we have to go through icsi, dh still hopes for a miracle! im ok at the moment hun, its nice to have a break from it all and just relax abit, thanks for asking  

As for the next meet, maybe it could be closer to Ipswich this time?? would help me out, also we could borrow my dads house as hes living in tenerife, it could fit plenty in!!

Sorry i cant do anymore personals, gotta get ds in bed or he will be up all night! hes 13 going on 23  

Big hello to everyone else
Em xx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Livvy, the idea of the pony with the antlers sounds fantastic. James would love that! I keep meaning to take him to see Cropi. He keeps asking if he can go riding so I might take him for lessons when he is a little bit older. I should start saving now!!


----------



## Livvy_t (Sep 29, 2007)

Julia - If you ever want to come out in the trap, let me know.  I can confortably seat 3.  I am only up the road from where Tricksy keeps Cropi so can tie a trip in one day if you want and my pony is good for kids to ride on a lead rein too.

Offer open to everyone.  It will lovely to have company out on my trips.

xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Just a quickie from me as I can't sit down for long without getting stuck. Why do bad backs have to stop you doing anything? Trying to keep moving today in the hopes that it will ease off.

Wanted to say that if we did meet nearer Ipswich next time I'm happy to take as many people as will fit in the van - 4-5. I'll be stimming in January so won't be drinking anyway.

Wil try and come back on later.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

quicky from me too as I've sneaked on at work  

Em - your Dad's place sounds great, I'm up for Ipswich meets too. I can fit 7 in my car, room for plenty and I won't be drinking as I'll be pregnant then     .............. plenty of room if I take out the tack, hay nets, feed bowls, wellies, riding clothes, work clothes, mucker boots, hi viz jackets    

be back later xx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi just a quicky 
ipswich is fine with me to,its not fare if we keep having it in colchester when some people have along way to come.well hope u all have agood day take care everyone.                                
   shelley.


----------



## Livvy_t (Sep 29, 2007)

Ipswich fine for me too.

Cathie - Looks as though there will be a few of us in January.

xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi girls~ My heads a little foggy for personals at the mo ( sorry still getting to grips with u all!   ) Just thought i'd poke my head in and say I'd love to come to a meet in ipswich, i'm felixstowe so would be a lot closer than colchester for me   

Cath~   sorry u got a bad back hunny  

Sam xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Cath - Just how big is your Dad's house    has he got a pool/cleaner/cook LOL   

January is gonna be a big one


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Cath - OMG you've done it now! Do you know exactly how many of us there are on this thread? Gulp!  

Tricksy - just where do you get those dancing bananas from and how do you put them on here They are fab and made me giggle! I did my first DR injection this morning  so needed cheering up as DH was not around to sympathise (He's in Afghanistan until the end of this week all being well). Could you add my dates to the long list of dates please? EC 7 Dec, ET 10 Dec and OTD Christmas Eve. VMT xxx

Livvy - your pony and trap sounds wonderful - I would love to take you up on the offer if you are not too far away. Where do you live? 

It's halloween tonight. I've volunteered to help a friend run a chidren's halloween party this afternoon  - not sure whether I'm going to be able to cope with all the noise of excited children!  . I have hung a witches broom up on my front door next to my smiley pumpkin - I hope that I'm not going to be nicknamed the 'ole witch by the children on our street!

Lol,

Louixxx


----------



## Livvy_t (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi all

Cath - I am so sorry, I totally forgot to say I hope you back gets better soon.  You poor thing.

Tricksy - Hope DR is going well.

Loui - Good luck with your DR.  Hope the injection was not too bad.  My ponies are in Boxted (on Straight Road but befor Filpots Nursey) so hopefully not too far away from you.  Just let me know when you facy coming out.  I am usually about at the weekend and finish work at 2.00 so coud do afternoon too.

xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Loui~   on doing ur first jab hunny   will be looking to u for a brave role model when i have to start!!   

Livvy~ OOoohhhh if u were closer i'd take u up on ur offer too  

Tricksy~ Yes huge jan meet.... hope i don't get too shy!!!  

Sam xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Cath, you poor thing with your dodgy back. That was bad timing, just as you are about to take time off anyway. Hope it sorts itself out soon.

Ems, the meet up at your dad's place sounds good. For a moment I thought you might mean we could all go to Tenerife! Thanks for that, the January meet up sounds HUGE!!!

Livvy, thanks for the offer of coming to see you pony. James would love that. I will arrange something with you soon, if that is okay.

Louie, congrats on your first injection. Shame DH was not there to hold your hand. Good luck with the halloween party tonight. What a scream!!

Hope everyone has a nice day, and does not get too many ghouls knocking on the door!!

Julia x


----------



## Livvy_t (Sep 29, 2007)

Julia

No probs. just pm me and we will sort something out.  James can have a play about, groom and ride.  Murphy loves kids.

Livvy xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Em - looks like we're coming your way in the new year   Is Suffolk ready for such an invasion?

Loui - well done doing your first jab on your own. Hope your dh's trip is over quickly so he help you with them soon. You're v brave offering to help with a childrens party. I've just dropped some lollies round at a neighbours so we hopefully won't get pestered tonight. 

Julia - I like your idea of a Tenerife meet. Not sure the van would make it there v quickly though.

Tricksy - hello. How's the down regging going? I'm not surprised you've felt up and down lately. those drugs are serious stuff and are bound to affect how you're feeling mentally as well as physically. Dh asked if I could stay on mine last time as I was in a nicer mood than I had been for a while before that  

Livvy - I like the idea of making your trap into a Santa sleigh. I'm amazed you've not had people rushing to take you up on the offer but having had lots of schools and small groups only just call us to invite us to their Xmas evenings (we were booked up by July) I get the impression that most aren't v organised.

Back screaming again so I'll come back and finish later. Dh is coming home from work early so he can take me to the walk in centre in town to get something to sort it. Can't wait.


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Livvy - you are a little bit too far away for me to come out to  , but I definately would love a drive sometime - thank you!

Cath - I so hope your back improves soon. Have you seen a chiropracter? Apparently there is a superb one on Mersea Island. I love the fact that your DH commented that you were in a better mood when DR'g!

Thank you to everyone wishing me well for the DR'g.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Debs - I've put your appt with Mr Boto on the list, are there anymore dates to add??



4th Nov - Meet at Shelleys









8th Nov - Cathie Hols to New York New York









8th Nov - Tricksy Baseline scan









10th Nov - Liz 30th!!









14th Nov - Piepig Mr Boto follow up appt









16th Nov - JoJo's 21 week scan    

17th Nov - Cleo's birthday









21st Nov - Julia's birthday









23rd Nov - Tricksy e/c









8th Dec - Gregs birthday party & our Xmas meet























1st Jan - Debs birthday









2nd Feb - Sam's Baby Due 

9th Feb - Tricksy & Hubby Anninversay









12th Feb - Emma's birthday









14th Feb - Shelley/Greg restart tests with Dr Marfleet









3rd Mar - Cathie's birthday









14th Mar - Livvy's birthday









20th Mar - Shelleys birthday










29th Mar - Baby JoJo due 

10th April - Faith's 1/st birthday









14th April - Tricksy's birthday









April 2008 - Shelley starts treatment









7th May - Lisa's Birthday









27th May - Livvy & Simon's Wedding Anniv









2nd July - Emma and Tom's 3rd Wedding Anniversay


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

[fly]                             [/fly]

[fly]*HAPPY HALLOWEEN*[/fly]

Evening all

Spangle - no probs coming to get you hun! See you about 12 to 12.30.

Em - your dads place sounds fab!!! Will be being good for tx anyway so the drive won't bother me.  

cath - poor you and your back. sending you big 

Tricksey -      

loui -     

hi to every one else

Love Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

er what has happened to the forum   is it just me that its gone all goolie for!!!


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHh Happy Halloween!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Spoooooooookkkkkkkkkkkkkyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

Just a quickie from me but i think the next meet being in Ipswich is too far out for me........sorry guys but i think i'm the only one out this way?


Lisa xxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Don't be silly,  get hubby to drop you off at mine and I'll take you home afterwards   

Julia - Is it ok if I pick you up about 12.10 ??

Livvy - I'll get to you about 12.20 ?? 

Rivka - about 12.30 ?? 

Shelley - we should be to you between 12.45-1 o/c, is that ok?? I hope that it'll be earlier rather than later so we can get yacking as soon as poss  

I hate to say this as I havn't even got there yet but I won't be able to stay too late at Shelleys. I've got to give Cropi her dinner and I also give my friends horses their dinner on a Sunday too   he works on a Sunday and worries about them terribly. Is it ok with people if we leave by 5? It wouldn't matter if the clocks hadn't gone back but its not fun in the pitch black trying to put their jim jams on (as I am sure Livvy can sympathise with!!)  I have asked a friend to do them but she is out as well. I feel like a party pooper and hope its ok with everyone, especially the ones that I am taking home too   If you want I can always leave, go and do Cropi and come back and pick you up afterwards?? I reckon our next meet should start at breakfast time!!!


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Woooooow wooooooow very spooky          

Happy halloween ladies xxxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

WWWwwwoooooooo....... Happy Halloween ladies!


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm loving the halloween look!!!

Just wanted to say that i will be bringing 1 big pav to the meet, just think there will be so much food that 2 would be too much (say sorry to DH for me Tricksey   ) Also i know i sound bad but i have so much to do on sat that i don't think i will have time to make 2....feel bad    But i'll make it a whopper!! And of course i'll bring a botle.

Spangle - thought your food list sounded fab. I love Ginger.

Tricksey -  bliming clocks !!!     Don't feel bad hun, life is hectic enough!

Scarey laugh HAHAHAHAHAHAHA...............ARGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH 

Cleo leaves xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Woooooooooooo!!! Scary!!!   I am loving this new look - do they do one for Christmas too? 

Tricksy, don't worry about leaving early. Shelley will probably be glad to get rid of me by that stage - I will have to fit all my drinking into the hours we are there!! I really appreciate you giving us a lift. 

We have had an amazing amount of trick or treaters - we bought 60 packets of sweets and they have all gone, and I think we only gave out one packet to each child. I shall have to remember that for next year - or else not answer the door. We put a note on the door saying we had run out, and still they kept on coming! Perhaps they could not read - says a lot for the schools round here!

Hope you are all having a lovely evening. Cathie, I hope the walk in centre were able to help you. Fingers crossed you will be better for Sunday.

Take care everyone xxx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

just a couple of personals:

Loui, - hope it goes well with the Chinese acupuncturists    .  As I said I've given it two goes myself on my last two IVF's  but as it hasn't happend for me I will probably opt for Tricky's option next time for cost reasons and just have a massage or something for relaxation but hope it helps you.

Sam2007 - The new address of the Essex Fertility Centre when it moves from Holly House is Bishops College, Church Gate, Cheshunt, EN8 9XE from December - it's also changing it's name to the Herts and Essex Fertility Centre.  I would definitely recommend it if it is closer to you - the staff are all really lovely and I think their success rates are pretty good (one of the reasons I chose it and because DH works in London so it is easier for him to come along with me when needed).

PiePig - I haven't actually changed from Holly House to the Isis Centre - it is just if I am eligible (but as per previous entries I am almost certainly not due to my private treatment) this is where I would be referred by Colchester general for my NHS go.  Otherwise if the distance isn't too much further when the clinic moves  (actually I don't think there is much in it) I will probably carry on at Holly House and have to stay with them anyway for the FET as they have my embryos!

Emma - Ipswich is also fine with me for the next meet - its probably fairer for everyone that locations are alternated.

Anyway that's all from me this evening.  I'm not sure how I feel at the moment as I have just found out from  one of my sister's that my other sister had a miscarriage last week - I had not even known she was ttc as she has 3 kids already.  I do feel really sad for her as it must be horrible to go through however many children you have but at the same time it's just frustrating that both my sister's seem to get pregnant really easily (my other sister also got pregnant by accident last year) when I have never even been able to get pg.  Does that sound really mean of me to think this way?  I think this whole business can make you feel horrible things and it makes me not like myself very much at times.

Rachel.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Shelley - alcohol, nibbles , jacket spuds
Cleo - chocolate pavlova X2 yum yum Plus a another BIG BOTTLE OF WINE!!!
Julia - hot dish, chilli con carne Big bottle of wine!
Cathie - choc, cheese and tomato tart.
Lisa - French stick & sausage rolls 
Deb - something?!
Liz: Crisps and peanuts and dips
Tricksy - Sausage Plait 
Livvy - Salad and some cakes (chocolate or carrot - please let me have your preferences) and maybe shortbread
Rivka - Stuffed Peppers
Spangles - 
Emma - savory something vegetarian


Hi guys, I've brought the food list forward and Cleo you are right we are going to have a huge amount of food. Si wants you to give me the recipe so that I can make him one 

We have had shed loads of trick or treaters too, some kids are so greedy though and don't even say thank you  there are some very cute ones though. Poor Amber (the dog) hates the door bell going and its been going non stop 

Lifts are no problem at all, just hope that I don't scare you all too much with my driving 

Cathie - I hope that you feel better soon, nothing worse than back ache, it kills you whatever you do, take care hun xx

See you all soon xxx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Hope you are OK and all enjoying this Hallows eve - you are saying how many trick or treaters you have had we have not had 1!!! We usually get 4 or 5 groups but not a sole so DH and I are sitting here watching telly and eating drumsticks and love hearts   There are a couple of houses one our road that are decorated with loads of pumpkins lights and signs it is like christmas but for Halloween - looks really good though!

The food list looks good Lisa and Tricksy are both doing a sausage related product so I was going to do some of those pastry / cheese straw things and some ginger biscuits if everyone fancies it - no one is allergic to anything are they Cleo so much hype about the pavlova I can not wait to try it!!! With all this food on offer you will have to roll me back to the car!! Cleo thanks for the lift by the way (well DH  , really appreiciate it   see you between 12 and half past on Sunday!

I know you ladies can chat but was suprised when Tricksy said that leaving around 5 what time do you normally finish  

Ipswich is fine for a meet for me bt I must say Tenerife sounds even more tempting   I love the canaries but I have not been there  

Cath your back sounds really bad it must be so hard just to get on with everyday life as it never stops. My SIL has been having back problems she has had physo whcih she said has been great but she has to be so careful especially in her job as it is easily triggered again and she is in agony. I hope this gets better for you soon  

Loui I am glad your injection went well, it is so daunting at first, you will soon be a dab hand at it. After the first couple I have not had a problem with doing the injection although I am really worried for my next tx as I have got to have HCG injections is it?? In 2ww as both times I have bleed so they say I need an injectabe support and from what I understand this goes in the   and has to be done by DH (which I know he does not want to do!!  ) and the bruising is pretty bad- better get an inflatable ring to sit on   Oh well the things we do to get our   that we dream of!!!

Tricksy hope the injection are going OK - not too long to base line now     

Shelley are you prepared for the mass meeting on Sunday if there is too many you will have to bung us in the garden  

So, who is going for tx in January, this is when we are looking to start our next ICSI then too would be good to be cycling with someone  - I am so keen to get going now I am getting excited and nervous at the same time but got to try to be    which is something I am not that good at but I MUST try!!!

Hope everyone else is OK  

I had a bit of a bad start to today finding out that the woman I sit next to is 15 wks pg so I now have to watch her grow knowing that this is what I really want and having a constant reminder of what I want so bad. The good thing is she is one of the people I am more friendly with and we had a little chat and it turns out she has been trying for almost 3 years for a 2nd child and had given up so was a real suprise. She was sweet when I told her a little of what we are going through she said 'bet the last thing you needed was me coming in and saying that!' which I though showed understanding and hopefully this opens up communication so it sounds like she will be sensitive to the situation.

Anyway ladies going to catch up on some Heros action, really look forward to meeting you all on Sunday   

LOL Spangle xxx


PS I have done some bubble blowing to get ou ending in a 7 for luck xxx


----------



## Livvy_t (Sep 29, 2007)

Happy Halloween girls      The new look on here scared the life out of me!!!

I have not had any trick or treaters tonight.  My house is hidden away and no one know we exist (they just think we are an extension of the house in front).  It is a shame as it can be fun.

Tricksy - Thanks for lift.  12.20 is good for me.  Are you ok to come to Horkesley or would you like Si to drop me at yours?  Leaving at 5.00 is fine for me. I can totally sympathise.  I will get Si to do my boys before it gets dark and then I can help you at yours if you want.

Off to bed now as feeling a bit rough today.  

Night all

xxxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

haaaaaaaapy halloween woh i love the forum it looks wicked                   its abit spoooooooooooky ha ha ha ohhoooohhhhhh sorry getting carried away we have had no trick or treaters bummer i love seeing them all dressed up ,its because we live on a main road.im watching most hunted sad i no but i love it.

tricksy,no worries about having to go early ,to be honest i got into trouble at work as we are having a hair show and christmas party at the town hall but i have said that i had this booked with u guys well before they arranged this but i said to them if we dont finish to late sunday i will come down later but to be honest i would rather spend the time with u guys ,as the people i work with r so far up there onw areses it marks me sick ,so i dont want everyone to rush off if they dont want to .

really looking forward to it now i have had my blinds fitted today they look so good ,if it wasnt for this meet my house would not be done so im so pleased and proud greg and i have worked so hard since we got it that its transformed.well see u lovely ladies sunday im soooooooooooooo excited.
lots of   shelley.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

shelley- dreamt last night that your treatment date got moved forward!!!!


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi debs well lets hope that comes true,i keep wishing,but i really dont think that will happen .hope ur ok ,sounds like ur having crazy dreams like me to .cu sunday.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Oh its all back to normal today   

Shelley - Sorry you got into trouble at work   that sucks, so will you not be drinking then? do you have to go when we leave or can you use us as an excuse   Can't wait to see your house, and glad we could be of assistance in speeding up the decorating!!! If you have to go then don't worry, just kick us out when you need to go  

PiePig- I'm jealous, your all having these dreams and I don't have any!!! 

Livvy - Are you feeling any better hun? hope so, picking you up is no problem, I'm picking Rivka up to so its on the way. PM me your addy, I know roughly where you are but not sure on which house. I would of asked Si to do Cropi for me but as I give Alf's their dinner too I didn't want to ask him to go and do all 3 of them!! Silly thing is that Alf will be there by 6pm but he really worries about them and he is so good to me I don't llike to let him down. A hand may well be appreciated  

Spangle - The cheese straws sound lovely   I know how you feel regarding the pregnant lady at your work. There is a girl that works at one of my clients and she is pregnant, infact, she found out that she was pregnant the week before I got my bfn on my last cycle. She is a constant reminder of how far along I should be   try not to let it get you down, its hard but you will be ok I'm sure. Don't worry about the HGC injections, I've got to have them next time as well as I bled early in my 2ww, I think I'm having them on day 3,5,7 & 9 not sure though. It is exactly the same injection as your trigger one so can be done in your leg, if it is in your butt I'm in trouble as my hubby will not be too up for it. He can't even watch me do my buserelin injections!! Our last meet at mine, I think the last people left at about 8.30   but people started to go about 5 ish I think. It was different last time though as most people got dropped off and when their other halves came to pick them up they ended up coming in (getting dragged in!!) and having a drink as well. But, yes, we can talk for England  

See you all on Sunday xxx I'll be back later for more personals xx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Hi all,

I just cannot believe how huge this thread now is.  We've always been such a small group and now we are massive!!!  It is getting so confusing to keep up - I think I just had to read through 3 whole pages of messages.  Where have I been!  This is such a warm and friendly thread it is great.  I know we said at one point that we thought we were a bit unlucky but with hindsight I would say that no we weren't unlucky just so small that there are not many of us pregnant or with babies hanging around at any one time.  Feel sure that is going to change soon (well I guess it already is).  Am starting to feel that we need some sort of list of us all.  Maybe just a list of names so we don't forget anyone and an indication as to whether they are currently in treatment or not.  What do you think everyone?

Loui/Tricksy - Think you are the two dr'ing at the moment so best of luck.

Rachel - Thanks a lot for posting the address of the Herts/Essex Fertility Clinic.  I think it has (hopefully) come too late for me but I live not far from Cheshunt at all (and often go shopping there).  It would have been wonderful if I had had a fertility clinic so close by.  I think I spent more than 2 years repeatedly travelling to either London or Colchester for treatment (always over an hours journey each way) sometimes just for a 10 minute scan.  I don't think it helped with the results and certainly added to the expense.  I can see the new clinic being very popular and think it is a smart move of theirs moving but I imagine some of the patients may be a little upset.  So are you staying with them?  Is it going to be a pain for you?

Cath - Best of luck for the next few months.  It must be so exciting for you having a break from work, then holiday, xmas and treatment.  Great idea.  Hope your back improves soon.  Oh and re the dHEA - it was in all the papers last week (I thought I might have posted a link on here because I did think of you as it said it may help with immature eggs).  I read about it in the Daily Mail - basically a women doing IVF in America starting taking it without telling her docs. She produced a lot more eggs than they thought possible.  They now put this down to DHEA.  Maybe you could speak to the ISIS about it.  Is it something you buy at the health shop?

Be back later hopefully for more personals.  Can only blame my pregnancy brain but just can't take in everyone's news.  Feeling really preggers now - finding it hard to put on socks already!!

Sam


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Sam - Its great to hear about your sock problem   I'm really glad that your are now enjoying being pregnant and I hope that you can relax a little now. Have you got any names lined up?

Totally agree about the list, I'll see what I can do


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

actually I've had a better idea, why don't we just add our names to a list and put a little synopsis of what stage we are at?? I don't mind if someone says its crap 

Nikola - On 2nd ivf cycle, d'ring since 17/10, egg collection 23/11, test date 10/12 ish
Sam - 
Julia - 
Lisa -
Liz - 
Shelley - 
Debs - 
Cleo -
Em -
Cath -
Rivka - 
JoJo - 
Livvy - 
Rachel - 
Loui - 
Spangle - 

Thats 16 of us I think  Blimey O'Reilly, what is nice though is that we are all a really friendly bunch and always there for each other


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Great idea girls!!

Nikola - On 2nd ivf cycle, d'ring since 17/10, egg collection 23/11, test date 10/12 ish
Sam -
Julia - 3 yr old DS with Clomid, 1 miscarriage. I failed ICSI. Deciding what to do next.
Lisa -
Liz - 
Shelley -
Debs -
Cleo -
Em -
Cath -
Rivka -
JoJo -  
Livvy -
Rachel -
Loui -
Spangle -


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

shows how much we have been yacking, just saving this thread (like I have all the others!) we will have another new home by the end of the day I reckon............we have done 19 pages in less than 3 weeks


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Nikola - On 2nd ivf cycle, d'ring since 17/10, egg collection 23/11, test date 10/12 ish
Sam -
Julia - 3 yr old DS with Clomid, 1 miscarriage. I failed ICSI. Deciding what to do next.
Lisa -
Liz - 
Shelley -
Debs -
Cleo -
Em -
Cath - 2 negative cycles of ICSI. Starting again in December - probably on Christmas day
Rivka -
JoJo -  
Livvy -
Rachel -
Loui -
Spangle -

Think you might be right about a new home soon Tricksy.

I'll come back to do personals properly later but hope you're all ok. My back is improving, though it is still painful if I sit down for too long. Driving to work was uncomfortable and I ended up marking the two interview candidates laid out on the floor as I siezed up by the end. The walk in centre were able to prescribe anti inflamatories and tell me which pain killers to get. JUst took nearly 3 hours by the time we got home (mainly the pharmacist at Sainsburys rather than the nurse).

Shame the site has gone back to normal. I quite liked the orange and black. I'm amazed at the number of trick or treaters you all had. We had none - thought we'd be targetted by the children in teh village but their parents must have refused to drive them and the mile walk out to us is too long. I did take some lollies around to the neighbours children in the afternoon as well to avoid having to try and get to the door later on.

Best get back to work as I need to clear my e-mails and other bits in the next 3 hours and then I'm done


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Nikola - On 2nd ivf cycle, d'ring since 17/10, egg collection 23/11, test date 10/12 ish
Sam -
Julia - 3 yr old DS with Clomid, 1 miscarriage. I failed ICSI. Deciding what to do next.
Lisa -
Liz - 
Shelley -
Debs -
Cleo -
Em -
Cath -
Rivka -
JoJo -  
Livvy -
Rachel -
Loui -
Spangle -
Samonthemoon- Consultant appt 5th nov to arrange tx start date!!

Hiya ladies, well just thought i'd let you know that we had our bloods today, All went well... the nurse we saw was lovely, julie mckay. She put OH mind at rest about the ICSI said that he def had enough sperm to do it   She was very helpfull with our questions too.... We asked about taking the embros to blast and she was very positive about it, she said that they are trying to encourage more people to take them to blast as it increases their chances by around 15% !!! She also said we'd be more likely to have identical twins as they run in the family and are due!!! So excited about getting started  

Cath~ I'm with u on the site thing, thought it looked ab fab last night   very spooky.

Sam~ Glad the pregnancy is going well hunny 

Piepig & shelley~ Both having weird dreams hey.... sure i can join u on that one soon enough, mine can get quite strange!!!

Thats it for the mo coz i'm really tired today?!?! Hope you don't mind me adding my name on the end.... i saw a sam on there but assume that was for sam2007  

Sam xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Samonthemoon - Sorry Sam I did miss you off, I forgot there were 2 Sam's


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

No problem tricksy, this is the biggest thread i'm on i think.... it's sooooooooooooooo hard to remember everyone!!! Sure it'll be easier as we go along!! (I Hope)    

Sam xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm gonna try and keep the list to hand, I'll know who I've replied to then


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

may have to join u on that one hunny!!!


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hiya!

Well - have just about recovered from the 60+ trick or treater's that we had last night! I even had to send BIL out for more treats! I wish the spooky background was still with us - it made reading everyone's posts last night much more fun!

I was trying to ignore my BIL this morning (he takes 20 mins in the bathroom to my 5!) - he's been staying with me since Tues after DH invited him to stay whilst he's on a course (which is normally OK but DH is in Afghanistan and so couldn't help me with BIL!). I was concentrating on not being annoyed with him leaving things out that I forgot to do my DR injection. I missed it by 3 hours   - I hope that because it is only day 2 that it isn't a problem?

My details for the list are:
Nikola - On 2nd ivf cycle, d'ring since 17/10, egg collection 23/11, test date 10/12 ish
Sam -
Julia - 3 yr old DS with Clomid, 1 miscarriage. I failed ICSI. Deciding what to do next.
Lisa -
Liz - 
Shelley -
Debs -
Cleo -
Em -
Cath -
Rivka -
JoJo -  
Livvy -
Rachel -
Loui - 5 IUI's and 1st IVF/ICSI all BFN - immature eggs. DR'g since 31st Oct on 2nd IVF/ICSI. Egg Collection 7th Dec, Embryo Transfer 10th Dec and test date Christmas Eve!
Spangle -
Samonthemoon- Consultant appt 5th nov to arrange tx start date!!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Loui - don't worry, on Sunday I forgot to do mine as well and didn't do it until about 12, I normally do it between 5-7am   it'll be fine. Hope your getting on ok with dr'ing


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2007)

Wow, so much chatting ...  

Sorry, it'll be just a few personals this time.

Cathie - your back sounds such a pain, poor you! Hope the medications start helping soon.

Rachel - really sorry about your sister, as you say it's a trauma however many kids you have, but I totally see your point that we also feel frustrated when we don't get to produce any! Infertility as we kep saying is a rollercoaster and there are so many conflicting emotions ...

Spangle - it's annoying when we get these reminders when someone close by is pg, makes us thinks about our yearnings even more. A girl I used to meet at some regional meetings at work - and we were very friendly - had her 1st tx at ISIS whne I had my 2nd, we both got pg but I had another early m/c   So now I haven't seen her for ages because I am in another job, but just got a text from her the other day annoucing the birth of her daughter. Of course I'm happy for her, but also deeply envious, and it made me   because it means my baby should have been born now, and it's the 4th I lost ... I won't go on about this now, I'm afraid it'll make me cry again and I'm at work so can't do that! Life's so unfair ...

Tricksy - 12:30 is great, thanks.

Shelley - thanks for organising everything for Sunday! Looking forward to seeing you. I also will have to leave in the afternoon because I need to go to another party ... So probably you can go to your show in town and won't ahve to miss either thing?

Hello everyone else!

I've been having really painful af this month, last night woke up in pain and couldn't get to sleep for a long time, DH was a sweetie and gave me a massage for ages until I relaxed it was sooooo painful. I was late to work because was shattered and still sore in the morning, I'm actually still sore now and find it difficult to work. I usually have painful af, but this is one of the worse I had. 

Funny noone had many treak-or-tricksters, we had none - and usually we get at least 2 gangs of kids (with mum hiding in the bushes   Is haloween out of fashion this year ??  

I think the list is a great idea, I'm adding myself too:

Nikola - On 2nd ivf cycle, d'ring since 17/10, egg collection 23/11, test date 10/12 ish
Sam -
Julia - 3 yr old DS with Clomid, 1 miscarriage. I failed ICSI. Deciding what to do next.
Lisa -
Liz - 
Shelley -
Debs -
Cleo -
Em -
Cath -
Rivka - 1 natural pg ended in m/c, 1 chlomid pg ended in m/c, 1 natural pg ended in m/c, 1 ivf BFN, 1 fet resulted in pg but then m/c, now on accu and Chinese herbs ttc naturally - if doesn't work consultant suggests chlomid again
JoJo -  
Livvy -
Rachel -
Loui - 5 IUI's and 1st IVF/ICSI all BFN - immature eggs. DR'g since 31st Oct on 2nd IVF/ICSI. Egg Collection 7th Dec, Embryo Transfer 10th Dec and test date Christmas Eve!
Spangle -
Samonthemoon- Consultant appt 5th nov to arrange tx start date!!

Rivka x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Nikola - On 2nd ivf cycle, d'ring since 17/10, egg collection 23/11, test date 10/12 ish
Sam -
Julia - 3 yr old DS with Clomid, 1 miscarriage. I failed ICSI. Deciding what to do next.
Lisa -
Liz - 
Shelley -
Debs -
Cleo -
Em - 13yr old ds from previous marriage: dh had vasectomy reversal 4yrs ago had 1 full ivf cycle ended up in hospital with severe ohss for 6 days - 3 embies frozen - had fet, bfn - 1 frozen embie left - need to loose 2 stone before next cycle
Cath -
Rivka - 1 natural pg ended in m/c, 1 chlomid pg ended in m/c, 1 natural pg ended in m/c, 1 ivf BFN, 1 fet resulted in pg but then m/c, now on accu and Chinese herbs ttc naturally - if doesn't work consultant suggests chlomid again
JoJo -   
Livvy -
Rachel -
Loui - 5 IUI's and 1st IVF/ICSI all BFN - immature eggs. DR'g since 31st Oct on 2nd IVF/ICSI. Egg Collection 7th Dec, Embryo Transfer 10th Dec and test date Christmas Eve!
Spangle -
Samonthemoon- Consultant appt 5th nov to arrange tx start date!!


16 of us    think ive changed my mind about being reponsible for the next meet up  

Em xxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Em - its actually 17   I missed samonthemoon


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Spangle - I know exactly how you feel. I live on a street where every house has children or babies (I'm on an Army Estate). Although all the women who walk past me on the school run are my friends I still feel very sorry for myself when some ladies have large pregnancy bumps and I don't. Whenever someone new arrives on the street and meets me for the first time they always ask whether I have children, and I hate having to say no. You can see that they want to ask me 'why not' but fortunately are too polite to ask.

Tricksy - thanks for your reply re: downregging later than normal. Can't believe that you do yours so early in the morning   ! This morning's one gave me a red patch about an inch long and half an inch wide with raised white bubbles on my leg. It also bled a lot . I think that I didn't have the needle angle right. It is at about 45 degrees isn't it?

Samonthemoon - I'm glad that you had a positive consultation with Julia - all the staff are really nice at ISIS. It's great news that you may be able to take embies on to blastocysts. Does that cost extra? It wasn't even suggested at my review consultation or DHEA. I shall have to ask when I go there next!

lol


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I will be locking this thread in a few minutes so please save any messages before posting so you don't lose them !

Thanks
Natasha


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Nikola - On 2nd ivf cycle, d'ring since 17/10, egg collection 23/11, test date 10/12 ish

Sam - 5 years ttc, 5 IVF (BFN), 1 miscarriage. Natural BFP 05/07. Pregnant EDD 02/08

Julia - 3 yr old DS with Clomid, 1 miscarriage. I failed ICSI. Deciding what to do next.

Lisa -

Liz -

Shelley -

Debs -

Cleo -

Em - 13yr old ds from previous marriage: dh had vasectomy reversal 4yrs ago had 1 full ivf cycle ended up in hospital with severe ohss for 6 days - 3 embies frozen - had fet, bfn - 1 frozen embie left - need to loose 2 stone before next cycle
Cath -

Rivka - 1 natural pg ended in m/c, 1 chlomid pg ended in m/c, 1 natural pg ended in m/c, 1 ivf BFN, 1 fet resulted in pg but then m/c, now on accu and Chinese herbs ttc naturally - if doesn't work consultant suggests chlomid again

JoJo -

Livvy -

Rachel -

Loui - 5 IUI's and 1st IVF/ICSI all BFN - immature eggs. DR'g since 31st Oct on 2nd IVF/ICSI. Egg Collection 7th Dec, Embryo Transfer 10th Dec and test date Christmas Eve!

Spangle -

Samonthemoon- Consultant appt 5th nov to arrange tx start date!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

new home this way....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=118849.0

N x


----------

